# ‘Avatar 2’ necesita un milagro en taquilla para no arruinar a Disney. ¡¡¡ OJALA SEA UN FRACASO !!!



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

*‘Avatar 2’ necesita un milagro en taquilla para no arruinar a Disney. Para James Cameron, sería la tercera vez que lo consigue*

James Cameron es el único en Hollywood que puede presumir de que el rayo golpea dos veces en el mismo sitio: la taquilla, con 'Avatar' y 'Titanic'. Pero incluso él sabe que ‘Avatar 2’ es “el peor modelo de negocio de la historia del cine”.

POR JAVI SÁNCHEZ
9 DE DICIEMBRE DE 2022






Fotograma de ‘Avatar 2’FOX/DISNEY

Solamente hay una película de la que merece la pena hablar estas Navidades, y es _*Avatar 2: El camino del agua*_. Y, principalmente, por motivos extracinematográficos. Su director, James Cameron, y su productora, Disney, se encuentran al final de un camino de 10 años y un plan aparentemente suicida: una secuela que llega con 13 años de retraso, sin la novedad que convirtió a la primera en la cinta más taquillera de la historia del cine (el 3D, aquel futuro que iba a adueñarse del cine y de los salones) y sin que casi nadie recuerde exactamente quiénes eran los personajes o la trama de aquel megalítico taquillazo en el ficticio mundo de Pandora. Y todo, con un coste estimado de más de 350 millones de euros. Es la película más cara de la historia, y cualquier ingreso por debajo por debajo de los 2.000 millones de euros se considerará un fracaso. La estimación es del propio Cameron que, como le contaba a _GQ_ hace unos meses, le dijo personalmente a Disney que Avatar 2 representaba “el peor modelo de negocios de la historia del cine”.

Es decir, tiene que competir tanto con su propio récord vigente (_Avatar_ sigue en un top al que sólo ha podido acercarse la última entrega de _Vengadores_: 2.922 millones de dólares, casi 2.800 millones de euros al cambio actual), como con su anterior récord, el de _Titanic_ (2.187 millones de dólares, casi 2.100 millones de euros, actualmente en el tercer puesto histórico), este último sólo para “cubrir gastos”. El plan es aún más demente: mientras se estrena esta secuela, Cameron terminará de rodar _Avatar 4_, (la 3 ya está en posproducción) y preparará el rodaje de la quinta entrega. El plan es estrenar las siguientes secuelas en 2024, 2026 y 2028. Y ya es demasiado tarde para echarse atrás.

A su favor, el regreso de un mundo que era más protagonista que sus personajes, Pandora, más de 3.500 efectos visuales y la certeza de que nadie entendió el 3D ni los gráficos por ordenador como Cameron (esto último se puede comprobar revisando casi cualquiera de sus películas desde los 90, empezando por _Terminator 2_, cuyos efectos especiales apenas han envejecido). El autoproclamado "rey del mundo" desde la noche que arrasó en los Oscar con _Titanic_ tiene 68 años y absolutamente ninguna duda de que puede conseguirlo otra vez.

Sería la tercera: _Titanic_ iba a ser el fin de la carrera de Cameron. Un rodaje desastroso, que se fue por encima de los 200 millones de dólares (algo inédito en 1997) sobre una película de la que todo el mundo sabía el final: el barco se hunde. Pero la historia de amor de Jack (*Leonardo DiCaprio*, la única persona que no pudo celebrar los Oscar porque ni siquiera le nominaron) y Rose (*Kate Winslet*, desbordada por la escala de la producción y por la neumonía que se cogió por exigencias del rodaje) rompió un techo que hoy nos parece normal al hablar de blockbusters: mil millones en taquilla. Nadie lo había conseguido nunca. 

_Titanic_, además, duraba mucho, muchísimo. Una locura que los ejecutivos de la Fox querían cortar para hacerla más comercial: *tres horas y cuarto*. Es un dato que merece la pena recordar ahora que todo el mundo piensa que _Avatar 2_, con una duración similar, dura demasiado. _Avatar_ duraba casi dos horas y cuarto. Era otro suicidio. Una película rodada para exhibirse en las hasta entonces inexistentes salas 3D, con una franquicia nueva y personajes alienígenas de color azul. La primera película en superar —y pulverizar— los 2.000 millones. Una cifra que _Titanic_ finalmente alcanzó, en su reestreno en 2012, tres años después de estrenarse Avatar. Y que ni siquiera el agridulce regreso de Star Wars pudo eclipsar: solo _El despertar de la Fuerza_ y la últimas dos entregas de _Los Vengadores_ han llegado a esas cotas. Y los ingresos de _Titanic_ y _Avatar_ no están ajustados a inflación.

_Avatar 2_ tiene también al menos una parte del plan a su favor: se estrenará en China, algo que no se ha sabido hasta casi el último momento, y que ha arrastrado buena parte de los taquillazos actuales: ninguna de las últimas siete películas de Marvel ha conseguido un puesto en un país cada vez más reticente al cine occidental, con un número limitadísimo de estrenos, y en el que no importa ser Disney. A su antecesora, China le aportó más de 250 millones de euros en taquilla, una cifra que 13 años después podría fácilmente multiplicarse.

La principal baza de este regreso también tiene que ver con sus logros anteriores. Poco después de rodar _Titanic_, Kate Winslet prometió en titulares que no volvería a trabajar con James Cameron, salvo que le pagasen muchísimo. 25 años después de _Titanic_, se estima que como mínimo ha recibido seis millones de euros por participar en _Avatar 2_, y que se llevará parte de la taquilla. Muchísimo dinero. Básicamente la historia eterna de James Cameron, un genio detrás de las cámaras que entiende perfectamente en qué consiste esta industria. Algo que le dejó claro a Hollywood el día que se presentó antes los ejecutivos de la Fox a venderles _Aliens_: como él mismo confirmó, su presentación consistió en añadirle una “s” al título original, _Alien_, para que se entendiese que ahora había más de una criatura. “Pero se traduce a esto”, dijo, añadiendo una barra vertical a esa letra: el símbolo del dólar.


----------



## nate (10 Dic 2022)

La primera avatar me resultó insoportable. Como para ver esta segunda mierda. Venga ya...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (10 Dic 2022)

ha costado 350 millones de dolares y cualquier ingreso por debajo de 2000 millones será un fracaso?

pero qué cojones¿?


----------



## Llorón (10 Dic 2022)

El gilipollas ese que dice que la testosterona es una toxina?? Ojalá sea un fracaso


----------



## frenlib (10 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Fotograma de ‘Avatar 2’FOX/DISNEY



¿Alienígenos con rastas? jajajajaja


----------



## Frysby (10 Dic 2022)

De que color van a ser los nativos? Falta que sean negros inclusivos y transexuales. Yo por si acaso me la voy a perder


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (10 Dic 2022)

Cuando Disney compró Fox ya sabía que en el paquete venían Avatar 2 y 3 con su coste estratosférico.

La gracia está en las patentes, tecnologías y trabajo que va a proporcionar esta película. En la primera de Avatar los créditos son un quien es quien de la industria del CGI. Todos menos curiosamente Digital Domain (fundada por Cameron..). Weta, ILM y una miriada de estudios pequeños especializados en temas muy concretos. Patentes de cámaras, postprocesos, workflows, shaders...

Quizás "solo" recaude 1000 millones, pero va a estar rentando otros diez años, como la primera.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (10 Dic 2022)

Salen colectivos LGTBY+????


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> *Cuando Disney compró Fox*



Y compro por un PASTON la pelicula sobre los CRISTIANOS en el III Reich de Terence Malick que fue un INMENSO fracaso.
Esa la distribuyó FOX SEARCHLIGHT.
que se estreno en CANNES y el *VATICANO*
como dura 3 horas me da una hueva tremenda

pero NO fue muy cara


Budget$7–9 million[5]Box office$4.6 million[2][6]

@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos ¿tu o tus amigos la habeis visto?









Vida oculta (2019)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Franz y Fani Jägerstätter son un feliz matrimonio que vive con sus tres hijas en su granja alpina en Sankt Radegund, Austria. Son campesinos, viven y trabajan rodeados de un impresionante paisaje ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Quizás "solo" recaude 1000 millones, pero va a estar rentando otros diez años, como la primera.



¿vendieron *merchandasing* de la primera?
No lo sé... ¿muñecos avatar, disfraces, etc?
La primera le toco ventas en DVD y blu,
eso ya casi es anecdotico

Yo no la vi y *odio a Cameron* porque
el ODIA EL FORMATO PELICULA EN CELULOIDE
y avatar supuso el fin de las proyecciones en 35 mm
salvo para puriastas como yo y friquis como Scorsese, Truñantino, Almodovar, Baumbach, Greta Gerwik
y varios mas que SOLO ruedan y prefieren el celuloide


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Y compro por un PASTON la pelicula sobre los CRISTIANOS en el III Reich de Terence Malick que fue un INMENSO fracaso.
> Esa la distribuyó FOX SEARCHLIGHT.
> que se estreno en CANNES y el *VATICANO*
> como dura 3 horas me da una hueva tremenda
> ...



No


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> El gilipollas ese que dice que la testosterona es una toxina?? Ojalá sea un fracaso



Dios te oiga


----------



## zirick (10 Dic 2022)

Si abraza el progresismo haré como con el resto, no verla.
He sido un gran consumidor de cine y a día de hoy a penas lo piso, por progres.

Cultura de cancelación.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No



Como eres cristiano a lo mejor DEBERIAS VERLA y te gusta. 
Tambien se la deberia poner a mi madre... 3 h
como El cardenal de John Huston pero sin Romy Schnneider.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

zirick dijo:


> He sido un gran consumidor de cine y a día de hoy a penas lo piso, por progres.



Me too. He repasado las 6 ultimas ceremonias de los premios CESAR y ha pasado lo mismo que el cine español
es imposible encontrar algo que no sea *AGENDA y propaganda *y quiera ver.

Pero eso si la de *Polanski* sobre Dreyfus y las bolleras en el sXVIII
son dos pedazo obras de arte.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Como eres cristiano a lo mejor DEBERIAS VERLA y te gusta.
> Tambien se la deberia poner a mi madre... 3 h
> como El cardenal de John Huston pero sin Romy Schnneider.



No veo nada de cine de ahora


----------



## Khazario (10 Dic 2022)

James Cameron ha jugado una buena baza para aumentar los ingresos de taquilla. 
Los habitantes de Pandora luchan contra 3 dictadores de un planeta de otra galaxia y los ganan. 
Los nombres de los dictadores son Franco, Hitler y Mussolini.
En España seguro que todo progre sociata paga los 10€ de entrada. Así que tenemos 180 millones recaudados en la socialista España.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> ha costado 350 millones de dolares y cualquier ingreso por debajo de 2000 millones será un fracaso?



No te fies nunca de los presupuestos de Hollywood, ahi meten cualquier gasto de otra pelicula, o la coca que se mete hasta el extra y la amante del que pone las luces. Luego pides tus beneficios (ved el libro sobre Sundance, Miramax y los Weinstein) y pides y haces una AUDITORIA y jamas, jamas, *ninguna pelicula da beneficios. *


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No veo nada de cine de ahora



Yo tampoco pero esa parece interesante.


----------



## Albion (10 Dic 2022)

Los estudios parece que no quieren darse cuenta que la plandemia aceleró un proceso que ya se estaba dando: la gente ya no va al cine. Todas estas películas de superhéroes y ciencia ficción mastodonticas y caras no tienen futuro porque no hay manera de recuperar la inversión. Los grandes éxitos de taquilla, y grandes va entre comillas, de este año han sido pelis de terror modestas como smile o terrifier. Sinceramente, creo que si el cine sobrevive será gracias a esas pelis pequeñas y no a la mierda industrial de Disney Warner.


----------



## Mas Pauer (10 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Y compro por un PASTON la pelicula sobre los CRISTIANOS en el III Reich de Terence Malick que fue un INMENSO fracaso.
> Esa la distribuyó FOX SEARCHLIGHT.
> que se estreno en CANNES y el *VATICANO*
> como dura 3 horas me da una hueva tremenda
> ...



Terrence es el de la "Rojada linea delgada". Antes me fripaban sus pelis, ahora prefiero "Solos con nuestro tio", "Supermaderos" y calidac de ese estilo.


----------



## Max Kraven (10 Dic 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> ¿Alienígenos con rastas? jajajajaja



Alienigenes.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asiqué (10 Dic 2022)

esos 10€ + otras cosas del cine me los gasto antes en irme de pintxos.
Aunque lo que realmente hare sera hacerme un bocata y subir al Pagasarri, (monte )


----------



## Agosto (10 Dic 2022)

A no tardar mucho una Ia hará una película de estás en una tarde


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

Albion dijo:


> la gente ya no va al cine



La ganadora de Cannes, sueca en ingles ha sido un exito, a su manera, y lo de TOP GUN la hostia, pero no sé cuanto ha costado Tom CRASH, voy a ver. 

Les ha dado una riada de guita



Presupuesto$170 000 0001Recaudación$1 487 357 76323


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

Agosto dijo:


> A no tardar mucho una Ia hará una película de estás en una tarde



O la MONA CHITA de cualquier zoo, y puede que ésa si sea buena.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

Mas Pauer dijo:


> Terrence es el de la "*Rojada linea delgada*"



Si, ese es ZZZZzzzzzzzzz que puto toston de IIGM, 
En cambio BADLANDS y esta son dos obras maestras
total, innegables









Días del cielo (1978)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: En 1916. Bill y Abby, una joven pareja, deciden abandonar la pobreza y la dura vida de Chicago. Acompañados de Linda, la hermana de Bill, viajan hacia los grandes campos de trigo de Tejas, donde ...




www.filmaffinity.com






la de Brad Pitt fue tal rollo que la gente PEDIA EN LOS CINES
que les *devolvieran el diner*o, y creo que lo hicieron hasta que
pusieron carteles de advertencia










El árbol de la vida (2011)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Estados Unidos, años 50. Jack (Hunter McCracken) es un niño que vive con sus hermanos y sus padres. Mientras que su madre (Jessica Chastain) encarna el amor y la ternura, su padre (Brad Pitt) ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Dic 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> El gilipollas ese que dice que la testosterona es una toxina?? Ojalá sea un fracaso



Yo hasta que no me "desintoxique" no gasto un céntimo de mis heteropatriarcales euros en cosas del Sr. Cameron.

Ah, y además jamás voy a volver a un cine: Me prohibieron entrar en ellos hace un año por no estar kakunado.


----------



## xavik (10 Dic 2022)

> _Titanic_, además, duraba mucho, muchísimo.



Qué insufribles son los artículos escritos por periodistas españoles, de verdad. Contradictorios, barriobajeros, mal escritos y sin ningún reparo en inventarse continuamente los datos.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Poco después de rodar _Titanic_, Kate Winslet* prometió en titulares que no volvería a trabajar con James Cameron, salvo que le pagasen muchísimo. *25 años después de _Titanic_, se estima que como mínimo ha recibido seis millones de euros por participar en _Avatar 2_, y que se llevará parte de la taquilla.



ja ja ja






LONDON, ENGLAND - DECEMBER 06: attends the "Avatar: The Way Of Water" World Premiere at Odeon Luxe Leicester Square on December 06, 2022 in London, England. (Photo by Samir Hussein/WireImage)

*Kate Winslet recicla un vestido de hace siete años para acudir al estreno de Avatar*

*La actriz decidió ya en la época de Titanic usar antiguos 'outfits' siempre pero esto llega en un momento en el que a este tipo de gestos se les de otro significado.*
ANNA MILTON | 08 DIC 2022 10:56

La actriz británica Kate Winslet acudió al estreno de _Avatar: El Sentido del Agua, _la secuela de la película original de 2009 con un _look_ que resultó familiar a muchos en Londres este pasado martes. Winslet se presentó en la alfombra roja luciendo el mismo vestido de Badgley Mischka que se había llevado hace siete años en el Festival Internacional de Cine de Toronto en 2015 para el estreno de ‘La modista’.
El vestido en cuestión es de color carbón ornamentado con cuentas y lentejuelas, con un escote halter y un corte recto. Winslet complementó el ‘look’ con unos pendientes de plata, maquillaje minimalista con labial rosa y un peinado recogido.








Entre la foto que está sobre estas líneas y la de debajo median siete años de diferencia. Este estilo clásico, con pendientes de diamante, el pelo rubio platino recogido, y maquillaje natural, demuestra ser atemporal. El vestido todavía está disponible en Rent the Runway para alquilar o comprar (179$).






Winslet en el estreno de «The Dressmaker» en Toronto en 2015.

No es tan inusual que una estrella de Hollywood repita una prenda antigua y menos ella. En 2020, reveló en una entrevista con Vanity Fair que, para ella, los estrenos son eventos estresantes. «Los vestidos, los arreglos de la ropa, todo es muy estresante… no me gusta tener que ajustar mi cuerpo, ajustar las prendas y encima que todo el mundo me esté juzgando por un vestido de alfombra roja que solo me voy a poner una vez. El dinero que se pierde en eso…», lamentó. En ese momento, ya había decidido que iba reciclar sus vestidos.
Parece que el estreno de _Avatar: El Sentido de Agua_ fue un momento nostálgico para la actriz no solo en términos de ropaje, sino también porque es la presentación de un gran proyecto que la reunió con director James Cameron después de más de 25 años desde _Titanic _reventó las taquillas. Según confesó Winslet a la revista Variety: «Jim y yo somos personas completamente diferente que las personas que éramos hace 26 años. ¡Él es más tranquilo y yo soy más hiperactiva!»
La producción reciente de Avatar, que se estrena el 16 de diciembre, se trata de los nuevos retos que la familia de Jake Sully y Neytiri, la pareja protagonista de la original, deben enfrentarse en su hogar de Pandora.


----------



## Juanchufri (10 Dic 2022)

En torrent en 4k próximamente. Ni un duro al cine americano desde hace una decena de años.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

xavik dijo:


> barriobajeros



pos si te pasas por HISTORIA y lees mi hilo sobre el de la MILI te preguntas a quien se la *shupan* en el insti, en la facul, y *en el trabajo*, porque peor que el articulo sobre la mili en Marruecos, hacia tiempo que no leiamos los foeros y una forera algo tan mal redactado y escrito.


----------



## Akira. (10 Dic 2022)

Espero que lo sea.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (10 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Y compro por un PASTON la pelicula sobre los CRISTIANOS en el III Reich de Terence Malick que fue un INMENSO fracaso.
> Esa la distribuyó FOX SEARCHLIGHT.
> que se estreno en CANNES y el *VATICANO*
> como dura 3 horas me da una hueva tremenda
> ...



Tan oculta que me acabo de enterar de este bodrio pero vamos normal MALICK solo hace pelis insoportablemente aburridas


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> MALICK solo hace pelis insoportablemente aburridas



Tiene una con *Fassbender y Ryan Gosling* que suenan juntos en mi mente a cine PORNO y ni me he molestado en bajarla.


----------



## Le Truhan (10 Dic 2022)

Me imagino que será un éxito pero me encantaría que fuera un fracaso.


----------



## Rextor88 (10 Dic 2022)

Produce Disney?

No la veo ni pirata.

Boicot total a esos hijos de puta.


----------



## mirym94 (10 Dic 2022)

Porque no la ponen meme 2


----------



## ULTRAPACO (10 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Tiene una con Fassbender y Ryan Gossling que suenan juntos en mi mente cine PORNO y ni me he molestado en bajarla.



pfffffffffffffffffn un autentico coñazo de pelicula ( como todo lo que hace el pedante ese de Malick)

Le gusto el ojo de pez del Renacido y se tira toda la puta peli camara en mano , con primeros planos mareantes.


----------



## frangelico (10 Dic 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> ha costado 350 millones de dolares y cualquier ingreso por debajo de 2000 millones será un fracaso?
> 
> pero qué cojones¿?



Será por los porcentajes. El exhibidor tiene su mordida y la promoción añade mucho a los costes. De todos modos dudo que Disney se arruine solo por esto


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> bodrio



al Papa porteño le gustó mucho.


----------



## oldesnake (10 Dic 2022)

Yo contribuiré a su fracaso, no pienso ver esa mierda.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> pfffffffffffffffffn un autentico coñazo de pelicula ( como todo lo que hace el pedante ese de Malick)



¿esa si la viste? 
La de Richard Gere es una obra maestra. 1978


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> De todos modos dudo que Disney se arruine solo por esto



Lleva una mala racha larga, la gente no compra peluches (medio vacia la tienda de Oxford St) y el parque de SHANGHAI no se si habrá abierto desde el kiwi virus.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Dic 2022)

es la trama de indios y vaqueros de toda la vida, pero en dibujos animados.


----------



## octopodiforme (10 Dic 2022)

Creo que será un éxito artístico y comercial. Y lo deseo.

Si cuando la vea no me parece lo primero, y si tampoco llega a ser lo segundo, lo admitiré sin vergüenza. Mi instinto me guía bien.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (10 Dic 2022)

Lo unico bueno de la primera fue cuando el marine dijo "qué pedazo de arbol" y luego se lo cargó


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> *Mi instinto me guía bien.*





Yo te tengo a ti y a @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos de críticos infalibles.
SI OS GUSTA y la alabais, yo ya ni me molesto en ver esa pelicula.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> "qué pedazo de arbol"



digital, supongo...


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (10 Dic 2022)

Antes, existía un circuito de cine independiente. Rodaban barato, rodaban deprisa, y cubrían costes enseguida. Estaban al margen de los grandes estudios, y reinvertían el dinero en nuevas películas. Me refiero a gente como Larry Cohen, Roger Corman o John Carpenter en sus primeros tiempos. 

Ahora ya no existe nada de eso. Las grandes cadenas, rollo HBO, Netflix, etc, han ocupado el papel de los grandes estudios de antaño, que languidecen apegados a un modelo muerto, y todo lo que sale de las oficinas de guiones, tiene que seguir los vomitivos estandares NWO. Es asfixiante.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (10 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> es la trama de indios y vaqueros de toda la vida, pero en dibujos animados.



¿qué diria John Ford?


----------



## octopodiforme (10 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Yo te tengo a ti y a @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos de críticos infalibles.
> SI OS GUSTA y la alabais, yo ya ni me molesto en ver esa pelicula.



¡Gracias! Naturalmente nunca se puede coincidir en el gusto por todas las películas.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (11 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ¡Gracias! Naturalmente nunca se puede coincidir en el gusto por *todas* las películas.



Hijo, es que no recuerdo coincidir contigo ni una vez...  bueno, el JOKER que has puesto hoy si.


----------



## octopodiforme (11 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Hijo, es que no recuerdo coincidir contigo ni una vez...  bueno, el JOKER que has puesto hoy si.



No he dicho que me gustara, pero sí, me gustó.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (11 Dic 2022)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> Netflix



A veces incluso ellos producen milagros, sacan el cheque sin límites, y producen a Noah Baumbach (que me parece un genio) y la de Sorrentino napoletano que era bellísima y era puro Fellini ¿no la viste? Se llama *Fue la mano de Dios. *


----------



## PLS--palasaca (11 Dic 2022)

*A-G-U-A-T-A-R*


----------



## alas97 (11 Dic 2022)

Estamos viviendo una censura en el cine que ni en los tiempos de lumiere cuando los vampiros tenían prohibido ir al teatro para que no vieran el amanecer sin quemarse y el tren que los volvía locos también.

Aquí explican algo, la solución pa levantar taquillas fue meter más mujeres y wakanda.



Un plan sin fistulas.

El cine necesita volver a los 80, que levanten la censura y dejar mano libre a los directores. Que metan mano a la creatividad y que sean lo más acido posible con la sociedad.

Me estoy revisionando en Hbo-Max, lolita, barry lindon y blade runner final cut.

Brutales las tres.

El primero imposible de volver hacer, obra maestra que dio inspiración al "Profesional", la segunda, al picaro, que hacía cualquier cosa con tal de vivir bien, y la tercera. jejejejejejeje el "autodescubrimiento" de los ciborg que desean ser humanos, pero estos se cargan al planeta. Critica constante al gobierno corportativo y a la multiculturalidad que persigue el sueño americano y termina con la extinción de las especies. gracias a dios que los alien esperan en Lv 426-


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿qué diria John Ford?



que le han copiado malamente


----------



## BogadeAriete (11 Dic 2022)

Pues que decir.... si con no ir al cine arruino al puto 2030wokeDisney, me espero al torrent.
Hace 12 o 14 años fui a ver la primera, lo flipé en colores y tal. Pero hoy en día no me llamo a engaño, es el guion adaptado de "El imperio contrataca" con aliens azules, A tope de resilencia, de resistencia indigena flowerpower con rastas frente a los humanos -blancos- malos. Y si n


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (11 Dic 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> El cine necesita *volver a los 80*, que levanten la censura y dejar mano libre a los directores. Que metan mano a la creatividad y que sean lo más acido posible con la sociedad.



querras decir a los años *SETENTA*; no ochenta.
Star Wars mató con su exito la INTELIGENCIA y el cine de autor de los años 70, los mas libres y cinicos y desmitificadores con pleiculas para ADULTOS, los mejores años jamas vividos en el 7mo arte. 

Te recomiendo que leas esto, y las veas todas, las que conocias y las que no.
Tambien hay dos doc basados en el libro










Moteros tranquilos, toros salvajes - Biskind, Peter - 978-84-339-7344-3 - Editorial Anagrama


El espectacular éxito de Easy Rider en 1969, una película de moteros de escaso presupuesto, marcó el inicio de una nueva era...



www.anagrama-ed.es


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (11 Dic 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Me estoy revisionando en Hbo-Max, lolita, barry lindon y blade runner final cut.



Ufh, blade runner a nivel visual es bellisima e influyente en cine, moda, en todo, pero su guión es un engendro que hace aguas por todos lados, guion que hasta un escritor de culebron venezolano te sabe hacer bien, ellos no. Acojonante. Kubrick es dios.
Lo de las estrellas de Orion es una improvisacion, no venia...

yo siempre me quedo con la version del 82 con voz en OFF que arregla un poco la historia y la hace mas NOIR.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (11 Dic 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> es el guion adaptado de "*El imperio contrataca*" con aliens azules



¿ah si? ese guion si que fue bueno, redondo. Es la única que me gusta y vería otra vez.


----------



## Yomateix (11 Dic 2022)

Nunca entendí el boom de la primera, más allá del hecho de ser una película de animación mejor hecha y del 3D que estaba de moda en aquel momento. Como argumento era una película muy del montón, muy visual, pero aburrida. Pero no hay nada como promocionarla bien, que la gente irá encantada al cine y saldrá pensando que es un peliculón porque les han dicho que lo es. La ventaja que tiene para hacer taquilla es que todas las películas actuales son a cual peor....si no tienes competencia y tienes el tirón de la primera parte....seguro que una buena taquilla hacen (otra cosa es que sea suficiente)

Y el año que viene Gremlins 3, a ver como destrozan esa saga.....


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (11 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Nunca entendí el boom de la primera



Se vendio como se hizo con Titanic, fue gente al cine que NUCA IBA AL CINE; de ahi su exito bestial.


----------



## Topacio (11 Dic 2022)

Los amegos del espacio nos traen una secuela que ni pediamos pero bueno.
Si disney quiere mayores beneficios y que los padres ofrezcan a los niños los productos es sencillo: No mas script pro lgtbi, pero me temo que hay asuntos muy turbios detras y que da igual que quiebre la propia disney


----------



## Señor Moscoso (11 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> digital, supongo...



Claro. Aunque avatar es tan mala que está por encima del wokismo dígase no obstante que el marine era un malvado hombre blanco hetero de masculinidad muy tóxica con nulo sentido ecologista, pero sin duda pragmático


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (11 Dic 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> No mas script pro lgtbi,



se estrenará en CHINA porque no hay agenda gay.
China y muchos paises rechazon el estreno de la de dibujos por el beso de las madres bolleras, una negra encima.

*Lightyear” fue prohibida en 14 países por escena de beso lésbico en medio de polémica. *La película recibió diversos elogios de la comunidad internacional por visibilizar a la comunidad LGTBIQ+, pero fue censurada en países antiderechos del Medio Oriente y Asia.


----------



## Señor Moscoso (11 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> se estrenará en CHINA; no hay agenda gay.
> 
> China y muchos rechazon el estreno de la de dibujos por el beso de las madres bolleras, una negra encima.



Me cago en sus putos muertos de esa gentuza de disney que ni siquiera tienen sus propios valores por pervertidos que estos sean. 

Estrenan "mundo extraño" que es una puta mierda PARA NIÑOS para pasar el domingo y comer palomitas y te meten mierda lgtbbietc sin avisar a los padres, si no soy forero me la cuelan.

Pero en su mayor produccion PARA TODOS LOS PUBLICOS no meten ese contenido para poder estrenarla en China.


----------



## butricio (11 Dic 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> ¿Alienígenos con rastas? jajajajaja



Alieninegros


----------



## murti-bing (11 Dic 2022)

Esto va más allá del dinero, no hay duda.

Aún así me alegraría enormemente que Disney se fuera al garete.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (11 Dic 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Pero en su mayor produccion PARA TODOS LOS PUBLICOS no meten ese contenido para poder estrenarla en China.



ah, la pela es la pela.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (11 Dic 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Aún así me alegraría enormemente que *Disney se fuera al garete.*



Antes podria adquirirla:

APPLE
AMAZON
o NETFLIX 
por su gigantesco CATALOGO 

y formarian asi una compañia enorme. 
Un gigante.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (11 Dic 2022)

Si va a ser muy NWO no la veré, y si no lo va a ser, tampoco. ¿Qué interés puede tener para un adulto?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (11 Dic 2022)

Aotearoa dijo:


> parece políticamente incorrecta:



ojalá.


----------



## DCLXVI (11 Dic 2022)

Todo lo que sea un fracaso de la satánica Disney debe ser bienvenido.
Aunque al final los cines acaban estando más llenos de lo que deberían, con ésta y con el resto de las películas de la cartelera, pura basura progresista y globalista en el 99,9999% de los casos.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (11 Dic 2022)

Las cifras de taquilla en España son PUTAPENICAS, el nuevo bodrio de Santiago Segura es numero 1 si, pero la ven solo 146 mil personas en 401 cines. Wakanda 900 mil espectadores



http://www.jpbox-office.com/v9_tophebdo.php?view=33&idsem=2762


----------



## RayoSombrio (11 Dic 2022)

Va a ser una puta mierda fijo. Entre que llega muchos años tarde y que la puta Disney ultra woke está detrás...me huelo a gilipolleces muy infantiles con los críos y a que meterán a los hombres como inútiles.


----------



## RayoSombrio (11 Dic 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Creo que será un éxito artístico y comercial. Y lo deseo.
> 
> Si cuando la vea no me parece lo primero, y si tampoco llega a ser lo segundo, lo admitiré sin vergüenza. Mi instinto me guía bien.



Está Disney detrás. No creo que necesites mas motivos para salir por patas sin mirar atrás, especialmente después de lo que le han hecho a Willow.


----------



## RayoSombrio (11 Dic 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Nunca entendí el boom de la primera, más allá del hecho de ser una película de animación mejor hecha y del 3D que estaba de moda en aquel momento. Como argumento era una película muy del montón, muy visual, pero aburrida. Pero no hay nada como promocionarla bien, que la gente irá encantada al cine y saldrá pensando que es un peliculón porque les han dicho que lo es. La ventaja que tiene para hacer taquilla es que todas las películas actuales son a cual peor....si no tienes competencia y tienes el tirón de la primera parte....seguro que una buena taquilla hacen (otra cosa es que sea suficiente)
> 
> Y el año que viene Gremlins 3, a ver como destrozan esa saga.....



Era mas por el tema del CGI y el 3D, que eran brutales. Hoy día, no ves esos niveles técnicos ni de coña, ya no se invierte tanto. Pero es cierto lo que dices. La peli no era nada del otro mundo.


----------



## TedKord (11 Dic 2022)

Yo me crié con pelis Disney, he ido a sus parques en todo el mundo varias veces, aprendí a leer de forma prematura gracias a los comics Marvel y DC...

Y me niego, me cierro en redondo en darles un sólo € a la meirda que llevan haciendo en los últimos 10 años más o menos. Además de tener WOKE por un tubo, hasta el vómito, ya es que con o sin woke son incapaces de hacer nada bien, las pelis y series les salen horrorosamente malas. Encima debido a su falta de ideas se han viciado en el esquema de pillar una saga clásica, prostituirla, sacar secuelas o remakes de mierda y maquillarlos a tope de NOM. Disney son los hijos de puta que se han cargado Star Wars, Willow, los personajes Marvel y ahora van a por Indiana Jones. Cameron ya se vendió al giliprogresismo con Terminator Dark Fate y el público le dio la espalda, Dios quiera que le pase lo mismo con Avatar. 

Yo por mi parte recomiendo siempre en estos casos usar torrents o megauploads y ver las pelis gratis desde casa. Puedes consumirlas, luego las pones a caldo en FilmAfinity o IMBD, y si al final la peli no es mala (Una de cada 10 es potable) pues lo tomas como un castigo que les haces por toda la otra mierda que han creado antes. Puedes verlas, pero no debes jamás de los jamases pagar por ellas.


----------



## chocolate (11 Dic 2022)

Faltan aliens


----------



## rondo (11 Dic 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> El gilipollas ese que dice que la testosterona es una toxina?? Ojalá sea un fracaso



Ese mismo


----------



## EL NEGRO (11 Dic 2022)

fua , estando Tadeo Jones 3 en taquilla James Cameron se va a comer un mojon


----------



## Decipher (11 Dic 2022)

Le voy a poner una vela a KEK para que se estrelle.


----------



## BogadeAriete (11 Dic 2022)

Señor Moscoso dijo:


> Me cago en sus putos muertos de esa gentuza de disney que ni siquiera tienen sus propios valores por pervertidos que estos sean.
> 
> Estrenan "mundo extraño" que es una puta mierda PARA NIÑOS para pasar el domingo y comer palomitas y te meten mierda lgtbbietc sin avisar a los padres, si no soy forero me la cuelan.
> 
> Pero en su mayor produccion PARA TODOS LOS PUBLICOS no meten ese contenido para poder estrenarla en China.



Mundo extraño es otro batacazo en taquilla usana ...


----------



## Decipher (11 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> No te fies nunca de los presupuestos de Hollywood, ahi meten cualquier gasto de otra pelicula, o la coca que se mete hasta el extra y la amante del que pone las luces. Luego pides tus beneficios (ved el libro sobre Sundance, Miramax y los Weinstein) y pides y haces una AUDITORIA y jamas, jamas, *ninguna pelicula da beneficios. *



¿No pasó eso cuando el gremio de escritores les reclamó dinero? Que de repente ninguna película daba beneficios. Menudos judiacos están hechos.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (11 Dic 2022)

La veré a ver qué tal está, pero no será en el cine. Yo ya no piso un cine ni arto de vino, ¡que le den al cine!.


----------



## PEPEYE (11 Dic 2022)

Anda que no me trage sesiones y debates de cineclub en mi juventud, menudas pajas mentales
Ahora paso bastante del cine, pero reconozco que Avatar 1 como experiencia visual me impacto
Respecto al OP coincido bastante


----------



## reconvertido (11 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ja ja ja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta charificada a mas no poder.
Esta ni de joven estuvo buena, puaghss.

Las facinación de Cameron por el hembrismo me sorprende.
No comprendo a los hombres eunucos de mujeres.


----------



## drstrangelove (11 Dic 2022)

Las primeras críticas del preestreno londinense son bastante buenas. Se ve venir de lejos, será un tremendo éxito. James Cameron lo va a volver a hacer.





> David Sims, de The Atlantic






> le ha dado el visto bueno a la película: "_Avatar 2_ lo tiene todo. Me agarré a los brazos de mi butaca, grité, incluso aullé como un loco, para que los Na'vi eliminaran hasta el último de esos malditos seres del cielo... Es igual que la primera entrega de _Avatar_: comienzo lento, un segundo acto increíblemente envolvente con una alucinante construcción de mundos y criaturas geniales que te llena de felicidad, después una hora seguida de acción y te envían de vuelto a la realidad satisfecho y feliz".
> 
> Yolanda Machado, de Entertainment Weekly destaca los aspectos visuales de la película... pero reconoce que esta segunda entrega le recordó un par de películas: "James Cameron es un maestro de la tecnología... y su dirección es más precisa aquí [que en la primera _Avatar_]. La película en su conjunto, aunque es una maravilla tecnológica con un mundo impresionante, es simplemente... _Danza con lobos_ y _Liberad a Willy_ para la Generación Z. Os aconsejo ir al baño antes de entrar a ver la película".
> 
> ...


----------



## Chortina Premium (11 Dic 2022)

A mí que Avatar 1 ya me pareció una mierda, imagínate las ganas que tengo de ver la 2


----------



## Bishop (11 Dic 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Yo me crié con pelis Disney, he ido a sus parques en todo el mundo varias veces, aprendí a leer de forma prematura gracias a los comics Marvel y DC...
> 
> Y me niego, me cierro en redondo en darles un sólo € a la meirda que llevan haciendo en los últimos 10 años más o menos. Además de tener WOKE por un tubo, hasta el vómito, ya es que con o sin woke son incapaces de hacer nada bien, las pelis y series les salen horrorosamente malas. Encima debido a su falta de ideas se han viciado en el esquema de pillar una saga clásica, prostituirla, sacar secuelas o remakes de mierda y maquillarlos a tope de NOM. Disney son los hijos de puta que se han cargado Star Wars, Willow, los personajes Marvel y ahora van a por Indiana Jones. Cameron ya se vendió al giliprogresismo con Terminator Dark Fate y el público le dio la espalda, Dios quiera que le pase lo mismo con Avatar.
> 
> Yo por mi parte recomiendo siempre en estos casos usar torrents o megauploads y ver las pelis gratis desde casa. Puedes consumirlas, luego las pones a caldo en FilmAfinity o IMBD, y si al final la peli no es mala (Una de cada 10 es potable) pues lo tomas como un castigo que les haces por toda la otra mierda que han creado antes. Puedes verlas, pero no debes jamás de los jamases pagar por ellas.




Mis 10s. Ya podéis cerrar el hilo.

Ah... torrents o *emule*. Que el emule nunca se fue y determinadas joyas no las encuentras en ningún otro sitio.


----------



## Culozilla (11 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> *‘Avatar 2’ necesita un milagro en taquilla para no arruinar a Disney. Para James Cameron, sería la tercera vez que lo consigue*
> 
> James Cameron es el único en Hollywood que puede presumir de que el rayo golpea dos veces en el mismo sitio: la taquilla, con 'Avatar' y 'Titanic'. Pero incluso él sabe que ‘Avatar 2’ es “el peor modelo de negocio de la historia del cine”.
> 
> ...




La película se estrenará en China, lo que significa dos cosas:

1- Muchísimos más ingresos.
2- Si ha pasado el corte chino, significa que no es woke ni hay maricas, bolleras ni feminazis. Lo cual es bueno.

Pero, sí: es un suicidio comercial porque necesita ser la segunda o tercera película más taquillera de la historia SOLO para el rentable.


----------



## NIKK (11 Dic 2022)

Quién va al cine a gastarse 10€ en la entrada para ver esa mierda? esta es la radiografía de la sociedad en la que vivimos, una mierda. No me trago yo el tostonazo ese ni harto de agua. Además donde se ponga el kodi que se quite lo demás; a su puta madre le voy a pagar la coca que se meten estos putos degenerados follaniños.


----------



## murti-bing (11 Dic 2022)

La cara de Kate Winslet en la foto es la típica de empowered charo. La cejita levantada es un buen marcador.
Es lamentable no aceptar que la apariencia de uno degenera con el tiempo. Le han hecho creer - cómo a tantas otras - que va a ser la mujer deseada de su juventud hasta que tenga 70 años.
Que nos cueste aceptar el perder la fuerza física y el no poder hacer ciertas tareas me parece razonable.. es parte de la vida pero es una putada.
En cambio, esta carrera por quererse mantener sexy es vergonzosa además de pérdida de antemano.
Debajo de ese traje la carne ya está medio cayéndose. Su cara , aún si está operada, semi arrugada ya. Y en lugar de aceptarlo se aferra a su pasado haciendo la misma pose con el trajecito.
Si esta gente estuvieran realmente realizados como personas no necesitarían hacer estos números ridículos , pero se ve que algo les falla en la cabeza.


----------



## Guano For Life (11 Dic 2022)

Ni con tus hogos me la veo. 

3 horas de propaganda woke, y aún por encima querrán que les pague. El que vaya a verla es sucnormal sin remedio


----------



## murti-bing (11 Dic 2022)

Avatar era un mojón salvo por los efectos especiales. Sales del cine igual que entras.
Ahora que llevará triple dosis de woke me tendrían que pagar cienes de euros para que fuera a verla.
Para ver truchas me voy a la pescadería.


----------



## ELOS (11 Dic 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> ¿Alienígenos con rastas? jajajajaja



Son Ummitas-Podemitas


----------



## Goyim desobediente (11 Dic 2022)

Ya no cuela ni para los NPC's lobotomizados.
Los han cebado a CGI estos últimos años que da gusto y están ya hasta la polla, esa mierda de peli ya no tiene gancho.
ESTAMPESE.


----------



## cepeda33 (11 Dic 2022)

Avatar es una peli simple, de sabado por la tarde, sin pretensiones, para pasar el rato.

Avatar 2 me da que va a ser un truño porque la "historia" esta agotada, es estirar el chicle.

En su momento me la descargare en casa (como hice con la primera), no merece la pena pagar para ver eso.


----------



## El dios del freno (11 Dic 2022)

Ver avatar es pagar para que una Greta majareta azul te eche un sermón _ecorresiliente_ durante 4 horas. Que la vea su padre.


----------



## napobalo (11 Dic 2022)

A mi esta me gusto, tiene buenos actores y esta muy bien, avatar nada


----------



## uberales (11 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Tiene una con *Fassbender y Ryan Gosling* que suenan juntos en mi mente a cine PORNO y ni me he molestado en bajarla.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287944



Que Ryan Gosling haya triunfado es el claro ejemplo de la charificación social. Un actor inexpresivo que intenta poner caritas. Recuerdo Drive y el tostón de película que fue. Llegaron a venderla como continuación a las películas de coches de Steve Macqueen y solo por un par de persecuciones decentes, eso sí la banda sonora es la leche.


----------



## Cicciolino (11 Dic 2022)

Las peliculillas no se hacen para ganar dinero, palurdazos, y lo sabéis hasta vosotros.

Los dueños de Disney y cía fabrican el dinero. Y "criticar" sus mierdas es una forma muy efectiva de promocionarlas.

Sois payasos por elección propia, a sabiendas, contentos de serlo. Idos a cagar.


----------



## esforzado (11 Dic 2022)

es una peli que no pienso ver... al menos intencionalmente... ni mucho menos pagar por ella un solo céntimo privado...

primero, porque el derroche de medios, efectos fabulosos, y actores cojonudos, de la primera quedó totalmente destruido por un guión de mierda, totalmente plano, y repetido millones de veces en la historia...

segundo, por la deriva política de cameron y del propio cine... debe haber cine político, y de denuncia social, ¡claro que sí!... lo que no puede haber es propaganda política (siempre del mismo signo) metida con calzador en toda obra incluyendo hasta las de ciencia ficción...

tercero, porque no me gusta la idea que se ha implantado en muchas obras donde el villano es la raza humana... si te odias a ti mismo como especie suicídate...

y cuarto porque me ofende ese ecologismo urbanita y de sofá de hoy en día... estar integrado con la naturaleza es ser capaz de cortarle el cuello a una gallina y acto seguido sumergirla en un cubo de agua hirviendo para desplumarla... no meterle la coleta por el culo para que tu espíritu se una al suyo... los verdaderos navi serían salvajes siempre a la gresca entre tribus vecinas, y con matrimonios concertados a cambio de tres cabras de seis patas (mucho postureo de "soy un guerrero" con toda su parafernalia pero sin que se vea el verdadero oficio de un guerrero)...


----------



## Shibolet (11 Dic 2022)

alas97 dijo:


> Me estoy revisionando en Hbo-Max, lolita, barry lindon y blade runner final cut.
> 
> Brutales las tres.



Barry Lindon la tenía en tareas pendientes . Puede ser la escusa para suscribirme a esa plataforma .


----------



## Fabs (11 Dic 2022)

La primera era pura propaganda de las virtudes y disney maravillas de la identidad digital a ser impuesta por los gobiernos como medida indispensable para el régimen tecnocrático global futuro; donde los amos del mañana nos venden el nuevo collarín de control de los esclavos digitales ("transhumanos" los llama Schwab) como maravillosa promesa de oportunidades y realización espiritual (por no decir "virtual" o "fake"). Esto es como el hype de la foto de la hamburguesa y lo que te llega al plato: sólo hay que ver la primera de avatar y luego pasarse por Meta a flipar un rato.


----------



## sirpask (11 Dic 2022)

Disney prefiere llegar a la bancarrota que dejar de ser woke. Asi que, esperemos que se arruine.


----------



## ekOz (11 Dic 2022)

Frysby dijo:


> De que color van a ser los nativos? Falta que sean negros inclusivos y transexuales. Yo por si acaso me la voy a perder



Azul "oscuro"


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (11 Dic 2022)

No pienso ir a ver esa puta mierda yanky ni aunque me paguen ellos a mi por ir a verla


----------



## Jonny Favourite (11 Dic 2022)

Mas Pauer dijo:


> Terrence es el de la "Rojada linea delgada". Antes me fripaban sus pelis, ahora prefiero "Solos con nuestro tio", "Supermaderos" y calidac de ese estilo.



Terrence le resulta soporífero al 99% del personal.

El re1% restante( críticos, gafapasters, modernillos..) le consideran un genio.

La verdad es que es un director que no se parece a ningún otro y aún a riesgo de quedarte dormido conviene darle una oportunidad para ver algo diferente de las mierdas de superheroes


----------



## ahondador (11 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> *‘Avatar 2’ necesita un milagro en taquilla para no arruinar a Disney. Para James Cameron, sería la tercera vez que lo consigue*
> 
> James Cameron es el único en Hollywood que puede presumir de que el rayo golpea dos veces en el mismo sitio: la taquilla, con 'Avatar' y 'Titanic'. Pero incluso él sabe que ‘Avatar 2’ es “el peor modelo de negocio de la historia del cine”.
> 
> ...




Comunismo tribal de homínidos de orejas puntiagudas en planetas lejanos
Toda una declaración de principios. Sólo le falta al espectador actuar en consecuencia y quedarse plantado en casa


----------



## CliffUnger2 (11 Dic 2022)

Frysby dijo:


> De que color van a ser los nativos? Falta que sean negros inclusivos y transexuales. Yo por si acaso me la voy a perder



James Cameron tiene la misma cara come niños, que los putos globalistas que nos gobiernan.







Por lo pronto ya nos dice en la cara, que las féminas empoderadas y lesbianas serán las que manejen Pandora, y que el protagonista se convertirá en un tontito segundón como ya lo hicieron con Thor en su última película.







No entiendo cómo pudo salir Terminator 2 de este tipejo. Supongo que escribió el guión bastante colocado.


----------



## yimi (11 Dic 2022)

Avatar no es cine. Es un videojuego.


----------



## ahondador (11 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> *‘Avatar 2’ necesita un milagro en taquilla para no arruinar a Disney. Para James Cameron, sería la tercera vez que lo consigue*
> 
> James Cameron es el único en Hollywood que puede presumir de que el rayo golpea dos veces en el mismo sitio: la taquilla, con 'Avatar' y 'Titanic'. Pero incluso él sabe que ‘Avatar 2’ es “el peor modelo de negocio de la historia del cine”.
> 
> ...




Una cosa. La "forma del agua" era una película con el trasfondo de principios lgtbi en el sentido que el agua toma la forma que cada uno quiere darle. Ahora nos cuentan no sé qué del camino del agua. Que se metan el camino por donde más amargan los pepinos
Ahora viene


----------



## EGO (11 Dic 2022)

Matriarcado de pitufos alienigenas que viven en chozas de mimbre luchando contra malvados humanos a full de tecnologia y que quieren quedarse con sus recursos.Por supuesto ganan de nuevo.

De nuevo jew cameron reescribiendo la colonizacion de America y Africa.

Y vuelve el villano Quarich,hombre blanco a tope de esa testosterona que tanto odia.

El que la vea....que luego no se queje en el foro del malvado NWO.


----------



## Fabs (11 Dic 2022)

Aotearoa dijo:


> El tráiler de "Cocaine Bear" me recuerda el estilo de la peli "Tucker & Dale vs evil". La estrenarán en febrero, igual voy a verla, parece políticamente incorrecta:



Ruso maloso, la mascota de Putin anda suelta por el bosque. Qué oportuno XD.


----------



## Aeneas (11 Dic 2022)

La primera ya me pareció un plagio de Pocahontas. Le salvó los efectos especiales y algo el 3d que en verdad ya llevaba casi 2 décadas inventado pero sin mucho éxito.

Pero una segunda parte ya sólo tiene sentido para recaudar más. La primera parte ya dejó la historia bien cerrada y no tiene ningún sentido hacer otra.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (11 Dic 2022)

Shibolet dijo:


> Barry Lindon la tenía en tareas pendientes . Puede ser la escusa para suscribirme a esa plataforma .



Para mi Barry Lyndon es la película más redonda de Kubrick.

Si no es la mejor película de corte histórico está muy cerca de serlo.

Siempre que la revisito me entra un poco de pena pues esta maravillosa película es un anticipo de lo que pudo haber sido y no fue

Me refiero a la biografía nunca rodada de Napoleón.


----------



## RayoSombrio (11 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> James Cameron tiene la misma cara come niños, que los putos globalistas que nos gobiernan.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1288311
> 
> ...



Porque es un vendido de mierda, igual que otros tantos. En aquella época, lo que se llevaba era la testosterona que tanto critica y ahí no tuvo objeción.


----------



## RayoSombrio (11 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Matriarcado de pitufos alienigenas que viven en chozas de mimbre luchando contra malvados humanos a full de tecnologia y que quieren quedarse con sus recursos.Por supuesto ganan de nuevo.
> 
> De nuevo jew cameron reescribiendo la colonizacion de America y Africa.
> 
> ...



Es cierto que la primera ya era NWO. Les gobernaba un matriarcado, no?


----------



## Lego. (11 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> No entiendo cómo pudo salir Terminator 2 de este tipejo. Supongo que escribió el guión bastante colocado.



El otro día leí en una entrevista en la que reniega de Terminator. "Hoy no la haría", dice.


----------



## Alan__ (11 Dic 2022)

ultimamente el cine es todo remixes ochenteros de mujeres y negros, no tengo nada en contra peron lo mucho cansa. y no, mariquitas no salen tantos, yo aun no he visto ninguno de protagonista de nada.


----------



## europeo (11 Dic 2022)

La primera tuvo el boom del Blu-ray (que bien se ve en mi tele 1080p gñé) y del cine en 3D (como mola mi tele 3D gñé) 

Aparte de eso...


----------



## ProfessorSnuggles (11 Dic 2022)

A los que condenan TODO el cine actual ahí van ocho títulos recientes que no decepcionarán a ningún espectador exigente: Los perdonados, Belfast, El amor en su sitio, Licorice Pizza, El hombre del norte, Entre la vida y la muerte, Dune, El menú.


----------



## Tanchus (11 Dic 2022)

ProfessorSnuggles dijo:


> A los que condenan TODO el cine actual ahí van ocho títulos recientes que no decepcionarán a ningún espectador exigente: Los perdonados, Belfast, El amor en su sitio, Licorice Pizza, El hombre del norte, Entre la vida y la muerte, Dune, El menú.



Me pongo a descargarlas ya mismo, a ver qué tal. Gracias.


----------



## GM:KL&33 (11 Dic 2022)

En la primera, lo fascinante era que pudiéramos ser otros. Lo deprimente, que entonces nos odiaríamos.
En la segunda, sólo te queda lo deprimente.

A los niños hay que explicarles que los Navis no existen.


----------



## Chocochomocho (11 Dic 2022)

Menudo truño se viene viendo el trailer... Van a sacar 5 películas con la misma trama pocha.


----------



## Tanchus (11 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> James Cameron tiene la misma cara come niños, que los putos globalistas que nos gobiernan.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1288311
> 
> ...



Tiene más testosterona (o al menos así lo parece por sus películas) su ex, Kathryn Bigelow. Qué buena estaba y qué 1,80 de mujer... 
Mención especial para su 'Días extraños', que sin ser nada del otro jueves, es una película que me encanta.


----------



## WasP (11 Dic 2022)

Cameron ha tenido hasta ahora una flor en el culo, el rey Midas del cine moderno, todo se le ha convertido en oro. Pero incluso la magia se acaba, se agota. Demasiado riesgo crear la 3a con la 2a aun sin estrenar, demasiadas trilogías en los últimos años, el formato parece demasiado manoseado ya, el espectador está más abierto a otros formatos. Futuro incierto...


----------



## Tercios (11 Dic 2022)

La primera era entretenida. Con su buena propaganda ecolojetista e indigenista.

Seguramente en esta segunda haya un poco de película en la propaganda.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Dic 2022)

ProfessorSnuggles dijo:


> A los que condenan TODO el cine actual ahí van ocho títulos recientes que no decepcionarán a ningún espectador exigente: Los perdonados, Belfast, El amor en su sitio, Licorice Pizza, El hombre del norte, Entre la vida y la muerte, Dune, El menú.



El hombre del norte y Dune son las dos únicas que he visto de ese listado y son reguleras. A la primera le sobra el feminismo gilipollil y prefiero el Dune ochentero que la mierda femiprogre que ha sacado Villeneuve, metiendo cada plano de la Zendaya a cámara lenta. Qué horror, joder.

¿Te propongo yo una película palomitera con dosis controladas de NWO y ampliamente disfrutable? Top Gun Maverick. Disfruté viéndola como un gorrino en un charco. Ve tú a Tom Cruise a estas alturas a decirle que meta subnormalidades progres teniendo él el control total de la película como actor principal y productor y verás a dónde te envía.


----------



## Akathistos (11 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Y compro por un PASTON la pelicula sobre los CRISTIANOS en el III Reich de Terence Malick que fue un INMENSO fracaso.
> Esa la distribuyó FOX SEARCHLIGHT.
> que se estreno en CANNES y el *VATICANO*
> como dura 3 horas me da una hueva tremenda
> ...



Pues tiene pinta de ser un peliculón. Claro que es una historia de hombres para hombres, no para mujeres o adolescentes.

Muchas gracias por la sugerencia.


----------



## WasP (11 Dic 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> A mí que Avatar 1 ya me pareció una mierda, imagínate las ganas que tengo de ver la 2



Desde el punto de vista técnico es impecable. Por mucho que la historia no sea en absoluto nueva, que incluso repita clichés, o que esté impregnada de ideologías que no te gustan, la dirección demostró que no solo sabía lo que hacía sino que además podía hacerlo con brillantez. Entiendo que no te guste, pero decir que es una mierda solo por tus motivos creo que es poco realista. ¡Y no es que me entusiasme la peli!


----------



## CliffUnger2 (11 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> El otro día leí en una entrevista en la que reniega de Terminator. "Hoy no la haría", dice.



Lo que hace el dinero...


----------



## LuismarpIe (11 Dic 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> ha costado 350 millones de dolares y cualquier ingreso por debajo de 2000 millones será un fracaso?
> 
> pero qué cojones¿?



2000 millones en taquilla. Quita la parte de los cines, el gasto en promoción y los impuestitos.


----------



## Mig29 (11 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> La primera avatar me resultó insoportable. Como para ver esta segunda mierda. Venga ya...



Para mi fue uno de los inicios de la última gran ofensiva Woke que está arrasando con todo. A cuenta de aquello recuerdo la infinidad de artículos en periódicos y revistas, en la televisión, en la radio. Fue brutal.
Ojalá se hundan.


----------



## LuismarpIe (11 Dic 2022)

si la segunda parte se aostia... Sacarán la tercera, la cuarta y la quinta?


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (11 Dic 2022)

De "Pocahontas del espacio" a "Waterworld del espacio".


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Dic 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Que Ryan Gosling haya triunfado es el claro ejemplo de la charificación social. Un actor inexpresivo que intenta poner caritas. Recuerdo Drive y el tostón de película que fue. Llegaron a venderla como continuación a las películas de coches de Steve Macqueen y solo por un par de persecuciones decentes, eso sí la banda sonora es la leche.



@calzonazos 

La verdad es que empecé a ver Drive y no recuerdo si la llegué a acabar. No me sugirió mucho.

También vi Gángster Squad, pero la peli se la lleva, como siempre, Sean Penn.

Quizá Ryan solo sabe hacer de Galán con Emma Thomson. En esos papeles tiene un medio pase.


----------



## Jotagb (11 Dic 2022)

Si no os gusta su contenido no vayáis al cine, seguramente seáis unos muertos de hambre que no tenéis ni dinero para ir a ver una peli en taquilla y comprar unas palomitas y una coca cola para verla. Entiendo que descarguéis vuestras miserables vidas en un foro. Tranquilos con la edad, esas cosas se pasan y se acepta la realidad de cada uno.


----------



## Lumpen (11 Dic 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> ha costado 350 millones de dolares y cualquier ingreso por debajo de 2000 millones será un fracaso?
> 
> pero qué cojones¿?




350 millones la peli, pero la publicidad va muchas veces a parte


----------



## Busher (11 Dic 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> ¿Alienígenos con rastas? jajajajaja



Siendo honestos, ya en "Depredador" salian "rastas" alienigenas...


----------



## Lumpen (11 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Si no os gusta su contenido no vayáis al cine, seguramente seáis unos muertos de hambre que no tenéis ni dinero para ir a ver una peli en taquilla y comprar unas palomitas y una coca cola para verla. Entiendo que descarguéis vuestras miserables vidas en un foro. Tranquilos con la edad, esas cosas se pasan y se acepta la realidad de cada uno.




Se nota que tú estás libre de la toxicidad de la testosterona, cómo Cameron.


----------



## Jotagb (11 Dic 2022)

Lumpen dijo:


> Se nota que tú estás libre de la toxicidad de la testosterona, cómo Cameron.



Yo hace milenios que no voy al cine, pero no critico algo sin haberlo visto. No voy por sus elevados precios, pero me la suda su contenido y no critico desde un ordenador lo que no he visto como hacéis aquí.


----------



## Shibolet (11 Dic 2022)

ProfessorSnuggles dijo:


> A los que condenan TODO el cine actual ahí van ocho títulos recientes que no decepcionarán a ningún espectador exigente: Los perdonados, Belfast, El amor en su sitio, Licorice Pizza, El hombre del norte, Entre la vida y la muerte, Dune, El menú.



Pues resulta que " Los perdonados " la vi en el cine y da para un extenso debate sociocultural . Creí que no la hubiera visto nadie .
Pero bueno , aún no entiendo " Mistic River " de Clint Eastwood y ya han pasado años .


----------



## Vientosolar (11 Dic 2022)

Yo hace unos cuantos años que no piso un cine, salvo para ver en compañía las tontunas de Torrente, los Mercenarios, y las de Santiago Segura familiares, que me hacen ir, y eso en cine de pueblo que son 6 euros.

Dicho lo cual, Avatar me pareció brutal. La historia me importa una mierda, es una película de efectos especiales, y son absolutamente alucinantes. Así que ésta haré por verla, y probablemente la vaya a ver dos veces, como con la otra.

Es la recreación de un universo nuevo, como en su día lo fue la guerra de las galaxias, cuyo argumento es una absoluta gilipollez que no resiste el mínimo análisis crítico, ¡ pero eso no es lo que uno a ido a ver ! Se va a ver la creación de una saga nueva, personajes originales, robots, la cantina, las naves…. Y en esta es lo mismo. Yo creo que los que critican son insensibles a la belleza visual de la película. Y no lo digo como crítica sino como explicación. De la misma manera que hay gente a la que Beethoven no les dice nada, porque no les gusta la música.

Yo soy relativamente aficionado al cine, y así como aprecio mucho el Acorazado Potemkin en blanco y negro, y aunque sé que muchos rancios se escandalizaron cuando llegó el cine sonoro, y después lo mismo en color, es obvio que hay obras maestras tanto con sonido como con color. Y lo mismo, en el cine de efectos especiales, Avatar va aparte. Y me importa una mierda si Cameron ha dicho alguna gilipollez sobre la testosterona, Porque vamos, terminator, terminator 2 y True Lies son testosterona pura. Además le han quitado premios para darle el oscar a una de sus exmujeres, por un truño infumable, en tierra hostil. Tan conformista no debe de ser.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (11 Dic 2022)

Se gastan una pasta en películas lamentables. Antes se la gastaban en "Lo que el viento se llevó" "Doctor Zhivago" "El Padrino" etc


----------



## frangelico (11 Dic 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Se gastan una pasta en películas lamentables. Antes se la gastaban en "Lo que el viento se llevó" "Doctor Zhivago" "El Padrino" etc



El cine se basuriza porque lo hacen sus espectadores. Otra cosa terrible que ocurre es que, conforme el precio de las entradas se ha elevado, les ha dado por alargar el metraje, con lo buenas que eran las típicas películas de 75-85m a que la programación de las salas obligaba hace 60 o 70 años. Ni hay guionistas buenos porque la gente ya no tiene experiencia vital alguna que valga la pena contar, ni hay actores que sepan vocalizar.


----------



## esforzado (11 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Si no os gusta su contenido no vayáis al cine, seguramente seáis unos muertos de hambre que no tenéis ni dinero para ir a ver una peli en taquilla y comprar unas palomitas y una coca cola para verla. Entiendo que descarguéis vuestras miserables vidas en un foro. Tranquilos con la edad, esas cosas se pasan y se acepta la realidad de cada uno.



claro... no voy al cine y punto...

¿y cuando tve compre los derechos de emisión con mi dinero, qué hago?... ¿y cuando los compren la secta, antonia tres, y telecirco (que son todas ellas teles públicas, no te confundas)?...

en un mundo libre, si un producto no me gusta, paso de él... me voy a consumir uno que me guste y punto...

en un mundo socialista, donde es el nwo quien decide lo que se hace y lo que no... y por lo tanto no tienes productos alternativos... y además los que no te gustan se acaban financiando todos con tus impuestos... ¿a qué viene tu comentario?...


----------



## RayoSombrio (11 Dic 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Se gastan una pasta en películas lamentables. Antes se la gastaban en "Lo que el viento se llevó" "Doctor Zhivago" "El Padrino" etc



El público actual ya no está preparado para ver cine de ese nivel. En una sociedad basura, el cine también será basura.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (11 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El cine se basuriza porque lo hacen sus espectadores. Otra cosa terrible que ocurre es que, conforme el precio de las entradas se ha elevado, les ha dado por alargar el metraje, con lo buenas que eran las típicas películas de 75-85m a que la programación de las salas obligaba hace 60 o 70 años. Ni hay guionistas buenos porque la gente ya no tiene experiencia vital alguna que valga la pena contar, ni hay actores que sepan vocalizar.



Yo llevo poco viendo cine de los años 30, 40, 50; y menos mal que empecé a verlo pq Netflix es una basura, en el cine te sacan películas que o son secuelas o son siempre lo mismo (Nazis, terror/halloween, navidad, pastelada...) encima cuesta 8€ la entrada.

Ya del cine español ni hablo, ahora ponen "A todo tren 2" ... siempre los mismos 4 actores que además son lamentables.

¿Cuál es la última gran obra del cine? La única que me ha llamado la atención últimamente es "El buen pastor" de Robert de Niro y no es tampoco gran cosa.


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Dic 2022)

ProfessorSnuggles dijo:


> A los que condenan TODO el cine actual ahí van ocho títulos recientes que no decepcionarán a ningún espectador exigente: Los perdonados, Belfast, El amor en su sitio, Licorice Pizza, El hombre del norte, Entre la vida y la muerte, Dune, El menú.



Dune PUTA MIERDA, El hombre del norte PUTA MIERDA… no serán woke pero son basura Pura 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## RayoSombrio (11 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Dune PUTA MIERDA, El hombre del norte PUTA MIERDA… no serán woke pero son basura Pura
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



El hombre del norte tenía metraje que desarrollaba mejor la historia, pero la puta productora no dejó al director incluir las escenas. Tendrían que sacar una director's cut y seguro que cambiaba mucho el tema.


----------



## morethanafeeling (11 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> La primera avatar me resultó insoportable. Como para ver esta segunda mierda. Venga ya...



Opino igual, la primera se me hizo un tostón, y la historia es un copy/paste ya visto en infinidad de películas como El último samurai, enemigo mío, etc...


----------



## CommiePig (11 Dic 2022)

mierda woke


----------



## Descolonización de España (11 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> El cine se basuriza porque lo hacen sus espectadores. Otra cosa terrible que ocurre es que, conforme el precio de las entradas se ha elevado, les ha dado por alargar el metraje, con lo buenas que eran las típicas películas de 75-85m a que la programación de las salas obligaba hace 60 o 70 años. Ni hay guionistas buenos porque la gente ya no tiene experiencia vital alguna que valga la pena contar, ni hay actores que sepan vocalizar.



El cine siempre fue una lavadora de cerebros, lo que pasa es que los objetivos de la propaganda de antes eran otros. Antes el cine buscaba principalmente la colonización cultural de occidente por parte del anglosionismo. De ahí películas como "Lo que el viento se llevó", que difunden la historia de EEUU (o directamente se inventan su historia) como si se tratase de héroes. O todas las películas de nazis que hay para victimizar a los judíos y ensalzar el papel de EEUU en la segunda guerra mundial.

En el cine de antes no hay un solo barco pirata inglés que no pudiera asaltar 20 galeones españoles en una buena tarde, cuando en el mundo real no pasó nunca nada parecido (más bien era todo lo contrario). El cine servía para afianzar el imperio anglosionista de EEUU sobre occidente y reemplazaba la cultura y la historia del resto de países por la cultura de EEUU y la historia-ficción inventada por sus películas.

Ahora el cine simplemente tiene otros objetivos (feminismo, inmigración, homosexualizar a la población, cambio climático, globalismo, etc.). Y por eso la propaganda es globalista y más vomitiva que antes, porque ya no pretende colonizar nuestras naciones, ahora pretende colonizar nuestra mente y nuestra forma de ser y de vivir.


----------



## ROBOTECH (11 Dic 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Los estudios parece que no quieren darse cuenta que la plandemia aceleró un proceso que ya se estaba dando: la gente ya no va al cine. Todas estas películas de superhéroes y ciencia ficción mastodonticas y caras no tienen futuro porque no hay manera de recuperar la inversión. Los grandes éxitos de taquilla, y grandes va entre comillas, de este año han sido pelis de terror modestas como smile o terrifier. Sinceramente, creo que si el cine sobrevive será gracias a esas pelis pequeñas y no a la mierda industrial de Disney Warner.



Estuve pensando recientemente sobre esto.
Han acostumbrado a la gente a series con buen guión y menor presupuesto, y ahora resulta que los coreanos o incluso españoles pueden hacer series competitivas.

A la larga es un fallo para la industria americana. Aunque, como controlan los medios de difusión (Netflix, HBO) hasta que no surjan alternativas seguirán teniendo mucho poder.

La táctica de meterlo barato y subir precios no les va a funcionar. Hay mucha competencia. La gente preferirá pagar menos por opciones de menor calidad. Y 10 o 15€ al mes por hogar es mucho menos de lo que sacaban por entradas de cine + venta de películas.


----------



## frangelico (11 Dic 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> El cine siempre fue una lavadora de cerebros, lo que pasa es que los objetivos de la propaganda de antes eran otros. Antes el cine buscaba principalmente la colonización cultural de occidente por parte del anglosionismo. De ahí películas como "Lo que el viento se llevó", que difunden la historia de EEUU (o directamente se inventan su historia) como si se tratase de héroes. O todas las películas de nazis que hay para victimizar a los judíos y ensalzar el papel de EEUU en la segunda guerra mundial.
> 
> En el cine de antes no hay un solo barco pirata inglés que no pudiera asaltar 20 galeones españoles en una buena tarde, cuando en el mundo real no pasó nunca nada parecido (más bien era todo lo contrario). El cine servía para afianzar el imperio anglosionista de EEUU sobre occidente y reemplazaba la cultura y la historia del resto de países por la cultura de EEUU y la historia-ficción inventada por sus películas.
> 
> Ahora el cine simplemente tiene otros objetivos (feminismo, inmigración, homosexualizar a la población, cambio climático, globalismo, etc.). Y por eso la propaganda es globalista y más vomitiva que antes, porque ya no pretende colonizar nuestras naciones, ahora pretende colonizar nuestra mente y nuestra forma de ser y de vivir.



Esto es cierto, la propaganda de antes era otra y también había mucho producto de mero entretenimiento que no era malo, ahora los objetivos han cambiado


----------



## socrates99 (11 Dic 2022)

Que me page Disney a mi si quiere programarme su agenda woke.


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Dic 2022)

Dune PUTA MIERDA Y FRACASO ECONÓMICO: 
Presupuesto: USD 165 000 000 y recaudó poco más de 400.000.000 , aquí hablan de Avatar 2 que costó sobre 350 y menos de 2000 sería un fracaso, haz cuentas. Deberían aprender de Dune antigua Y NO ALARGAR LA AGONÍA HACIENDO MÁS PARTES IGUAL DE ASQUEROSAS.
Decir que la del Hombre del norte es como un capítulo de Vikings es no haber visto las primeras temporadas de la serie.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## ferrys (11 Dic 2022)

La pasta es lo de menos. Mientras metan homosexualidad, feminsmo y cambio climático, la pasta les va a llover.


----------



## eltonelero (11 Dic 2022)

Viendo los trailers me paerece un pestiño de historia que es un refrito de la primera y a nivel visual básicamente es tener paisajes tropicales fantasiosos a go-go.

Lo divertido es ver en las promociones de la peli a los protagonistas que están claramente por la pasta, argumentando que la peli es "mu profundah" que si la ecología, que si la pacha mama, etc... todos llevando vida de estrella a todo tren consumiendo transporte, dinero y recursos equivalentes al de 100000 africanos.


----------



## ferrys (11 Dic 2022)

A Disney lo que hace falta es un Elon Musk que se la vuelva a meter y empiecen a hacer películas de verdad otra vez.


----------



## Lumpen (11 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Yo hace milenios que no voy al cine, pero no critico algo sin haberlo visto. No voy por sus elevados precios, pero me la suda su contenido y no critico desde un ordenador lo que no he visto como hacéis aquí.




Me la suda si eres pobre y critico lo que me sale de los cojones.

A llorar a Twitter, mariconazo.


----------



## Karma bueno (11 Dic 2022)

Pocos negrocs...


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Dic 2022)

No me trago una de Disney NI DE COÑA.


----------



## Deitano (11 Dic 2022)

Es la historia sobre cómo los anglosajones exterminaron a los indios de Norteamérica, pero toda la progresía la utiliza para reavivar la leyenda negra contra España, incluso sus creadores.

Además, estoy harto de indígenas llorones, que le jodan a la peli y a los indios.


----------



## Pollepolle (11 Dic 2022)

Cameron! Cuenta con mi dinero!! Jajaajja


----------



## lapetus (11 Dic 2022)

ferrys dijo:


> A Disney lo que hace falta es un Elon Musk que se la vuelva a meter y empiecen a hacer películas de verdad otra vez.



Es un medio de propaganda, tira con pólvora del rey.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (11 Dic 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> ¿Alienígenos con rastas? jajajajaja



JAJAJA Parece una porrera feminazi


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (11 Dic 2022)

ProfessorSnuggles dijo:


> A los que condenan TODO el cine actual ahí van ocho títulos recientes que no decepcionarán a ningún espectador exigente: Los perdonados, Belfast, El amor en su sitio, Licorice Pizza, El hombre del norte, Entre la vida y la muerte, Dune, El menú.



Dune 

No he visto peli más mala en mi vida. ¿Cuantos diálogos hay? 2 como mucho, el resto son imágenes y escenarios bonitos.


----------



## ROBOTECH (11 Dic 2022)

Una noticia de esta semana en el New York Times:

*Las películas de cine intelectuales destinadas a ganar premios Oscar están perdiendo audiencia*
El tipo de dramas elogiados por la crítica que a menudo dominan la temporada de premios están fracasando en la taquilla, sin poder justificar el dinero que se necesita para hacerlos.

Una tras otra, las películas para adultos no han logrado encontrar una audiencia lo suficientemente grande como para justificar su costo. " Armageddon Time " costó aproximadamente 30 millones de dólares para hacer y comercializar y recaudó 1,9 millones de dólares en la taquilla de América del Norte. " Tár " costó al menos 35 millones de dólares, incluida la comercialización; las ventas de boletos suman $ 5.3 millones. Universal gastó alrededor de 55 millones de dólares para hacer y comercializar " She Said ", que también recaudó 5,3 millones de dólares. " Devotion " costó más de $100 millones y ha generado $14 millones en ventas de boletos.

Incluso un encantador del rey de la taquilla, Steven Spielberg, ha tenido un comienzo monótono. " Los Fabelman, basada en la adolescencia de Spielberg, ha recaudado 5,7 millones de dólares en cuatro semanas de reproducción limitada. Su presupuesto fue de 40 millones de dólares, sin incluir el marketing. ¿Qué está pasando? El problema no es la calidad: las reseñas han sido excepcionales. se han sentido cómodos viendo estas películas en casa", dijo David A. Gross, un consultor de cine que publica un boletín informativo sobre los números de taquilla.

Se trata de algo más que dinero: Hollywood ve el cambio como una afrenta a su identidad. Los actores poderosos del cine se han aferrado durante mucho tiempo a la fantasía de que el mundo cultural gira en torno a ellos, como si fuera 1940. Pero esa ilusión es difícil de sostener cuando su única vara de medir, los cuerpos en los asientos, revela que las masas no se molestan en ven a ver las películas que más aprecian. Hollywood equipara esto con la irrelevancia cultural.









Highbrow Films Aimed at Winning Oscars Are Losing Audiences


The kind of critically praised dramas that often dominate the awards season are falling flat at the box office, failing to justify the money it takes to make them.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Rodal (11 Dic 2022)

ROBOTECH dijo:


> Una noticia de esta semana en el New York Times:
> 
> *Las películas de cine intelectuales destinadas a ganar premios Oscar están perdiendo audiencia*
> El tipo de dramas elogiados por la crítica que a menudo dominan la temporada de premios están fracasando en la taquilla, sin poder justificar el dinero que se necesita para hacerlos.
> ...



es que el mantra "elogiados por la critica" me parece poco creíble. Los críticos profesionales tienden siempre a sobrevalorar demasiado cualquier película, o al menos en no incidir en los fallos estrepitosos. Normalmente presto más atención a las criticas de los usuarios o al boca a boca.


----------



## ProfessorSnuggles (11 Dic 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Dune
> 
> No he visto peli más mala en mi vida. ¿Cuantos diálogos hay? 2 como mucho, el resto son imágenes y escenarios bonitos.



Menos diálogos aún (ninguno, de hecho) hay en "El espía" ( Russell Rouse , 1952), "El largo día acaba" (Terence Davies, 1992) o "The Artist" ( Michel Hazanavicius, 2011), por cierto, esta última ganadora de los Oscar a mejor película y mejor director en la edición correspondiente. 
Si lo que te va son los diálogos tal vez lo tuyo sea el teatro. O leer a Platón.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (11 Dic 2022)

ProfessorSnuggles dijo:


> Menos diálogos aún (ninguno, de hecho) hay en "El espía" ( Russell Rouse , 1952), "El largo día acaba" (Terence Davies, 1992) o "The Artist" ( Michel Hazanavicius, 2011), por cierto, esta última ganadora de los Oscar a mejor película y mejor director en la edición correspondiente.
> Si lo que te va son los diálogos tal vez lo tuyo sea el teatro. O leer a Platón.



Me vas a comparar una que dura 2:35 con otras que duran una hora menos.

Es que eso es lo malo, es muy larga para que no tenga diálogos


----------



## bibliotecario3 (11 Dic 2022)

avatar 2 en busca de mayores perdidas  como se le ocurriría a Disney dejar su futuro financiero en manos del tío que hundió el titanic un plan sin fisuras ni icebergs a la vista


----------



## Pajarotto (11 Dic 2022)

Espero que sea bien WOKE, tiene toda la pinta, y que se vayan a tomar por culo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (11 Dic 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Espero que sea bien WOKE, tiene toda la pinta, y que se vayan a tomar por culo.



Woke lo será tan seguro como que hay un sol en el cielo. Es Disney, nunca te decepcionarán en términos de wokismo extremo.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (11 Dic 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Matriarcado de pitufos alienigenas que viven en chozas de mimbre luchando contra malvados humanos a full de tecnologia y que quieren quedarse con sus recursos.Por supuesto ganan de nuevo.
> 
> De nuevo jew cameron reescribiendo la colonizacion de America y Africa.
> 
> ...



Mira que me gusta el cine, la tecnología y todas las frikadas, pero joder joder...


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (11 Dic 2022)

Mi testosterona maligna me impide ver esas cosas.


----------



## moritobelo (11 Dic 2022)

*Ire a verla*. Ya sabeis, me gusta disfrutar la vida y ser feliz, esas cosas que no os gustan...


----------



## petro6 (11 Dic 2022)

Con esto de la agenda 2030 tendrían que haberla llamado "Avaratar"....lo mismo la ostia sería menor.


----------



## trichetin (11 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> *Kate Winslet recicla un vestido de hace siete años para acudir al estreno de Avatar*



Hombres y mujeres somo iguales,
Pero el problema del mundo de la moda femenina es que dspués de siete años de actos públicos, una mujer repite vestido.


----------



## CoviChan (11 Dic 2022)

Pagar 10€ la entrada y otros 10€ y combi de palomitas y cocacola solo está al alcance que Políticos de Izquierdas. La gente normal no puede gastarse en una salida familiar de media mañana o media tarde 100€


----------



## trichetin (11 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> pfffffffffffffffffn un autentico coñazo de pelicula ( como todo lo que hace el pedante ese de Malick)
> 
> Le gusto el ojo de pez del Renacido y se tira toda la puta peli camara en mano , con primeros planos mareantes.



Ojo, que este hombre es profesor de filosofía vio que era un posible método educativo a sus alumnos y empezó a hacer películas como otros hacen 'libros de 'texto del tema o ensayos sobre sus tesis o manuales para sus clases.
Nunca lo ha ocultado. Creo que ha dado dos entrevistas en casi 50 años de 'carrera cinmatográfica'.
Que las productoras nos las vendan como producto de entretenimeinto o como arte es problema nuestro.

Y si, es bastante duro ver sus películas, aunque pueda tener cosas interesantes (gracias a él descubri la obertura de Lohengrin entre otras cosas).


----------



## lucky starr (11 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Y compro por un PASTON la pelicula sobre los CRISTIANOS en el III Reich de Terence Malick que fue un INMENSO fracaso.
> Esa la distribuyó FOX SEARCHLIGHT.
> que se estreno en CANNES y el *VATICANO*
> como dura 3 horas me da una hueva tremenda
> ...




¿Es buena?


----------



## todoayen (11 Dic 2022)

Ayer vi Chacal, la de Bruce Willis. No te digo na y te lo digo tó.


----------



## pamplinero (11 Dic 2022)

ProfessorSnuggles dijo:


> Menos diálogos aún (ninguno, de hecho) hay en "El espía" ( Russell Rouse , 1952), "El largo día acaba" (Terence Davies, 1992) o "The Artist" ( Michel Hazanavicius, 2011), por cierto, esta última ganadora de los Oscar a mejor película y mejor director en la edición correspondiente.
> Si lo que te va son los diálogos tal vez lo tuyo sea el teatro. O leer a Platón.




Las peliculas de Woody Allen, estan todo el rato rajando sin parar y la mayoria de las veces, son conversaciones intranscendentes para la trama.
A veces, una pelicula merece mas por sus silencios que por sus dialogos.


----------



## pamplinero (11 Dic 2022)

Yo vi en su dia en el cine en 3D la de Avatar y bueno, esta "bien", pero nada del otro mundo. Si que era algo "interesante" el verla en 3D y ver los efectos y los colorines fluorescentes, tenia su cosa. Pero creo que ya hoy en dia estas cosas ya no impresionan tanto.

Avatar es la pelicula mas sobrevalorada de la historia del cine.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (11 Dic 2022)

Espero No arriesgarme a descargarme el torrent y que sea un fiasco


----------



## Alf_ET (11 Dic 2022)

Ya la 1 fue un truño, quién va a pagar por ver esto


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

A ver, soy Tinieblas de Tamara, 
que se me ha muerto el macbook, la bateria,
no sé si el ordenador tambien
(no me extrañaria, ya que es el tercero que me cargo)
y NO ME SE LA CONTRASEÑA de la cuenta
tampoco del mail

Daros las gracias por participar en el hilo
(y otros)

Y abajo la Disney


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> *¿Es buena?*



No lo se. No me he atrevido a verla. 

Pero si tuvo buenas criticas, aunque eso NO es indicativo de nada
ya que los criticos ADORAN el cine leeeeeeento hasta la extenuacion de Malick
un señor que tiene la Palma de Oro de Cannes por El arbol de la vida
y el Oso de Oro de Berlin por La delgada linea roja
y ambas son a los Andrej *Tardos*-ki, rollos inmensos
y pretenciosidad maxima


----------



## t_chip (11 Dic 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> ha costado 350 millones de dolares y cualquier ingreso por debajo de 2000 millones será un fracaso?
> 
> pero qué cojones¿?



Serán ingresos en taquilla. De ahí tiene que ganar el cine, el estado, el distribuidor, el doblaje, el estudio.....

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Los gringos han dejado de ir al cine
las cifras de taquilla son pesimas, pobres y lo achaca la biblia del dinero
al MUNDIAL DE CATAR
a mi se me hace raro en un pais en el que el futbol es minoritario
o todo el mundo que va al cine es mexicano e hispano

o los ESTUDIOS NO HAN ESTRENADO NADA que lleve a la gente a taquilla
y guardan los estrenos potentes (como BABYLON con Pitt)
hasta que se acabe el mundial
veo mas viable esta segunda teoria

La penosas cifras de este fin de aqui
y el puto WAKANDA
sigue numero 1
*Lleva 409 M para la puta Disney*









Domestic 2022 Weekend 49







www.boxofficemojo.com


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

29 semanas en cartel
y sigue dando pasta

ah, y un forero se equivoco
INDIANA JONES no es de Disney
es de PARAMOUNT PICTURES



12-Top Gun: Maverick$445,032-1,223-$363$718,519,00029Paramount Pictures


----------



## todoayen (11 Dic 2022)

El cine actual está bien pa tenerlo de fondo en la tablet mientras haces la comida, friegas, planchas.....etc
Hace tiempo que no me siento en el sofá exclusivamente a ver una peli.
Creo que con la del joker de Joaquín Phoenix si que me senté.
La del filo del mañana de Tom Cruise también mola.


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Las peliculas de Woody Allen, estan todo el rato *rajando sin parar y la mayoria de las veces, son conversaciones intranscendentes* para la trama.



claro, por eso siempre se rumoreo que le iban a dar el *Nobel de Literatura.*.. pero la caza de brujas, su inocencia, el linchamineto, etc, se lo dieron a Bob Dylan que NI SE MOLESTO EN IR A ESTOCOLMO A RECOGERLO


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

ProfessorSnuggles dijo:


> "*The Artist*" ( Michel Hazanavicius, 2011)



WEINSTEIN COMPANY la compro en Cannes y fue otro de sus milagros con los Oscar
es buena, muy buena
y Weinstein fue un genio publicitando y vendiendo buen cine pseudo cine y basuras
ya con *MIRAMAX*, que OJO; fue, en pasado, de la *DISNEY*


----------



## Lego. (11 Dic 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> Pero una segunda parte ya sólo tiene sentido para recaudar más. La primera parte ya dejó la historia bien cerrada y no tiene ningún sentido hacer otra.




Para mi los efectos especiales y luego el CGI funcionaban como reclamo hace décadas, cuando era novedad y cada película traía un avance, era un paso más. La evolución que nos llevó desde los chromas de Superman 1, que hoy nos dan la risa pero entonces eran la repera, hasta Terminator2 o Desafío Total (por mencionar a Cameron), cada año te dejaban con la boca abierta.

Para mi esa carrera terminó en el 2000, con Matrix y sobre todo con El Señor de los Anillos. Películas en las que había CGI y VFX con credibilidad absoluta, en TODOS LOS PUTOS PLANOS de la película. Yo ya trabajaba precisamente en ese gremio, la animación 3D y mi sensación fue esa. de final del camino. O al menos de etapa. La idea de que "ya se puede hacer TODO, lo que sea, cualquier cosa que un guionista o director pidan. El límite lo marca el presupuesto, no el know how." 

Y desde entonces, al menos para mi, es mucho menos emocionante. De hecho ya no les hago ni caso, y nunca más he ido a ver una peli porque tenga buenos efectos. Cuando los hay y son muy buenos y bonitos los disfruto, pero han dejado de ser reclamo. Los doy por supuestos.

Y por eso Avatar 1 me aburrió. No la dejé a medias, pero que ni fú ni fa.


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> "Lo que el viento se llevó



Ese caso es distinto, es una novela prestigiosa escrita por una mujer que vendio (a dia de hoy millones) como churros tres o 4 años seguidos, y le dieron el Pulitzer y *tiene un fondo historico riguroso*, ella era del Sur.


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Akathistos dijo:


> Claro que *es una historia de hombres para hombres, no para mujeres* o adolescentes.



Los creyentes cristianos tenian *mujeres*, y hasta ellas las mandaban a los LARGER como fuesen opositoras antinazis. 
Hubo miles de curas y sacerdotes que se chuparon 13 años prisioneros, y luego en la Europa del Este lo mismo


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

ProfessorSnuggles dijo:


> Belfast



¿te gustó? Me parecio mala, un cuentame como pasó para extranjeros no del Ulster. 


Sr.Mojón dijo:


> metiendo cada plano de la Zendaya a cámara lenta



Eso siempre indica que el director se enamoró de la actriz


ProfessorSnuggles dijo:


> El amor en su sitio



No me aparece en filmaffinity, ¿cuál es?


ProfessorSnuggles dijo:


> Licorice Pizza



Esa si es buena


----------



## Descolonización de España (11 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Ese caso es distinto, es una novela prestigiosa escrita por una mujer que vendio (a dia de hoy millones) como churros tres o 4 años seguidos, y le dieron el Pulitzer y *tiene un fondo historico riguroso*, ella era del Sur.



En España tenemos hechos históricos heroicos desde hace 2000 años, más que en ningún otro país del mundo y más que en todas las películas de Hollywood juntas: Numancia, El Milagro de Empel, Blas de Lezo, Hernán Cortés, Pizarro, el Cid, Gonzalo Fernandez de Córdoba, Juan Sebastián Elcano, Vasco Nuñez de Balboa, Gonzalo Jiménez de Quesada, la Contraarmada Inglesa, el sitio de Breda, el sitio de Melilla, las Navas de Tolosa, Cagayan en Filipinas, la victoria contra el pirata Li Ma Hong en Manila, la Carrera del Glorioso, la Batalla de Gembloux, la Batalla de Bicoca, el Sitio de Pavía, batalla de Catalañazor, Lepanto, etc.

Podría seguir así todo el día recitando victorias heroicas en inferioridad numérica (victorias reales, no como las de los estadounidenses y los ingleses que la mitad están falseadas y la otra mitad exageradas) de españoles a lo largo de todo el planeta. Y casi no se hacen películas.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Dic 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> El gilipollas ese que dice que la testosterona es una toxina?? Ojalá sea un fracaso










Que dice James Cameron que la testosterona es una "toxina" que los hombres debemos eliminar de nuestro sistema.


¿Y la primera no lo tenía? Te lo pregunto pq has ido a verla 2 veces esa 1ª. Algo te debió de gustar. Yo la primera me la bajé del correspondiente servidor ruso, intentar ver, entender, y borrar. Es un espectáculo visual que en pantalla grande luce muy bien. No la volví a ver desde 2009 y el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Mas Pauer (11 Dic 2022)

Licorice picsa me gustó la primera vez que la vi.

Ver al hijo de Philip Seymour Hoffman, con la misma energía que su padre de joven y en una peli distinta como cuando PTA rodó Embriagado de Amor.


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> Y casi no se hacen películas.



porque hacer cine historico es *CARISIMO, *llevaria a la ruina a cualquier productor español (optimo para LAVAR DINERO como el de los muñecos) y mas si metes cientos de extras con vestuario de batallas...que es lo que tu quieres, batallas.
Podrian hacerlas en ANIMACION; como la de MAGALLANES hecha por vascos que no vio nadie en cines

el cine historico se le da bien a ingleses, que se estrena en todo el mundo, y a franceses, que también llegan a todos los paises
aunque la magnifica La reina Margot le quitaron metraje y no se restauro integro hasta hace bien poco.


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Mas Pauer dijo:


> Embriagado de Amor.



me parece la peor del director, espantosa


----------



## Joaquim (11 Dic 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> En torrent en 4k próximamente. Ni un duro al cine americano desde hace una decena de años.



Yo no la veo ni que me paguen.


----------



## Mas Pauer (11 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> me parece la peor del director, espantosa



A ver, la vi cuando la estrenaron y no he vuelto a repetir. De esas que no quieres repetir con el paso de los años porque sabes que va a salir mal.

Volví a ver Sydney y la siguiente, la porno. No fue lo mismo. Me hago viejuno y metamorfoseo cuan dijimon.

El Anderson dejó de gustarme con las superproducciones The Master y Posos de Ambisision.

Has visto Cena en América verdac?


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Yo no la veo ni que me paguen.



Yo ninguna de Cameron, NINGUNA con el puto Leonardo ya tuve suficiente
los terminator las vi en autobuses cuando ponian vhs alla por los 90s y a mi la ciencia ficcion me aburre a morir
y los efectos especiales me dan ALERGIA


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Mas Pauer dijo:


> Has visto *Cena en América* verdac?



¿Cual es esa? El hilo invisible si que es una masterpiece, al igual que "la del porno" que sigue siendo estupenda, parece hecha por Scorsese
Magnolia pierde mucho en revisiones y con la edad
Pozos de ambicion esta sobrevalorada
The master es muy buena-


----------



## Mas Pauer (11 Dic 2022)

Pero hubo una época en que me veía en el sine todas esas de la primera mitad del 2000, de Anderson, Solonz, las que dirigiía el hermano de Seymour con él de protagonista...


cafrestan4 dijo:


> ¿Cual es esa? El hilo invisible si que es una masterpiece, al igual que "la del porno" que sigue siendo estupenda, parece hecha por Scorsese
> Magnolia pierde mucho en revisiones y con la edad
> Pozos de ambicion esta sobrevalorada
> The master es muy buena-



Tendrás que conseguir como sea Cena en América... y verla!. Es mucho mejor que Red Rocket.


----------



## Descolonización de España (11 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> porque hacer cine historico es *CARISIMO, *llevaria a la ruina a cualquier productor español (optimo para LAVAR DINERO como el de los muñecos) y mas si metes cientos de extras con vestuario de batallas...que es lo que tu quieres, batallas.
> Podrian hacerlas en ANIMACION; como la de MAGALLANES hecha por vascos que no vio nadie en cines
> 
> el cine historico se le da bien a ingleses, que se estrena en todo el mundo, y a franceses, que también llegan a todos los paises
> aunque la magnifica La reina Margot le quitaron metraje y no se restauro integro hasta hace bien poco.



No es cierto. Si se hace cine histórico en España. Lo que pasa es que el cine histórico que se hace en España acerca de España es generalmente un cine manipulador, deformador, mentiroso y antiespañol. Por ejemplo, la película que se hizo de los últimos de Filipinas, que es una basura y no tiene nada que ver con la realidad. Además, se han hecho películas de la conquista de América en España. Pero el hecho es que las películas y series históricas hechas en España parecen hechas por Hollywood, es decir, hechas por nuestros enemigos. Y eso no es un problema de falta de presupuesto, es un problema de que desde hace 50 años en España el cine está controlado por lo progre y por EEUU. Nuestro cine es una sucursal de Hollywood.

La única película decente y realista que se ha hecho de la conquista de América es la de Mel Gibson, que cuenta como era aquello de verdad antes de la llegada de los españoles y del catolicismo. Curiosamente ha hecho más Mel Gibson desde Hollywoood con esa película por España que todos nuestros cineastas juntos.


----------



## kabeljau (11 Dic 2022)

Eso es cine bodrio. Ya no hacen películas como Tomstone, el Ok Corral.


----------



## algemeine (11 Dic 2022)

No la vere, si es progre no se consume.

Arruinense.


----------



## Mas Pauer (11 Dic 2022)

Ahora en Navidac hay que ver "Mejor solo que mal acompañado" con Jonh Candy.


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Mas Pauer dijo:


> Tendrás que conseguir como sea Cena en América... y verla!. Es mucho mejor que Red Rocket.











Cena en América (2020)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: En un pobre suburbio del oeste medio de los Estados Unidos, un punkarra llamado Simon (Kyle Gallner) se da a la fuga después de cometer un delito y de algún que otro problema con la policía. Un ...




www.filmaffinity.com





*Tampoco se cual es red rocket*









Red Rocket (2021)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Mikey Saber era una gran estrella del cine porno, pero su época dorada ya ha pasado y su carrera se encuentra en decadencia. Por ello decide abandonar Los Ángeles y regresar a su lugar de origen, una ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Mas Pauer dijo:


> Ahora en Navidac hay que ver "Mejor solo que mal acompañado" con Jonh Candy.



en navidad solo se puede verse HAPPINESS 1998 que es anti familia y anti todo
y *EYES WIDE SHUT*


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> la película que se hizo de los últimos de Filipinas, que es una basura y no tiene nada que ver con la realidad. Además, se han hecho películas de la conquista de América en España.



Tienes el cine de la *CIFESA *de los años 40 y 50 en glorioso blanco y negro, como LOCURA DE AMOR o la primera version de Los ultimos de Filipinas
pero ese cine hoy en dia es un fracaso en taquilla, o un bodrio, la de Aranda sobre Juana la loca era un truño
Hay una reciente una sobre conquistadores, *ORO *pero no la he visto, y que se estreno incluso en un cine o dos de EEUU


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Mas Pauer dijo:


> Mejor solo que mal acompañado



Esa si la vi










Mejor solo que mal acompañado (1987)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Neal Page (Steve Martin) es un ejecutivo de publicidad que quiere llegar a Chicago a tiempo para pasar el dia de Accion De Gracias con su familia. Pero su vida se convierte en una pesadilla cuando ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Tomstone, el Ok Corral.



No me gusta el western. quitando 4 o 5 excepciones
me gusta mas el spaghetti, sobre todo si es MARXISTA, esos spaghetticon mensaje rojo me encantan, y los que son sobre la rev.mexicana


----------



## Mas Pauer (11 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> en navidad solo se puede verse HAPPINESS 1998 que es anti familia y anti todo
> y *EYES WIDE SHUT*



Cuando tenía 14 pusieron un viernes en la2, su primera película: Miedo, ansiedad y depresión.


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Mas Pauer dijo:


> Miedo, ansiedad y depresión



No me sale, ¿*cual es?* Los titulos en HISPANOAMERICA son otros, güey


----------



## Mas Pauer (11 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> No me sale, ¿*cual es?* Los titulos en HISPANOAMERICA son otros, güey



La primera de Solondz... Fear, Anxiety and depression.


----------



## Survivor101 (11 Dic 2022)

Tercios dijo:


> La primera era entretenida. Con su buena propaganda ecolojetista e indigenista.
> 
> Seguramente en esta segunda haya un poco de película en la propaganda.



Honestamente lo único que me gustó de la primera fueron los efectos especiales y la acción. Esta la veré descargada de internet cuando la encuentre en buena calidad.


----------



## Elmachacante (11 Dic 2022)

Pocahontas con bichos azules


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Mas Pauer dijo:


> Fear, Anxiety and depression.



No la vi, pense que la primera fue *Bienvenido a la casa de las muñecas*, que vi como Happiness en el cine, pero veo que en efecto su opera prima es la que dices.


----------



## Descolonización de España (11 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Tienes el cine de la *CIFESA *de los años 40 y 50 en glorioso blanco y negro, como LOCURA DE AMOR o la primera version de Los ultimos de Filipinas
> pero ese cine hoy en dia es un fracaso en taquilla, o un bodrio, la de Aranda sobre Juana la loca era un truño
> Hay una reciente una sobre conquistadores, *ORO *pero no la he visto, y que se estreno incluso en un cine o dos de EEUU



El título ORO para referirse a una serie de españoles en América ya lo dice todo. Es pura leyenda negra para mostrar a los españoles como unos genocidas avaros y egoístas. Podrían haberla llamado EVANGELIZACIÓN o LA CIVILIZACIÓN DE AMÉRICA o HÉROES. Pero no, la llamaron ORO, y suerte que no la llamaron GENOSIDIO.

Hacer una serie sobre españoles conquistadores en América titulada ORO es lo mismo que hacer una serie sobre hombres blancos heterosexuales occidentales titulada MACHISMO, VIOLENCIA DE GÉNERO Y VIOLACIONES. Sería una serie ideologizada feminista contra los hombres ¿Me sigues?


----------



## RayoSombrio (11 Dic 2022)

Elmachacante dijo:


> Pocahontas con bichos azules



Siempre fue eso, pero la peli arrasaba por tener un cgi y un 3D de narices.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Dic 2022)

Aquí James Cameron diciendo que Terminator Genesys, la 5, es una "maravilla"....



Y aquí James Cameron diciendo que Terminator Dark Fate, la 6, la Feminator, es otra "maravilla"...



Como para fiarse del pájaro este y sus gustos de mierda!!


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> ¿Me sigues?



sipe, ademas el director es muy o socialista o directamente comunista y siempre tiene un proyecto de ciencia ficcion que nadie le produce...









Agustín Díaz Yanes - IMDb


Agustín Díaz Yanes. Writer: Alatriste. Born in Madrid, Spain, in 1950, his childhood was marked by the republicanism of his family opposed to dictator Francisco Franco, winner of the Spanish civil war. He spent his childhood in schools run by republican teachers where he received a liberal...




www.imdb.com





hay una de Herzog sobre *Lope de Aguirre *en aleman que es muy famosa con KLAUS KINSKI
y ELDORADO de Saura que es mala









Aguirre, la cólera de Dios (1972) - IMDb


Aguirre, la cólera de Dios: Directed by Werner Herzog. With Klaus Kinski, Helena Rojo, Del Negro, Ruy Guerra. In the 16th century, the ruthless and insane Don Lope de Aguirre leads a Spanish expedition in search of El Dorado.




www.imdb.com


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> 3D



y yo que quitando el video de Michael Jackson que le rodo Coppola en Eurodisney
no he visto nunca nada mas en 3D, sólo ese video en joder, y fue en 1992, no me acuerdo de nada

*¿pero la moda del 3D ya se pasó, no?*
me suena muy década pasada
Cuando fui a ver *UP *de Pixar, escogí el pase en 2D.
Pasaban ambas en el RU.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Dic 2022)

algemeine dijo:


> No la vere, si es progre no se consume.
> 
> Arruinense.


----------



## RayoSombrio (11 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> y yo que quitando el video de Michael Jackson que le rodo Coppola en Eurodisney
> no he visto nunca nada mas en 3D, sólo ese video en joder, y fue en 1992, no me acuerdo de nada
> 
> *¿pero la moda del 3D ya se pasó, no?*
> ...



Yo solo digo que tuve un televisor en 3D hasta que cascó y solo puse una o dos pelis que se veían como el culo con las gafas. Y ahora, creo que ya ni se venden con esa tecnología, el 4K sí ha triunfado.

En el cine no sé si siguen usando las 3D.


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Descolonización de España dijo:


> El título ORO para referirse a una serie de españoles en América ya lo dice todo



es el director de la pelicula que amais, ALATRISTE y ojo:


 _Oro_, una adaptación de un relato breve de *Arturo Pérez Reverte*


----------



## Joaquim (11 Dic 2022)

Survivor101 dijo:


> Honestamente lo único que me gustó de la primera fueron los efectos especiales y la acción.* Esta la veré descargada de internet cuando la encuentre en buena calidad.*



Valoras poco tu tiempo, y es lo mas valioso que tienes.


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> En el cine no sé si siguen usando las 3D.



A ver si alguien sabe y nos dice


----------



## Joaquim (11 Dic 2022)

Si te gusta comer carne, y no te gustan los dictadores, comer gusanos, y la Agenda 2030, no vayas a ver Avatar 2









James Cameron obligó a todo el equipo de Avatar a volverse veganos para no perder el espíritu de la cinta | Tomatazos


No cabe duda que uno de los cineastas más importantes es James Cameron, por la manera en la que se ha comprometido con el cine




www.tomatazos.com


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (11 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Aquí James Cameron diciendo que Terminator Genesys, la 5, es una "maravilla"....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Estoy convencido de que dijo todas estas cositas para que le permitiesen hacer sus películas de gatos azules.


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> James Cameron obligó a todo el equipo de Avatar a volverse veganos para no perder el espíritu de la cinta | Tomatazos  No cabe duda que uno de los



¿eso es LEGAL? ¿no es *COACCION*?


----------



## Joaquim (11 Dic 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Estoy convencido de que dijo todas estas cositas para que le permitiesen hacer sus películas de gatos azules.



Pues eso, un tío que deja que pisoteen en la mierda a su obra, a su "hijo", a su creación, Terminator, y encima lo aplauda, no tiene dignidad alguna y es despreciable como ser humano; vamos, como su coleguilla Schwarzenneger, tal para cual.






Sociedad: - Panfleto antiARNOLD SCHWARZENEGGER|Publicitó productos fraudulentos,eludió poder ser reclutado G.Vietnam (el súperpatriota), trampas en competición...


Ya me he hartado de las periódicas chorradas NWO de Arnie. Que si Arnie pro Greta majareta. Que si Arnie anti Trump. Que si Arnie pro LGTBBQIV+. Y ahora el recolmo, Arnie diciendo "la verdad" (jajajajajajajajajajaja) a los rusos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (11 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> ¿eso es LEGAL? ¿no es *COACCION*?



Fijo que el hijo de puta del James Cameron estaba a favor de la Vacunación Obligatoria y el Pasaporte Covid.


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> no tiene dignidad alguna y es despreciable como ser humano



los EGOS y el *dinero *que gana toda esa gente no son ni humanos ni dignos


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Vacunación Obligatoria y el Pasaporte Covid.



Casi seguro,

Fue pro HILARY
es DEMOCRATA... pero al ser canadiense ¿PUEDE VOTAR?
de la NASA
Vegano
AGNOSTICO
se ha casado 5 veces
NO es yanqui, como gano BUSH *no la quiso*
Vivio entre NEW ZEALAND y Malibu, ahora solo en KIWI-Iand

Pago 1M de rescate del padre d Guillermo del Toro, mira, *eso si le honra*

mas en su guiskipedia

es ODIOSO y GILIPOLLAS









James Cameron - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

un critico negro como el carbon dice: En general, me gustó más que la_ Avatar_ 2009, aunque solo sea porque *tiene menos héroes blancos que la original”.*


Los criticos son SUBNORMALES, les ha gustado, les ha encantado









'Avatar 2': Llegan las primeras críticas de la película de James Cameron


Tras la premiere en Londres, los críticos han comenzado a pronunciarse ya.




www.esquire.com


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Tiene un largo listado de proyectos que no rodó, incluyendo Spiderman, Parque Jurasico o Solaris o el planeta de los moronegros.









James Cameron's unrealized projects - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ProfessorSnuggles (11 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> El amor en su sitio
> 
> No me aparece en filmaffinity, ¿cuál es?



Rectifico, el título correcto es "El amor en su lugar". Mis disculpas, la he citado de memoria y la mente me ha jugado una mala pasada. El amor en su lugar (2021)


----------



## Joaquim (11 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Casi seguro,
> 
> Fue pro HILARY
> es DEMOCRATA... pero al ser canadiense ¿PUEDE VOTAR?
> ...



Paradójicamente, su mejor obra, Terminator 1 y 2, está plagada de referéncias bíblicas.

1.- El Juicio Final, así se llamó Terminator 2: El Juicio Final.

2.- El Salvador Mesiánico, John Connor, iniciales J. C., Jesucristo.

3.- La mujer elegida para ser madre de dicho Mesías, Sarah Connor.

4.- El Apocalypsis (Nuclear), con sus 4 jinetes representados por los 4 caballitos de un parque en llamas.... 













5.- El Ángel Guardián, Kyle Reese en la 1, el T-800 en la 2, y el Diablo/Heródes, el T-800 en la 1, el T-1000 en la 2.


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

ProfessorSnuggles dijo:


> Rectifico, el título correcto es "El amor en su lugar". Mis disculpas, la he citado de memoria y la mente me ha jugado una mala pasada. El amor en su lugar (2021)



uy, judios, gueto de Varsovia, en este nido de nazis antisemitas y que niegan el holocausto, te van a llenar de Gloria.
me la bajo ahora, en ingles mejor

Sobre *TEREZIN *esta ésta, tambien hay una obra 

que la tienes gratis aqui





__





Poslední motýl (Karel Kachyna, 1991) – Filmoteca Hawkmenblues







hawkmenblues.net


----------



## Joaquim (11 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Tiene un largo listado de proyectos que no rodó, incluyendo Spiderman, Parque Jurasico o Solaris o el planeta de los moronegros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y la segunda parte de Mentiras Arriesgadas, que por lo visto tenía una escena de acción flipante, en un avión secuestrado por terroristas árabes, que iba a estrellarse.... vamos, como la mayoría del cine de acción de Hollywood de los 90, incluyendo la primera Mentiras Arriesgadas; preparando a la borregada para el 11-S y las guerras de Iraq y Afganistán... Primado Negativo y Programación Predictiva lo llaman.


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> con sus 4 jinetes representados por los 4 caballitos de un parque en llamas



en la pelicula de Vincent Minnelli sobre la novela de Blasco Ibañez ya iban asi entre llamas


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> *Mentiras Arriesgadas*



es un *REMAKE de un filme FRANCES*
el tio este NO es original en nada, recordemos el guion del puto TITANIC
que bodrio 

Me temo que NO creo en los primados.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> en la pelicula de Vincent Minnelli sobre la novela de Blasco Ibañez ya iban asi entre llamas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, el significado simbólico, basado en iconografía religiosa, es claro y evidente.


----------



## Annunakis (11 Dic 2022)

La primera ya me pareció un bodrio que no fui capaz de ver entero, así que está ni gratis.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (11 Dic 2022)

Maxwell Maitland dijo:


> Antes, existía un circuito de cine independiente. Rodaban barato, rodaban deprisa, y cubrían costes enseguida. Estaban al margen de los grandes estudios, y reinvertían el dinero en nuevas películas. Me refiero a gente como Larry Cohen, Roger Corman o John Carpenter en sus primeros tiempos.
> 
> Ahora ya no existe nada de eso. Las grandes cadenas, rollo HBO, Netflix, etc, han ocupado el papel de los grandes estudios de antaño, que languidecen apegados a un modelo muerto, y todo lo que sale de las oficinas de guiones, tiene que seguir los vomitivos estandares NWO. Es asfixiante.



Con el cine ha pasado como con todo: se ha polarizado la producción. En los años 60 y 70 se hacían películas de western que valían tres pesetas y le cuatriplicaban el valor en recaudación. En un mismo pueblo del Oeste se filmaban 2 o 3 a la vez y tiraban de negocios locales (alquiler de ropa para los extras, caballos especialistas, etc). Hoy hay menos películas, son infinitamente más caras y casi todas están en las mismas manos. Igual que en mi pueblo: en los 60 habían 80 fábricas de madera pequeñas, ahora hay una sola grande con 80 trabajadores.


----------



## Joaquim (11 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> es un *REMAKE de un filme FRANCES*
> el tio este NO es original en nada, recordemos el guion del puto TITANIC
> que bodrio
> 
> Me temo que NO creo en los primados.



Si, llamado La Totale....





__





Cargando…






pics.filmaffinity.com





Y bueno, Meigas, de haberlas haylas, aunque no creas en ellas....






Hollywood vs. Rusia 2010-2022.


Hollywood vs. Rusia 2010-2022. Cada día está mas claro que Hollywood es un apéndice propagandístico mas del Partido Demócrata de EEUU, y sobretodo del Deep State que estos manejan, pero lo que querría remarcar, es que esta gente maneja muy bien la psicología de masas, y se dedica a hacer...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (11 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> un critico negro como el carbon dice: En general, me gustó más que la_ Avatar_ 2009, aunque solo sea porque *tiene menos héroes blancos que la original”.*
> 
> 
> Los criticos son SUBNORMALES, les ha gustado, les ha encantado
> ...



También les gustó el Timo Jegay y la Capitana Marivel, anda y que les den mucho por el culo a los resentidos de los "críticos", se venden a quien les unte!!


----------



## Rael (11 Dic 2022)

Avatar=Pelicula de indios con pitufos.

Me pregunto si habrá pitufas negras, lesbianas o trans.

Un humano nerd jackeando a una pitufa y usando su cuerpo para maldades tendria su gracia entre la minoria Incel.

A mi de niño me ponia la pitufa pelirroja esa que creo recordar era mala. xd









Sassette Smurfling


"You ugly rats!" Sassette was created by the Smurflings to serve as a sister for Smurfette. "Leaping Lizards!" Name: Sassette Gender: Female Race: Smurf Alignment: Evil, then later Good Occupation: sister for smurfette Status: Single then married to snappy smurf Like Smurfette, Sassette was evil...




smurfvillage.fandom.com


----------



## cafrestan4 (11 Dic 2022)

Rael dijo:


> A mi de niño me ponia la pitufa pelirroja esa que creo recordar era mala. xd



Pitufina era rubia-
ok, no recuerdo esa mala pelirroja


----------



## InKilinaTor (12 Dic 2022)

Solo se que alucine con avatar , estuve todo el tiempo en otro planeta, casi me la creo y por supuesto no pienso perderme la 2.

Ojalá no me decepcione.


----------



## Petronilo (12 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> 12-Top Gun: Maverick$445,032-1,223-$363$718,519,00029Paramount Pictures



Es que es buenísima.


----------



## cafrestan4 (12 Dic 2022)

Petronilo dijo:


> Es que es buenísima.



No la he visto, no es mi genero asi que me llame, y tom *CRASH *y su murazo no me gusta nada
salvo en Eyes wide shut que no me queda otra que aguantarlo


----------



## I. de A. (12 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo hasta que no me "desintoxique" no gasto un céntimo de mis heteropatriarcales euros en cosas del Sr. Cameron.
> 
> Ah, y además jamás voy a volver a un cine: Me prohibieron entrar en ellos hace un año por no estar kakunado.



Si estuvieras vacunado contra los topicazos, que tanto te gustan, te lo hubieras prohibido tú mismo.


"Cuando vinieron las películas habladas y perfeccionaron la imagen, el cine se hizo tan aburrido como mirar por la ventana" W. Burroughs (algo sensato tenía que decir este hombre).

Al cine le pasa lo mismo que decía Nabokov de la novela en la URSS.

Igual que la novela soviética, el cine es y ha sido siempre pura propaganda (cada vez más descarada, a su ritmo fabiano: una película tipo Almodóvar o de la actual Disney, en los años 50 hubiera sido imposible, los cuelgan de las farolas) que se tiene que ajustar a unos parámetros ideológicos. De modo que las películas inevitablemente resultan falsas, reiterativas, predecibles y, por tanto, aburridas hasta quedarse uno frito (con razón llaman a Hollywood "la fábrica de los sueños"). Ese encorsetamiento ideológico impide la más mínima calidad, como no sea la técnica, lo cual no las hace menos soporíferas.


----------



## cafrestan4 (12 Dic 2022)

I. de A. dijo:


> Almodóvar



la ultima ha sido el mayor fracaso de su carrera precisamente porque esta impregnada toda de IDEOLOGIA feminista, empoderamiento y víctimas de la GUERRA CIVIL. Ni en Francia la han querido ver muchos cuando fue su principal mercado. 

Dices que en los años 50 le hubiesen colgado de una farola, NO con *Mujeres al borde*... que es una comedia fina, inteligente, ágil, inspirada justo en ese cine sofisticado de los años 30 (screwball comedy) o de los mismos años 5o (las mujeres y el melodrama de Douglas Sirk).


----------



## TedKord (12 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> en navidad solo se puede verse HAPPINESS 1998 que es anti familia y anti todo
> y *EYES WIDE SHUT*



Aunque nadie lo recuerda Showgirls, una de las mejores películas de los 90, es también una peli navideña.


----------



## TedKord (12 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> y yo que quitando el video de Michael Jackson que le rodo Coppola en Eurodisney
> no he visto nunca nada mas en 3D, sólo ese video en joder, y fue en 1992, no me acuerdo de nada
> 
> *¿pero la moda del 3D ya se pasó, no?*
> ...



Hostias yo también vi la peli de Coppola y Michael Jackson en Eurodisney en 3D y recuerdo que dejó mi infantil mente totalmente flipada. Además aquel 3D sí era 3D bueno.
Luego cuando en la década pasada se pusieron de moda otra vez las 3D vi un par de pelis y me pareció que el efecto era una reputa mierda.


----------



## Dr.Muller (12 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> A veces incluso ellos producen milagros, sacan el cheque sin límites, y producen a Noah Baumbach (que me parece un genio) y la de Sorrentino napoletano que era bellísima y era puro Fellini ¿no la viste? Se llama *Fue la mano de Dios. *



Maravillosa la escena de la marquesa enseñándole a sorrentino a meterla y empujar…
sublime


----------



## Dr.Muller (12 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Antes podria adquirirla:
> 
> APPLE
> AMAZON
> ...



Te recuerdo que todos esos más Disney son del mismo o los mismos dueños
telecinco también


----------



## Dr.Muller (12 Dic 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Las peliculillas no se hacen para ganar dinero, palurdazos, y lo sabéis hasta vosotros.
> 
> Los dueños de Disney y cía fabrican el dinero. Y "criticar" sus mierdas es una forma muy efectiva de promocionarlas.
> 
> Sois payasos por elección propia, a sabiendas, contentos de serlo. Idos a cagar.



Ya ha opinado aristoteles


----------



## cafrestan4 (12 Dic 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> son del mismo o los mismos dueños
> *telecinco *también



No se quienes son los maximos accionistas, ni idea. Salvo Tele 5 que es el Berlusca
La familia Disney no tiene ni una accion del Imperio. 
APLEE es a empresa con más valor del mundo (yo me he cargado 3 macbook, a ver si me pueden salvar algo, o puede que sea sólo la bateria)


----------



## sebososabroso (12 Dic 2022)

Lo que ha costado no se puede recaudar en las salas, ya puede ser buena...


----------



## Survivor101 (12 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Valoras poco tu tiempo, y es lo mas valioso que tienes.



Tengo bastante tiempo libre y, vamos a ver, si puedo ver la peli sin pagar por ella sí me interesa.


----------



## Joaquim (12 Dic 2022)

Survivor101 dijo:


> Tengo bastante tiempo libre y, vamos a ver, si puedo ver la peli sin pagar por ella sí me interesa.







__





Cine Antiprogre para estas Navidades.


Cine Antiprogre para estas Navidades. Estas Navidades, el Régimen Progre que, por degrácia, nos gobierna, ya tiene su película oficial: Ya habeis visto el cartel con el que STAR WARS ESPAÑA promociona la última entrega de los JEDI? | Burbuja.info A la que, obviamente, promuevo el Boicot...




www.burbuja.info









__





Cargando…






www.burbuja.info









__





Cargando…






www.burbuja.info









__





Peli retrata a progres en cartelera.


Peli retrata a progres en cartelera. Si amigos, hay, finalmente, una peli antiprogre en cartelera; no tanto como nos gustaría, pero algo es algo. Aunque, por motivos "oscuros", pese a ser un exitazo en su país de orígen, Itália, aquí apenas ha tenido distribución. Se trata de la comédia...




www.burbuja.info









__





Películas excelentes que ensalzan valores positivos


Pues eso: PELÍCULAS EXCELENTES QUE ENSALZAN VALORES POSITIVOS Ejemplo típico Navideño: Que bello es vivir trailer - YouTube Hagan sus aportaciones, señores, hagan sus aportaciones!!




www.burbuja.info





De nada.


----------



## rikitiki (12 Dic 2022)

La primera era un truño de peli. Una historia muy básica, vista 1000 veces y perfectamente olvidable. Con la única novedad de tener un bonito y caro envoltorio. Solo molaba por el tema del 3D y los efectos especiales. Esto ultimo hacia de atracción de feria, te obligaba a verla en cine 100%. en TV era bastante cutre. Entonces la competencia era la piratería. Aunque fueras piratilla, con esta peli hacías la excepción y ibas al cine por el 3D.. con el torrent no es la misma experiencia.

Supongo que el tema irá en repetir la jugada y obligar a la gente a volver a los cines para montarte en la nueva atracción (aunque la historia sea un truño) y no a esperar a que la pongan en la plataforma. 

Aunque ya no se van a impresionar a la gente igual que con la primera. ya pueden mejorar mucho y que el boca a boca lo mejore sino el boca a boca la hundirá en picado


----------



## RayoSombrio (12 Dic 2022)

rikitiki dijo:


> La primera era un truño de peli. Una historia muy básica, vista 1000 veces y perfectamente olvidable. Con la única novedad de tener un bonito y caro envoltorio. Solo molaba por el tema del 3D y los efectos especiales. Esto ultimo hacia de atracción de feria, te obligaba a verla en cine 100%. en TV era bastante cutre. Entonces la competencia era la piratería. Aunque fueras piratilla, con esta peli hacías la excepción y ibas al cine por el 3D.. con el torrent no es la misma experiencia.
> 
> Supongo que el tema irá en repetir la jugada y obligar a la gente a volver a los cines para montarte en la nueva atracción (aunque la historia sea un truño) y no a esperar a que la pongan en la plataforma.
> 
> Aunque ya no se van a impresionar a la gente igual que con la primera. ya pueden mejorar mucho y que el boca a boca lo mejore sino el boca a boca la hundirá en picado



De ellos depende. Si van a irse otra vez por la deriva woke, se van a pegar una ostia de campeonato.


----------



## rikitiki (12 Dic 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> De ellos depende. Si van a irse otra vez por la deriva woke, se van a pegar una ostia de campeonato.



Eso hay que darlo por descontado y mas con la sinopsis de esta peli. El tema hoy en dia, es que si además de pagar por ello y quitarte dinero del bolsillo van a aprovechar para insultarte, sermonearte y echarte la culpa de todo lo malo de este mundo... ya que eso parece que es la última tendencia y lo que se lleva.

Por descontado que si no vamos a verla, también nos insultarán por ello. a si que ¿para que pagar?


----------



## cafrestan4 (12 Dic 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> De ellos depende. *Si van a irse otra vez por la deriva woke, se van a pegar una ostia de campeonato.*



La gente se traga cada basura----

ACABO DE VER* TRIANGLE OF SADNESS *
@Charo afgana

Y AL IGUAL QUE:

*LANGOSTA
PARASITOS*
Y *NUEVO ORDEN*

ME HA DEJADO K.O

*ES UN FILM INTELIGENTE PARA GENTE INTELIGENTE*
ME LO HE PASADO COMO PARBULO EN DIA DE REYES

GRACIAS SUECOS

Me ha gustado tanto que me voy a ver *Argentina 1985





*


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> La gente se traga cada basura----
> 
> ACABO DE VER* TRIANGLE OF SADNESS *
> @Charo afgana
> ...



En muchas críticas dicen que es una burla a los ricos,

yo creo que es todo lo contrario, es una burla al "socialismo", a la idea de ser iguales, a los roles, etc,

en toda la película hacen alusión de ello,

tanto en la relación de los influencers,
como en el barco,
o como en la isla,

siempre habrán clases y jerarquías.

No se cuál es tu punto de vista.


----------



## cafrestan4 (12 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> En muchas críticas dicen que es una burla a los ricos,
> 
> yo creo que es todo lo contrario, *es una burla al "socialismo", a la idea de ser iguales, a los roles, etc,*
> 
> ...



El mismo que tu,

por eso hablan bastante de MARX y del MARXISMO y de los chistes de REAGAN
*es super inteligente y SOMOS inteligentes*
los criticos no
y ademas, ellos son gilipollas

Tu ganas 1/3 de lo que gana una mujer.... 
ya ahi y el pedazo de carne que son lo hombres tambien nos da pistas 
de la supuesta la igualdad y
*ejjjjjque el feminismo*


es un filme BRUTAL


----------



## cafrestan4 (12 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> es una burla a los ricos,



el primer y segundo acto me daba VERGUENZA AJENA ver lo que hacen y dicen
ahi esta la inteligencia del director sueco
lastima que The Square no me gustase nada. 
*Fuerza mayor *si, era puro Haneke


----------



## PEPEYE (12 Dic 2022)

Me encanta ver su cotizacion en bolsa


----------



## RayoSombrio (12 Dic 2022)

rikitiki dijo:


> Eso hay que darlo por descontado y mas con la sinopsis de esta peli. El tema hoy en dia, es que si además de pagar por ello y quitarte dinero del bolsillo van a aprovechar para insultarte, sermonearte y echarte la culpa de todo lo malo de este mundo... ya que eso parece que es la última tendencia y lo que se lleva.
> 
> Por descontado que si no vamos a verla, también nos insultarán por ello. a si que ¿para que pagar?



El mensaje indigenista lo volverá a llevar de serie, pero esta vez temo que Disney haga lo típico de empoderar a unas para denigrar a otros.


----------



## -carrancas (12 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## RayoSombrio (13 Dic 2022)

En tres días ya habrá alguien que pueda ilustrarnos, verdad? No espero nada, pero quizás nos echemos unas risas.


----------



## cafrestan4 (13 Dic 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> En tres días ya habrá alguien que pueda ilustrarnos, verdad? No espero nada, pero quizás nos echemos unas risas.



JUSTO LA ACABAN DE NOMINAR A VARIOS* GLOBOS DE ORO*: PELICULA, DIRECTOR

Y* ZOE SALDAÑA* LLEVA un PREMIO DE LA CRITICA
ESA CHICA PODRIA GANAR EL OSCAR por avatar (creo)
pense que llevaba varios, pero no, solo ha ganado en los criticos de Washington DC


es mulata e HISPANA, si es portorriqueña y dominicana


----------



## cafrestan4 (13 Dic 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> El mensaje indigenista



La `pelicula colombiana *EL ABRAZO DE LA SERPIENTE* que acabo en los Oscar era propaganda anti española e indigenista y anti catolica @Bernaldo


----------



## RayoSombrio (13 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> JUSTO LA ACABAN DE NOMINAR A VARIOS* GLOBOS DE ORO*: PELICULA, DIRECTOR
> 
> Y* ZOE SALDAÑA* LLEVA un PREMIO DE LA CRITICA
> ESA CHICA PODRIA GANAR EL OSCAR por avatar (creo)
> ...



Pues eso no pinta nada bien. Muy pronto la nominan cuando aún no se ha estrenado para el público.


----------



## cafrestan4 (13 Dic 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Pues eso no pinta nada bien. Muy pronto la nominan cuando aún no se ha estrenado para el público.



*BABYLON *tampoco, siempre hacen *pases para la prensa* y estar en la carrera de los Oscar, siempre

Tengo hilo, como siempre, aunque nunca llego a los oscar
mato todas mis cuentas antes....






__





Carrera por los OSCAR


Una, luego en casa la he visto cuatro veces. ok, pensé que en cine habrias ido mas veces. ¿Nominarán a Tom CRASH y le daran el oscar por ella a modo carrera? El devolvio sus 3 o 4 globos de oro por rashistas, es decir, el sabe hacer la CAMPAÑA woke para ganar. ANA de ARMAS lleva 0 premio y 0...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Survivor101 (14 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya le he visto Qué Bello es vivir, bola de dragón y todas las de Clint Eastwood... No me voy a volver progre por ver una peli actual ni voy a contribuir a su causa si la veo sin pagar.


----------



## -carrancas (14 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## Segismunda (14 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Tiene una con *Fassbender y Ryan Gosling* que suenan juntos en mi mente a cine PORNO y ni me he molestado en bajarla.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1287944



Ojalá añadir a Bradley Cooper y Jake Gyllenhaal y que se diesen los cuatro por el culo. Uhmmm... GOSTOSO! Eu sou favorável.


----------



## misho (14 Dic 2022)

Luego de tantos años y los muñecos azules se ven igual .Ni por emule.


----------



## Invasor (14 Dic 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> De ellos depende. Si van a irse otra vez por la deriva woke, se van a pegar una ostia de campeonato.



Hay alguna situación en la cual esa película no pueda ir por la deriva woke?
La primera es una especie de Pocahontas espacial con amor interespecies, indigenismo, transhumanismo totalmente pervertido, etc etc.
Está será eso al cuadrado


----------



## Joaquim (14 Dic 2022)

Survivor101 dijo:


> Ya le he visto Qué Bello es vivir, bola de dragón y todas las de Clint Eastwood... No me voy a volver progre por ver una peli actual ni voy a contribuir a su causa si la veo sin pagar.



Haz con tu tiempo lo que te plazca, pero después no te quejes de que lo has desperdiciado tragándote un mitin progre disfrazado de película.


----------



## Joaquim (14 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> JUSTO LA ACABAN DE NOMINAR A VARIOS* GLOBOS DE ORO*: PELICULA, DIRECTOR
> 
> Y* ZOE SALDAÑA* LLEVA un PREMIO DE LA CRITICA
> ESA CHICA PODRIA GANAR EL OSCAR por avatar (creo)
> ...



A esta que le pasa, se ha vuelto blanca como Michael Jackson?

Aquí en la peli de mierda de la Britney Spears del 2002....







Aquí en Piratas del Caribe del 2003...







Aquí en la Nikita Negra, esto, digo, Colombiana, del 2011...








Joder, que derroida está hoy,


----------



## cafrestan4 (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## cafrestan4 (15 Dic 2022)

gratis









Los cinco matrimonios de James Cameron: mujeres fuertes de Hollywood y relaciones poco estables (hasta que llegó Suzy Amis)


James Cameron, que este viernes estrena la segunda parte de Avatar, lleva felizmente casado más de veinte años con la actriz Suzy Amis, pero antes tuvo otras cuatro esposas, casi siempre pertenecientes a la industria cinematográfica, con las que le costó encontrar el equilibrio sentimental.




www.revistavanityfair.es


----------



## cafrestan4 (15 Dic 2022)

'Avatar: el sentido del agua' es un espectáculo, la espera ha merecido la pena


El ansiado regreso a Pandora es grandilocuente, sincero y totalmente envolvente, cuando el espectador se lo cree.




www.revistavanityfair.es


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

*en un solo DIA en FRANCIA y Paris*
ha tenido este resultado (numero de gente, de entradas, no dineros)

230 000 en Francia
42 598 espectadores en Paris 
87 cines



en COREA del SUR

360 027 espectadores


----------



## RayoSombrio (15 Dic 2022)

Pillo sitio para ver las reacciones de los incautos que se gasten sus dineros en el cine.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Pillo sitio para ver las reacciones de los incautos que se gasten sus dineros en el cine.



Les encantará, ¿lo dudas?


----------



## RayoSombrio (15 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Les encantará, ¿lo dudas?



Alguno la defenderá, aunque sea tres veces mas woke que la primera.


----------



## LuisZarzal (15 Dic 2022)

Se desata balacera en cine durante estreno de Avatar 2 en Veracruz


Asistentes en el estreno de “Avatar: El Camino del Agua”, vivieron momentos de pánico por un hombre armado al interior del cine.




abcnoticias.mx





Buen estreno, con balacera incluída.


*Veracruz.- *Un hombre detonó su arma de fuego al interior de una sala del cine durante el estreno de “Avatar 2” en Veracruz.

Durante esta noche en el estreno nocturno de la esperada secuela, aficionados se disponían a disfrutar del filme de James Cameron en la sala nueve, cuando de pronto un hombre disparó en varias ocasiones.


Rápidamente se hizo un llamado a los servicios de emergencia y autoridades llegaron hasta la sucursal de Cinépolis ubicada en la plaza comercial Las Américas de Boca del Río.


El sujeto armado fue detenido en el sitio y por su comportamiento señalan que estaría bajo los efectos de alguna sustancia.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> A esta que le pasa, se ha vuelto blanca como Michael Jackson?



Cremas blanqueadoras, en teoria sólo las venden en Nigeria y estarían prohibidas, pero...
¿qué se hizo Jackson, láser?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Veracruz



No Go. Es un estado muy peligroso desde hace unos pocos años.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> por su comportamiento señalan que estaría bajo los efectos de alguna sustancia.



crystal + fentanilo, es una epidemia en Mexico
la coca es una basura alla (y aqui)


----------



## Camilo José Cela (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (15 Dic 2022)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> XXX



que asco


----------



## Kolbe (15 Dic 2022)

Ha caído la cotización un 4% hoy, pinta que los primeros datos de recaudación no deben ser los esperados


----------



## hotice (16 Dic 2022)

Deberían hacer como antaño, con los rombos:

Sin rombo, apta para todos los públicos.
Un rombo, algún atisbo de inclusivas pero sin pasarse.
Dos rombos: cualquier juliana de los últimos años con gays, lesbianas, travelos y empoderamientos


----------



## RayoSombrio (16 Dic 2022)

hotice dijo:


> Deberían hacer como antaño, con los rombos:
> 
> Sin rombo, apta para todos los públicos.
> Un rombo, algún atisbo de inclusivas pero sin pasarse.
> Dos rombos: cualquier juliana de los últimos años con gays, lesbianas, travelos y empoderamientos



El 99% con dos rombos


----------



## kasper98 (16 Dic 2022)

La ostia de disney va a ser piratas del caribe 6 sin jhony deep....ahi si va a ser el ostion padre

Enviado desde mi RMX2063 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RayoSombrio (16 Dic 2022)

kasper98 dijo:


> La ostia de disney va a ser piratas del caribe 6 sin jhony deep....ahi si va a ser el ostion padre
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX2063 mediante Tapatalk



No habían cancelado esa mierda?


----------



## PEPEYE (16 Dic 2022)

Soy muy poco de ir al cine dado que segun mi criterio como experiencia debe aportarme mucho mas que ver una pelicula en casa
La unica pelicula que he visto dos veces en mi vida en un cine ha sido AVATAR y no me arrepiento
He leido varias criticas y la conclusion que he sacado es que la primera parte de la pelicula debe ser una magnifica experiencia visual, asi que ire, seguramente en cuanto pase el fin de semana y en 3D


----------



## Decipher (16 Dic 2022)

hotice dijo:


> Deberían hacer como antaño, con los rombos:
> 
> Sin rombo, apta para todos los públicos.
> Un rombo, algún atisbo de inclusivas pero sin pasarse.
> Dos rombos: cualquier juliana de los últimos años con gays, lesbianas, travelos y empoderamientos



No van a hacer eso. El objetivo es adoctrinar a la gente.


----------



## jake (16 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> A veces incluso ellos producen milagros, sacan el cheque sin límites, y producen a Noah Baumbach (que me parece un genio) y la de Sorrentino napoletano que era bellísima y era puro Fellini ¿no la viste? Se llama *Fue la mano de Dios. *



Esa película es una maravilla del cine de autor europeo, hasta a mí me sorprendió ver el logo de Netflix en esa película.

Y también la última de González Iñarritu (Bardo) es otro de esos milagros de cine de autor pagados por Netflix


----------



## JoseII (16 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Y compro por un PASTON la pelicula sobre los CRISTIANOS en el III Reich de Terence Malick que fue un INMENSO fracaso.
> Esa la distribuyó FOX SEARCHLIGHT.
> que se estreno en CANNES y el *VATICANO*
> como dura 3 horas me da una hueva tremenda
> ...



Hay que limpiarse la boca para hablar de esa peli.
Fracaso por que es de un católico y no le dieron ni bombo en los medios ni salas para exhibirá.
Como no hubo lgtbi pues los medios callaron, eso sí la veneno hasta en la sopa


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Dic 2022)

jake dijo:


> Y también la última de González Iñarritu (Bardo) es otro de esos milagros de cine de autor pagados por Netflix



pero de esta sólo se diice que es su EGO interminable.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Dic 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> Hay que limpiarse la boca para hablar de esa peli.



por fin alguien que la vio.

Lo que me asusta es su duracion y que es de Malick, 
tras La delgada línea roja y El arbol de la vida, 
NO ME ATREVO a verla.


----------



## Leopoldo (16 Dic 2022)

Yo la he vi el miercoles. Auténtico peliculón. La vi en 3D. Buena trama, gráficos 110 %, no se hace para nada aburrida, un poco de woke mujeres peleando y tal, pero el rol del hombre está marcado. Se entiende que el deber del hombre es proteger a la familia. Luego evidentemente Avatar es una oda al primitivismo y de ahí se pueden sobreentender muchas derivaciones woke, pero nada grave. Me daba miedo como iba a hilar con la primera peli y está muy logrado. Final cerrado, pero abierto para las próximas pelis.


----------



## JoseII (16 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> por fin alguien que la vio.
> 
> Lo que me asusta es su duracion y que es de Malick,
> tras La delgada línea roja y El arbol de la vida,
> NO ME ATREVO a verla.



Trasmite belleza, amor, sencillez,...., todo lo que quieren destruir.

Te hace pequeño al ver lo ese hombre fue capaz de hacer, sin aspavientos, sólo con sus convicciones,...., con mucho que perder, una vida maravillosa, junto a su mujer y su familia.


La música también increíble



te pongo el trailer 



¡¡¡¡HAY QUE LUCHAR CONTRA LA MALDAD!!!!


PD: Tal vez me guste tanto por mi sesgo austriaco y por que conozco una familia como la del protagonista en Austria, pero aun así es increible


----------



## eltonelero (16 Dic 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> Hay que limpiarse la boca para hablar de esa peli.
> Fracaso por que es de un católico y no le dieron ni bombo en los medios ni salas para exhibirá.
> Como no hubo lgtbi pues los medios callaron, eso sí la veneno hasta en la sopa



si hubiera sido de un Rabino judío hubiera tenido, minimo, su ración de nominaciones a los oscars.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Dic 2022)

JoseII dijo:


> Te hace pequeño al ver lo ese hombre fue capaz de hacer, sin aspavientos, sólo con sus convicciones



Esas convicciones NO les interesa a ninguno que a alguien se les ocurra seguirlas.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> si hubiera sido de un Rabino judío hubiera tenido, minimo, su ración de nominaciones a los oscars.



Esa si la hubiera visto yo. ¿Pero de Malick? Ufh


----------



## eltonelero (16 Dic 2022)

Leopoldo dijo:


> Yo la he vi el miercoles. Auténtico peliculón. La vi en 3D. Buena trama, gráficos 110 %, no se hace para nada aburrida, un poco de woke mujeres peleando y tal, pero el rol del hombre está marcado. Se entiende que el deber del hombre es proteger a la familia. Luego evidentemente Avatar es una oda al primitivismo y de ahí se pueden sobreentender muchas derivaciones woke, pero nada grave. Me daba miedo como iba a hilar con la primera peli y está muy logrado. Final cerrado, pero abierto para las próximas pelis.



La peli es una hipocresia. Te traslada la oda al primitivismo y el malotismo humano a otro contexto pero luego la propia USA, hollywood y actores no quieren renunciar a la vida, ya no moderna, sino de lujos y llevar coche hasta para mear. Por eso exportan guerras a medio mundo. 

Luego si queda algún pasi con reductos de tradicionalismo, se lo intentan cargar..


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Dic 2022)

*La Ilíada y la Odisea están consideradas como el origen de todos los argumentos tanto de la literatura como del cine*

Argumento de la Ilíada :

Va del sitio de Troya por parte de las tropas griegas.

La historia gira en torno al rapto de Helena por parte de Paris, uno de los hijos del rey de Troya y va como emisario a Esparta donde reinaba Menelao pero aprovechando su ausencia rapta a su mujer. Luego el rey va a rescatarla a Troya con la ayuda de Ulises

La odisea narra las aventuras de Ulises quien tras combatir durante 10 años en la guerra de Troya, trata de volver a su casa en Ítaca, pero numerosos problemas y enfrentamientos con criaturas como sirenas e hidras le retrasan otros 10 años.

Durante ese tiempo su esposa Penélope tiene numerosos pretendientes ya que creen que Ulises ha muerto y cuando llega los mata. Los familiares de los asesinados claman venganza contra Ulises pero la intervención de la diosa Atenea les obliga a negociar por la paz de la ciudad en los años venideros.


A pesar de que Avatar es una película de indios y vaqueros pero de dibujos animados, es aburrida precisamente porque *va dirigida a públicos inmaduros cuyo único interés en una película es el de un gato persiguiendo una pelotita.*

Los dibujos animados consisten en eso : coyote persiguiendo a correcaminos. Las escenas violentas en los dibujos animados son cada 4 segundos. coge un papel y un boli y haz una raya por cada golpe o tensión absurda y sin sentido.

Los niños son atraídos por este tipo de escenas porque son pequeños monos locos saltando de rama en rama. Con la madurez las tramas tienen que tener más contenido intelectual, por ejemplo el Quijote por citar un clásico tan antiguo pero sin desmerecer otras obras anteriores como la Ilíada o la Odisea.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *La Ilíada y la Odisea están consideradas como el origen de todos los argumentos tanto de la literatura como del cine*



Hay un libro, AGOTADISIMO, en anagrama sobre ello, se llama LA SEMILLA INMORTAL, y si, todo esta inventado.

Star Wars, el mago de oz, flashdance o Billy Elliot, etc todos se basan en el MITO DEL HEROE









La semilla inmortal - Balló, Jordi,Pérez, Xavier - 978-84-339-0548-2 - Editorial Anagrama


¿Hasta qué punto son originales los argumentos cinematográficos? Un siglo después de los Lumière, el cine demuestra ser el...



www.anagrama-ed.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Hay un libro, AGOTADISIMO, en anagrama sobre ello, se llama LA SEMILLA INMORTAL, y si, todo esta inventado.
> 
> Star Wars, el mago de oz, flashdance o Billy Elliot, etc todos se basan en el MITO DEL HEROE
> 
> ...



los países antes llamados cristianos y ahora feministas, están en contra de los superhéroes. 


Qué es Superhombre:
La concepción del superhombre propuesta por Nietzsche se refiere al *hombre capaz de superarse a sí mismo y a su naturaleza*. Es decir, se trata de aquel ser humano que rompe con las tradiciones morales, impuestas por el cristianismo, a fin de alcanzar la libertad de su esencia. 



*El superhombre es el enemigo despiadado de la igualdad.* No existe tal cosa como dos hombres iguales. Siempre ha de haber uno que sea mejor y más merecedor del aplauso y la admiración que el otro. Estos, los fuertes y ganadores, deben por su condición ser más valorados y mejor tratados que los demás. Otra actuación sería totalmente injusta.

*Lo mismo ocurre con los colectivos: la masa, el grupo, la nación, la gente… no son nada para el filósofo alemán.* El Superhombre será un ser de puro egoísmo, pues lo contrario supondría reducir la grandeza potencial del ser humano para que este se adapte a los demás, en lugar de ser un guía para ellos y para sí mismo.

*Tolerancia, modestia, prudencia, paz… Todo creaciones nocivas fruto del cristianismo y su debilidad innata.* Falsas virtudes que ocultan las verdaderas que es capaz de alcanzar y establecer el _Übermensch._ Patéticos intentos de amansarlo y domarlo. Tácticas que han ideado los seres inferiores y los perdedores a lo largo de los siglos para frenar a su superior, tergiversando los valores, convirtiendo lo malo en bueno, lo inmoral en moral, y así establecer un código que los ponga a ellos al mando en lugar de a su legítimo dueño. Nietzsche tomaría como misión personal ser el ángel destructor de ese infecto código moral… y Zaratustra fue su espada.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (16 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> los países antes llamados cristianos y ahora feministas, están en contra de los superhéroes.



el de *Nietzsche* desde luego.

Pero luego los cineastas votan *2001* como mejor pelicula de la Historia del Cine, que es... como no, sobre el nacimiento del SUPERHEROE de Nietzsche, por si hay foreros que aun no han comprendido esa pelicula.


----------



## Hipérbole (16 Dic 2022)

Me quedé en "La Bella y la Bestia" (la primera parte, obviamente). Me pareció buena película, y bastante reveladora, tenía como 6 años cuando la vi en el cine. Después poco más, "El Rey León"...

El cine hoy (hace tiempo ya) que no saca cosas muy decentes (prácticamente nada) y en los últimos años Disney da hasta vergüenza.


----------



## maxkuiper (16 Dic 2022)

Ni un duro a esa gentuza. Nos van a meter el pasaporte de Co2.


----------



## Sr Julian (16 Dic 2022)

La he visto pirata y me ha parecido una grandísima mierda. La primera de avatar era propaganda indigenista y esta segunda parte es propaganda animalista pero aburrida.
Primera parte de la peli, la familia que se muda a un nuevo vecindario.
Segunda parte, salvar a la ballena willy.
Tercera parte pura acción, lucha en un barco que se hunde, como titanic.
La escena que más me ha impactado, ha sido la que una niña navi, ejecuta a un cazador que ya estaba vencido e intentaba salir de un submarino. Propaganda animalista en plan, todos los que no son veganos merecen morir.


----------



## SexyVIcky (17 Dic 2022)

Joder,estáis que no cagais con el Avatar 2,y yo no he visto ni la primera y no pierdo el sueño.Por otras cosas si.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> animalista



ah mira, eso si me gusta pero NI AUNQUE ME PAGUEN veo yo algo de Cameron


----------



## Destro (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> *‘Avatar 2’ necesita un milagro en taquilla para no arruinar a Disney. Para James Cameron, sería la tercera vez que lo consigue*
> 
> James Cameron es el único en Hollywood que puede presumir de que el rayo golpea dos veces en el mismo sitio: la taquilla, con 'Avatar' y 'Titanic'. Pero incluso él sabe que ‘Avatar 2’ es “el peor modelo de negocio de la historia del cine”.
> 
> ...



No sean inocentes: si sale tan mal que fuera a la ruina, sería rescatada y mantenida por desde arriba y sólo crearía contenido progre y woke de forma exclusiva sin remisión, no sólo mayoritaria y con opción de disminuir.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> todos los que no son veganos merecen morir.



el obligo al equipo a ser VEGANO.... cosa que creo es coaccion e ilegal.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> sería rescatada y mantenida por desde arriba



con sleepy BIDEN y los suyos es algo obvio.
It's too big and important to fail /fall ...


----------



## SexyVIcky (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ah mira, eso si me gusta pero NI AUNQUE ME PAGUEN veo yo algo de Cameron



Animalista por que?
Yo soy defensora de los animales y odio la crueldad contra ellos.
Entonces que alguien me explique esta mierda peli,plis.
Gracias


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

SexyVIcky dijo:


> Yo soy defensora de los animales y odio la crueldad contra ellos.
> Entonces que alguien me explique esta mierda peli,plis.



eso, we want to know.

los que la habeis visto, *MANIFESTAOS*

@octopodiforme ¿que es animalista en ella? 
@REDDY animalista


----------



## Triptolemo (17 Dic 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Salen colectivos LGTBY+????



No pero se follan a un arbol...


----------



## Sr Julian (17 Dic 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Salen colectivos LGTBY+????



La verdad es que no sale un solo negro entre los malvados humanos. Mujeras si.


----------



## Sr Julian (17 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> No pero se follan a un arbol...



Eso en la primera parte, en la segunda son más de folla peces.
Propaganda progre para Green-pis.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> La verdad es que no sale un solo negro entre los malvados humanos. Mujeras si.



pero salen negros que son los buenos, ¿no?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> No pero se follan a un arbol...



NO me extrañaria nada, era una parafilia en KIKI EL AMOR SE HACE el bodrio aquel de Paco Leon para mediaset cinema que me atrevi a ver.


----------



## RayoSombrio (17 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> La verdad es que no sale un solo negro entre los malvados humanos. Mujeras si.



Lo de los negros...bueno, lo previsible. Lo de las mujeres me sorprende.


----------



## Sr Julian (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> pero salen negros que son los buenos, ¿no?



Si eres capaz de ver negros en el planeta de los simios, seras capaz de ver negros azules en avatar.


----------



## Sr Julian (17 Dic 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Lo de los negros...bueno, lo previsible. Lo de las mujeres me sorprende.



Salen dos que son militares mu malas. Pero ya dejan claro que son de las que seguramente votan a trump.


----------



## RayoSombrio (17 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Salen dos que son militares mu malas. Pero ya dejan claro que son de las que seguramente votan a trump.



Ni lo dudo. Han de recalcar que una mujera solo puede ser mala si es conservadora.


----------



## Triptolemo (17 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Si eres capaz de ver negros en el planeta de los simios, seras capaz de ver negros azules en avatar.



En el planeta de los simios hay negros, moros y asiaticos...

De que raza son los listos orangutanes???

Los gorilas son negros y son agresivos, obedientes y de pocas luces... 

Los chimpancés son moros, indios o mestizos... 

El orangután???


----------



## Sr Julian (17 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> En el planeta de los simios hay negros, moros y asiaticos...
> 
> De que raza son los listos orangutanes???



Si sale uno con barretina o un lazo amarillo seguro que es un mono catalán.


----------



## Triptolemo (17 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Si sale uno con barretina o un lazo amarillo seguro que es un mono catalán.




Siempre me inquieto en esa Trinidad de simios antropomórficos que claramente son reflejo de razas el traje naranja con letras extrañas de los orangutanes... 
Y esa barba sin bigote...


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> En el planeta de los simios hay negros, moros y asiaticos...
> 
> De que raza son los listos orangutanes???
> 
> ...



¡¡¡ UN RUBIO!!!, cosa que ni los chinos tienen.


----------



## Javier.Finance (17 Dic 2022)

Acabo de ir a verla
Ha sido peliculón
Nada de progres, colores, ni géneros.


----------



## Triptolemo (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¡¡¡ UN RUBIO!!!, cosa que ni los chinos tienen.



Es la estética, la ropa, la apariencia de budistas o del típico viejo filósofo asiatico...

Es Rubió porque los orangutanes son pelirrojos...

¿Tiene pinta de Europeo?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Es Rubió porque los orangutanes son pelirrojos...



Cierto.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Acabo de ir a verla



¡TRAIDOR!


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Como eres cristiano a lo mejor DEBERIAS VERLA y te gusta.
> Tambien se la deberia poner a mi madre... 3 h
> como El cardenal de John Huston pero sin Romy Schnneider.



No es cristiano, es protestonto


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> y las bolleras en el sXVIII



¿Te refieres a ‘Retrato de una mujer en llamas’?


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (17 Dic 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Que Ryan Gosling haya triunfado es el claro ejemplo de la charificación social. Un actor inexpresivo que intenta poner caritas. Recuerdo Drive y el tostón de película que fue. Llegaron a venderla como continuación a las películas de coches de Steve Macqueen y solo por un par de persecuciones decentes, eso sí la banda sonora es la leche.



Muy de acuerdo con lo de Ryan Gosling y con lo del coñazo de Drive. El Gosling ni siquiera está bueno.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (17 Dic 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Tiene más testosterona (o al menos así lo parece por sus películas) su ex, Kathryn Bigelow. Qué buena estaba y qué 1,80 de mujer...
> Mención especial para su 'Días extraños', que sin ser nada del otro jueves, es una película que me encanta.



Near dark también está bastante bien


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (17 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> en navidad solo se puede verse HAPPINESS 1998 que es anti familia y anti todo
> y *EYES WIDE SHUT*



A mí en Navidad me gusta ver Plácido de Berlanga y El día de la bestia.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a ‘Retrato de una mujer en llamas’?



Si, que pelicula tan hermosa. 
La tienes en criterion collection.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Drive



al ignore


Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> ni siquiera está bueno.



Es mi marido ideal


Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Plácido de Berlanga y El día de la bestia.



La de Berlanga lo entiendo pero el cine de la Iglesia nunca me ha gustado


Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> protestonto



uy, no voy a comentar, ná de ná.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Near dark



No he visto ni niguna pelicula de esa mujer porque no me atrae ninguna. Con ese CV que acabo de ver en filmaffinity, ella es más macho que su ex marido.


----------



## Gothaus (17 Dic 2022)

La primera era Bailando con Lobos se encuentra con Pocahontas, que se encuentra con la Princesa Mononoke, que se encuentra con Aliens, que se encuentra con Un Hombre Llamado Caballo, que se encuentra con Dune y que se encuentran todos con cien mil obras menores, como Timespirits.

Es decir, un refrito bien hecho cinematográficamente, pero pegado con cola. Un puto collage sin sentido. Así que me pregunto qué coño habrá plagiado para la segunda, si ya no le queda nada más para plagiar.


----------



## moritobelo (17 Dic 2022)

No hay entradas en semanas. He intentado pillar entradas para el isense y por Madrid esta todo vendido. Esta todo pillado. Solo he encontrado hoy en sesion matinal...

Van a recaudar la de dios.


Os toca seguir mamando


----------



## moritobelo (17 Dic 2022)

CoviChan dijo:


> Pagar 10€ la entrada y otros 10€ y combi de palomitas y cocacola solo está al alcance que Políticos de Izquierdas. La gente normal no puede gastarse en una salida familiar de media mañana o media tarde 100€



Esta todo lleno de ricos. No debe haber pobres en España porque el cine donde estoy esta petado de cocscolas y palomitas. Y no precisamente barato...


----------



## Alfa555 (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Es mi marido ideal



Estas a un paso del lesbianismo. Es un tío bastante femenino .


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Estas a un paso del lesbianismo. Es un tío bastante femenino .



ja ja ja- A mi me gusta mucho


----------



## Ancient Warrior (17 Dic 2022)

Yo no pienso pagar un céntimo....si eso la veo pirata


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

MERCEDES; mercedes ha sacado un spot con PANDORA
y el mundo azul

que negritud de estreno
no he visto ni una pelicula de nadie
excepto de *Sigourney*






Zoe Saldana de Schiaparelli Alta Costura.


¿Heidi cocaina?





Heidi Klum de Lever Couture






AXELLE/BAUER-GRIFFIN












AXELLE/BAUER-GRIFFIN

*Henry Cavill de Huntsman*


----------



## Rextor88 (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> AXELLE/BAUER-GRIFFIN
> 
> *Henry Cavill de Huntsman*



Henry Cavill se ha aficionado a las pelucas 24/7

Porque su pelo real es una puta mierda







Y en época del primer superman fuera de producción ya lo llevaba bien jodido.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Henry Cavill se ha aficionado a las pelucas 24/7



o se ha hecho un INJERTO, que tambien se cae
tienen que tomar *pastillas *para evitarlo,
y la libido y el rabo au revoir


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Porque su pelo real es una puta mierda



Hay ingleses muy calvorotas si.
Yo superman la original del 78 o 79 y sus secuelas si

De todo, todo, todo lo nuevo
solo he visto la trilogia de BATMAN de Nolan que me parecen
las mejores, le dan mil patadas a Burton y las que siguieron 
etc, pero las de ahora de Batman
NADA, no quiero verlas


----------



## Alfa555 (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ja ja ja- A mi me gusta mucho



Para gustos colores ... De todas formas estás cosas del atractivo físico por foto son muy imprecisas .. igual después lo/la conoces y resulta que es bastante monger.


----------



## Sr Julian (17 Dic 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Acabo de ir a verla
> Ha sido peliculón
> Nada de progres, colores, ni géneros.



Mentira, es ecologista, animalista. La peli trata más que de pandora, de salvar a las ballenas. Un truño propaganda de Green-pis que dura tres horas.


----------



## Sr Julian (17 Dic 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> La primera era Bailando con Lobos se encuentra con Pocahontas, que se encuentra con la Princesa Mononoke, que se encuentra con Aliens, que se encuentra con Un Hombre Llamado Caballo, que se encuentra con Dune y que se encuentran todos con cien mil obras menores, como Timespirits.
> 
> Es decir, un refrito bien hecho cinematográficamente, pero pegado con cola. Un puto collage sin sentido. Así que me pregunto qué coño habrá plagiado para la segunda, si ya no le queda nada más para plagiar.



La segunda es una peli de una familia que se cambia de ciudad y salvar a las ballenas al estilo Greenpis, un truñon. 
La primera tiene un pase, porque copia a Mononoke, los marines de Aliens 2, Dune. Pero la segunda es una película familiar de esas que ponen en Antena 3 por la tarde, alguna película estilo salvar a Willy o gorilas en la niebla, no las he visto, y al final parece titanic.


----------



## Sr Julian (17 Dic 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> No hay entradas en semanas. He intentado pillar entradas para el isense y por Madrid esta todo vendido. Esta todo pillado. Solo he encontrado hoy en sesion matinal...
> 
> Van a recaudar la de dios.
> 
> ...



Me parece a mi que la tercera semana no la ve ni el tato.


----------



## todoayen (17 Dic 2022)

La primera es Pocahontas, no me jodas. Aún así me gusta. Deberían haber hecho una serie en vez de estropear la saga. Al menos el fracaso hubiera pasado desapercibido.


----------



## Sr Julian (17 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Yo no pienso pagar un céntimo....si eso la veo pirata



Aquí la he visto yo. Menudo truño de película. 
Watch32 | Watch Avatar: The Way of Water (2022) Online Free on watch32.ru


----------



## REDDY (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> eso, we want to know.
> 
> los que la habeis visto, *MANIFESTAOS*
> 
> ...



No he visto la película así que no puedo opinar.

Pero detesto todo lo que sea maltrato animal, a la naturaleza o a las buenas personas que no lo merezcan.
Quien maltrata a un animal es un psicópata enfermo y lo mismo puede hacerle a otras personas.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## Gothaus (17 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> La segunda es una peli de una familia que se cambia de ciudad y salvar a las ballenas al estilo Greenpis, un truñon.
> La primera tiene un pase, porque copia a Mononoke, los marines de Aliens 2, Dune. Pero la segunda es una película familiar de esas que ponen en Antena 3 por la tarde, alguna película estilo salvar a Willy o gorilas en la niebla, no las he visto, y al final parece titanic.



Suena a coñazo épico.


----------



## Sr Julian (17 Dic 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Suena a coñazo épico.



Me la he visto pirata, y a las dos horas paré para descansar. Ni de coña vuelvo a pasar por lo mismo, se me han quitado las ganas de verla en el cine en 3D o ver la 3a parte. No vuelvo a pasar por semajante tortura.


----------



## moritobelo (17 Dic 2022)

Comeme la polla. En los cines de Majadahonda, en El Carralero, en sala isense. Casi como ver el cine en tu casa pero en butacas reclinables, 3d , sonido atmos y tu madre de rodillas chupandomela. 

Si eres un muerto de hambre ,no llegas ni a mitad de mes y vives en El Bronx, no es mi culpa. Jodete y a mamarla.

La peli? 7/10. Esta entretenida y los efectos son la leche. El 3d pasable.
Peli familiar, como la primera. Si quieres un gran guion te ves una de Kiarostami y luego te pegas un tiro


----------



## Decipher (17 Dic 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> La primera era Bailando con Lobos se encuentra con Pocahontas, que se encuentra con la Princesa Mononoke, que se encuentra con Aliens, que se encuentra con Un Hombre Llamado Caballo, que se encuentra con Dune y que se encuentran todos con cien mil obras menores, como Timespirits.
> 
> Es decir, un refrito bien hecho cinematográficamente, pero pegado con cola. Un puto collage sin sentido. Así que me pregunto qué coño habrá plagiado para la segunda, si ya no le queda nada más para plagiar.



Excepto lo de bien hecho.


----------



## Decipher (17 Dic 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Que Ryan Gosling haya triunfado es el claro ejemplo de la charificación social. Un actor inexpresivo que intenta poner caritas. Recuerdo Drive y el tostón de película que fue. Llegaron a venderla como continuación a las películas de coches de Steve Macqueen y solo por un par de persecuciones decentes, eso sí la banda sonora es la leche.



Tiene unos muy buenos primeros cinco minutos. Luego va cuesta abajo.


----------



## FOYETE (17 Dic 2022)

Si alguién la ha veído que diga lo que tiene de woke. Parfabar


----------



## Decipher (17 Dic 2022)

FOYETE dijo:


> Si alguién la ha veído que diga lo que tiene de woke. Parfabar



Las imagenes que aparecen. El sonido también. Y los textos que aparecen en pantalla.


----------



## eltonelero (17 Dic 2022)

Me la estoy viendo como una peli de esta categoría merece...
screener baratero, y dándole al forward de vez en cuando


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> No vuelvo a pasar por semajante *tortura*.



¿ES QUE NADIE RECUERDA EL PUTO TITANIC?

TITANIC de los mayores BODRIOS del septimo arte
¿Arte? BASURA


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> *Y los textos que aparecen en pantalla.*



¿para lavarte el sherebro mejor? NO MAMES, güey
¿textos? ¿de la ONU 2030?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Tiene unos muy buenos primeros cinco minutos



RESUMEN de ellos, plis.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Kiarostami y luego te pegas un tiro



pues si, EL SI SE SUICIDIO al parecer, no esta muy claro su final, tenia cancer, varias operaciones...en Paris.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Comeme la polla. En los cines de Majadahonda, en El Carralero, en sala isense. Casi como ver el cine en tu casa pero en butacas reclinables, 3d , sonido atmos y tu madre de rodillas chupandomela.
> 
> Si eres un muerto de hambre ,no llegas ni a mitad de mes y vives en El Bronx, no es mi culpa. Jodete y a mamarla.
> 
> ...



ESTE HILO NO ES PARA LOS QUE VEIS LA PELICULA Y ENCIMA OS GUSTA
para eso teneis OTROS hilos

repite conmigo: Majadahonda NO ES LA PUERTA DE HIERRO


----------



## Decipher (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> RESUMEN de ellos, plis.



La estética de la película es buena y promete, sale Gosling preparandose metódicamenente para ejercer de conductor en un atraco, luego la persecución. Despues de eso todo se queda en promesa. Pero, eh, buena estética.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> truño



GRASHIAS, esa es otra palabra para resumir al DIRECTOR, 
Su obra esta por debajo del truño


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> La estética de la película es buena y promete, sale Gosling preparandose metódicamenente para ejercer de conductor en un atraco, luego la persecución. Despues de eso todo se queda en promesa. Pero, eh, buena estética.



PENSE QUE HABLABAS de *avatar
DRIVE *ME LA SE DE MEMORIA;
la adoro
y la musica, las 3 canciones, con mucho MDMA del caro
y popper te lleva alla donde acaba el arco iris
alla arriba, creeme, directo al septimo cielo
he estado muchas veces

(pero ya no me funciona)


----------



## Rilakkuma (17 Dic 2022)

Avatar 4 entrenada en 2028 y hecha con tecnología de 2022. 
Una peli que solo triunfó por sus efectos cuando salió la primera. Suena a la peor idea posible.


----------



## Decipher (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> PENSE QUE HABLABAS de *avatar
> DRIVE *ME LA SE DE MEMORIA;
> la adoro
> y la musica, las 3 canciones, con mucho MDMA del caro
> ...



Avatar es un truño de principio al final, solo se salvan las escenas iniciales de Pandora e ya.


----------



## Javier.Finance (17 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Mentira, es ecologista, animalista. La peli trata más que de pandora, de salvar a las ballenas. Un truño propaganda de Green-pis que dura tres horas.



La 1 también iba de eso xD salvar el ecosistema


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> ecosistema



ya en los 80s hubo 1 pelicula, 1 contada, de* SALVEMOS el AMAZONAS*
por culpa de verla yo de pequeño, en tve1 tengo PANICO a las selvas y a los indios
tiraflechas roba niños blancos
me causo TRAUMA






The Emerald Forest - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













La selva esmeralda (1985)


Género: Aventuras | Sinopsis: El hijo de un ingeniero americano que está construyendo una presa en la selva amazónica, desaparece en la jungla sin dejar rastro. Su padre, convencido de que ha sido raptado por una tribu indígena, ...




www.filmaffinity.com





y luego hicieron ésta otra, que no he visto









Los últimos días del edén (1992)


Género: Aventuras | Sinopsis: En lo más profundo de la selva tropical del Amazonas, el veterano investigador Robert Campbell (Sean Connery) vive y trabaja tratando de encontar un remedio contra el cáncer. Después de pedir ayuda a ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## eltonelero (17 Dic 2022)

Me la acabo de ver y joder... es curioso que todas las criticas digan la misma borregada:

"el guióh es mushoh mah profundoh y la jistoriah estáh mejoh" -.............y es todo lo contrario!!

La historia de la primera parte era mas tópico y simple pero el guión y desarrollo le daba sopas con bobas a esta!!! increible!!!!

Peronajes y tramas forzadísimas y encajonadas con forzeps , en la primera, por pocahontas que fuera estaba todo muy bien desarrollado.
En esta los personajes se mueven a otro lugar porque si, nace un personaje de la nada porque si, el crio humano sale de una historia forzadísima porque si, los humanos dejan de interesarse por el mineral y de repente sale un liquido de las ballenas que es anti-aging.
Los malos intentan aprender la cultura Navi no se sabe muy bien porqué y el crio humano se lo enseña no se sabe porqué tampoco.

Ahora ya no hay siquiera una batalla crucial es una escaramuza ballenera...

Situaciones topicazas de nuevos "vecinos llegan a lugar y los crios tienen que adaptarse", escenas de paja para mostrar CGI ( menos mal que me lo veia con screaner y le daba a forward con furia porcina...)


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Ahora ya no hay siquiera una batalla crucial es una escaramuza ballenera...



¿MOBY DICK?




eltonelero dijo:


> Me la acabo de ver



¿HAS PAGADO?



eltonelero dijo:


> *Pocahontas*



por cierto, MALICK tiene otra pelicula laaaaaaarga sobre los primeros usanos y los ahora llamados nativo americanos
Y si, si es sobre Pocahontas









The New World (2005 film) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> *BABYLON *tampoco, siempre hacen *pases para la prensa* y estar en la carrera de los Oscar, siempre
> 
> Tengo hilo, como siempre, aunque nunca llego a los oscar
> mato todas mis cuentas antes....
> ...



ya le has dado matarile a tinieblas???


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

LEYENDA NEGRA sobre ingleses

*con un actor IRLANDES
un GALES
y un CANADIENSE*

bravo Malick y Hollywood

a lo mejor a @Bernaldo le gusta por ser leyenda negra pero no de españoles


----------



## snoopi (17 Dic 2022)

nate dijo:


> La primera avatar me resultó insoportable. Como para ver esta segunda mierda. Venga ya...



La primera es de sobremesa, muy por debajo de la mayoria de pelis de fantasia o ciencia ficcion.

La segunda, pues espero q al menos tenga buenos efectos visuales, pero la historia sera del monton


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> ya le has dado matarile a tinieblas???



Tengo dos cuentas.
El lunes o martes operan al macbook y como no me se la contraseña y no tengo vida
fuera del foro, usare cafrestan4


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ya en los 80s hubo 1 pelicula, 1 contada, de* SALVEMOS el AMAZONAS*
> por culpa de verla yo de pequeño, en tve1 tengo PANICO a las selvas y a los indios
> tiraflechas roba niños blancos
> me causo TRAUMA
> ...



Esta muy bien esa peli... no es un peliculon.
Pero se te va el rato viendola.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Esta muy bien esa peli... no es un peliculon.



¿Te refieres a los ultimos dias del eden?

La selva esmeralda me da MIEDO aun con 44 años, me traumatizo la selva, los bichos, el agua, me niego a verla de nuevo


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a los ultimos dias del eden?
> 
> La selva esmeralda me da MIEDO aun con 44 años, me traumatizo la selva, los bichos, el agua, me niego a verla de nuevo
> 
> ...



La del cartel que pones no la he visto.
Me referia a los ultimos dias del Eden... esta muy entretenida.
De esos peliculones por ahi ocultos en la filmografia de Connery que fue soltar a Bond y hacer un monton de personajes muy entretenidos.
merece la pena el rato que le eches.. en serio.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Connery



le odio.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> le odio.



al ignore!


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Dic 2022)

que blasfemia por dios!


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> le odio.



bordaba hacer de si mismo.. un respeto.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> al ignore!



ja ja ja Si, no lo soporto, se me hace INSUFRIBE, solo tengo Los intocables, y le dieron el OSCAR por destrozar y hacer el peor acento irlandes de la historia, estuvo en todo top 10 de los peores acentos en ingles. 

Pero ahora es intocable, ya no sale en la lista, ahora es todo de youtube y gana Keanu Reeves y Dick Van Dyke por destrozar el londinense y cokney


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> que blasfemia por dios!



Todas mis participaciones


----------



## RayoSombrio (17 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Me la acabo de ver y joder... es curioso que todas las criticas digan la misma borregada:
> 
> "el guióh es mushoh mah profundoh y la jistoriah estáh mejoh" -.............y es todo lo contrario!!
> 
> ...



La franquicia ha pasado a Disney, así que la peli se disneyiza por cojones y eso se nota un huevo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Dic 2022)

Para mi es insustituible...
Bond, Marko Ramius, Ramirez... Jones padre... pater William...


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (17 Dic 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Para mi es insustituible...
> Bond, Marko Ramius, Ramirez... Jones padre... pater William...



Respetables los gustos son
Yo no lo soporto, pertenece a ese club.


----------



## Esflinter (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ya en los 80s hubo 1 pelicula, 1 contada, de* SALVEMOS el AMAZONAS*
> por culpa de verla yo de pequeño, en tve1 tengo PANICO a las selvas y a los indios
> tiraflechas roba niños blancos
> me causo TRAUMA
> ...



Ya se te ve, eres un saco de traumas


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

en un dia, el viernes, en EEUU hizo estos dineros
aun no han puesto el weekend

4202 cines,
4202 salas llenas de gilipollas


1-Avatar: The Way of Water$53,000,000--4,202$12,613$53,000,000120th Century Studios


----------



## M4rk (18 Dic 2022)

El milagro: 2000 puntos menos de la cuota mensual de huella de carbono en tu carné digital si no vas a ver la propaganda ecoresiliente e igualitaria de Disney, Marvel y demás amados líderes supranacionales.


----------



## eltonelero (18 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> en un dia, el viernes, en EEUU hizo estos dineros
> aun no han puesto el weekend
> 
> 4202 cines,
> ...



Vista la expectación de los últimas semanas + todos los criticos de todo a 100 repitiendo la borregada de que está mejor que la primera en guión y que los efectos son impresionantes ( solo faltaría) creo que si bien no conseguirán el nivel de la primera pero si que dará beneficio.

Yo me apostaba que no, pero la gente tiene tragaderas y mientras les ofrezcan bichitos y colorines pagan pasta


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

La primera hizo casi 3 mil millones de dolares en el mundo
El puto pesado sin testosterona la ha REESTRENADO en cines 4 veces


*All Releases*
DOMESTIC (26.9%)
$785,221,649

INTERNATIONAL (73.1%)
$2,137,696,265

WORLDWIDE
$2,922,917,914









Avatar







www.boxofficemojo.com


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (18 Dic 2022)

*ya salieron las cifras 
5 DIAS en EEUU*

DOMESTIC (27.6%)
$134,000,000

INTERNATIONAL (72.4%)
$350,900,000
WORLDWIDE
$484,900,000


----------



## Joaquim (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Me la acabo de ver y joder... es curioso que todas las criticas digan la misma borregada:
> 
> "el guióh es mushoh mah profundoh y la jistoriah estáh mejoh" -.............y es todo lo contrario!!
> 
> ...



Me la acabo de ver dice elchapero jajjaja un scriner cutre y dándole palante.

Esta peli no verla en 3d en cine es no verla, si eres paupérrimo y autista al menos ocultalo y no des la nota SUBNORMAL.

El mejor 3D ever, eso es la peli y los monguers del forito opinando de scriners lololololololaso que subnormales sois joder.


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Dic 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Suena a coñazo épico.



Pa coñazo el de tu Charo jajjaja.

Lleva a tus hijas al puto cine subnormal al menos alegra la vida a alguien, puto mustio muerto en vida.


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Dic 2022)

snoopi dijo:


> La primera es de sobremesa, muy por debajo de la mayoria de pelis de fantasia o ciencia ficcion.
> 
> La segunda, pues espero q al menos tenga buenos efectos visuales, pero la historia sera del monton



La primera le tengo puesto un 5, el 3d estaba en pañales se veía oscuro etc a ésta un 7.


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Me la estoy viendo como una peli de esta categoría merece...
> screener baratero, y dándole al forward de vez en cuando



Elchapero presumiendo de retraso jajjaaja increíble inparapla


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Dic 2022)

Parece que se ha comido una mierda en taquilla


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Parece que se ha comido una mierda en taquilla



QUE DURA* 3 horas,* eso son menos pases
ha hecho casi 50 millones por dia en. 3 dias en USA

*DOMESTIC (30.8%)
$134,000,000*

INTERNATIONAL (69.2%)
$300,500,000

WORLDWIDE
$434,500,000


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



NO veo EGO videos, nunca, pero si, me imagino que es un bodrio


----------



## Knight who says ni (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> *ya salieron las cifras
> 5 DIAS en EEUU*
> 
> DOMESTIC (27.6%)
> ...



¿Y eso es mucho o poco?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> ¿Y eso es mucho o poco?



Para durar 3 horas. creo que esta bien
*ahora miro mejor*


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a los ultimos dias del eden?
> 
> La selva esmeralda me da MIEDO aun con 44 años, me traumatizo la selva, los bichos, el agua, me niego a verla de nuevo
> 
> ...



Gracias

Llevo años intentando recordar que peli era la del niño que se pierde en la selva.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> ¿Y eso es mucho o poco?



Numero 27 de record de dineros en fin de semana de estreno
es bastante POCO del record, o el TOP 10
pero es que dura 3h 12 min









Opening Weekends
 






www.boxofficemojo.com


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> Llevo años intentando recordar que peli era la del niño que se pierde en la selva.



¿Y NO TE DIO PANICO?
No se pierde, LO ROBAN LOS INDIOS


----------



## Von Riné (19 Dic 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> ¿Y eso es mucho o poco?



A 3 dias de estrenarse ya a cubierto los gastos de produccion. Aunque supongo que aun les quedaran otros (publicidad, cines...) pero vamos, no tiene pinta de fracaso a nivel comercial.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Dic 2022)

Von Riné dijo:


> A 3 dias de estrenarse ya a cubierto los gastos de produccion. Aunque supongo que aun les quedaran otros (publicidad, cines...) pero vamos, no tiene pinta de fracaso a nivel comercial.



No ha cubierto una mierda porque te olvidas del magro porcentaje que se llevan las salas de proyección, los impuestos, etc.

O recauda 2.000 millones, y rapidito, o a la señorona sin testosterona le van a cancelar la retahila de bodrios que tiene preparados a continuación.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿Y NO TE DIO PANICO?
> No se pierde, LO ROBAN LOS INDIOS



No terminé de verla nunca. La empecé a ver pero tuve que dejar de verla pq me tuve que ir. 

Y luego ya se me olvidó de volver a verla y cuando me acordé no me sabía el nombre.


----------



## Von Riné (19 Dic 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No ha cubierto una mierda porque te olvidas del magro porcentaje que se llevan las salas de proyección, los impuestos, etc.



Por eso he dicho que aun le quedan gastos por cubrir, pero vamos a 3 dias de estrenarse ni de lejos se puede hablar de fracaso.

Lo de 2 mil millones es una burrada y me parece dudoso ¿tienes fuente?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Dic 2022)

'Avatar 2: El sentido del agua' necesita ganar 2 mil millones de dólares para no perder dinero


'Avatar 2: el sentido del agua' es la película más cara del mundo. Para no perder dinero tiene que generar más de 2 mil millones de dólares.




hipertextual.com


----------



## eltonelero (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> QUE DURA* 3 horas,* eso son menos pases
> ha hecho casi 50 millones por dia en. 3 dias en USA
> 
> *DOMESTIC (30.8%)
> ...



vistas las cifras al menos no será un flop que era lo peor que les podría pasar. 
Será un exito económico muy discreto en cines, + plataformas digitales y merchandising( tampoco una locura) les dará el beneficio real

pero como no lleven la historia a contextos mas diferentes o tramas que se salgan de humanos malos, navi y naturaleza seres de luz va a aburrir por mucho que te asombren con CGI


----------



## PhilippBatz (19 Dic 2022)

Espero que no escuezan mucho estos datos:








2022 Worldwide Box Office







www.boxofficemojo.com


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Disney store salio hoy rodeada de argentinos en Times Square
y en los Champs de Paris tambien hay una, que dudo los moronegros hayan asaltado...
Aun no ha empezado el *esperado naufragio de Disney*
pero en Oxford St la gente miraba y *nadie* compraba

Yo llevo DOS AÑOS para comprar un cangrejo Sebastian para un regalo
y no hay nada, nicht, niente
hasta febrero o marzo no llega la SI-NEGRITA con Bardem de Poseidon (sic)


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

PhilippBatz dijo:


> Espero que no escuezan mucho estos datos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora lo miro, NO VIENE POR *estudios*... y en EEUU si.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

FOX = fracaso









Death on the Nile







www.boxofficemojo.com





Pelicula china 
626 M solo en China, putos come perros









Water Gate Bridge







www.boxofficemojo.com





Disney negro, exito









Black Panther: Wakanda Forever







www.boxofficemojo.com





Disney exito









Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness







www.boxofficemojo.com





Diney = exito









Thor: Love and Thunder







www.boxofficemojo.com


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

PhilippBatz dijo:


> escuezan



pos me ha escoshido un poco, puta disney


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> No terminé de verla nunca. La empecé a ver pero tuve que dejar de verla pq me tuve que ir.



en enero de 2004 sobrevolé Brasil rumbo a B.Aires, no se fue el Amazonas o la otra que tienen estuve ACOJONADO durante horas por si caiamos, tu mira si la selva esmeralda me dio panico y estaba yo rashado. Con un rubio pefecto nieto de alemanes a mi lado, hetero, como siempre.

Siempre me ponen y tocan con tios y tias buenas al volar solo. No fasha.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> levan las salas de proyección,



en España sé que se llevan LA MITAD, debe de ser lo mismo en todos lados.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> a la señorona sin testosterona



DIOS LE DE UN CANSHER DE PANCREAS, leeento mortal y sin fentanilo


----------



## Vikingo2016 (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Yo te tengo a ti y a @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos de críticos infalibles.
> SI OS GUSTA y la alabais, yo ya ni me molesto en ver esa pelicula.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


>



el problema en ESTE CASO es que a @octopodiforme le ha parecido la mayor *decepcion de su vida.*
Y la ha aborrecido. Lo que me hace dudar ¿y si es buena?

Anyway, NO VEO CINE COMERCIAL palomitero y boxofficero


----------



## Joaquim (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> QUE DURA* 3 horas,* eso son menos pases
> ha hecho casi 50 millones por dia en. 3 dias en USA
> 
> *DOMESTIC (30.8%)
> ...



Titanic también duraba 3 horas, no me vengas con milongas.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Titanic también duraba 3 horas, no me vengas con milongas.



SI PERO ESTUVO UN AÑO EN CINES
*UN AÑO *y eso no pasaba desde Bailando con lobos en 1990
no creo que haya pasado mas


----------



## Joaquim (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> SI PERO ESTUVO UN AÑO EN CINES
> *UN AÑO *y eso no pasaba desde Bailando con lobos en 1990
> no creo que haya pasado mas



Si, estuvo un año en cines, no te lo discuto, pero arrasó desde el día que empezó.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Si, estuvo un año en cines, no te lo discuto, pero arrasó desde el día que empezó.



voy a mirar... es dificil durando 3 horas.
Por matematicas sabra que hay menos pases en cada cine, a no ser que metas *matinales*

no tanto

*Domestic Opening $28,638,131*

la guiski lo cuenta,, cada semana casi doblaba la anterior,
como 8 APELLIDOS VASCOS
y cada semana se exhibia en mas y mas cines






Titanic (película de 1997) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Recuerdo negros vendiendo copias en VHS en un top manta en Times Square, abril 1998


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Titanic estuvo 41 semanas en cines G-usanos, 287 dias
aqui vienen todas las cifras de taquilla por fin de semana









Titanic







www.boxofficemojo.com





por dias









Titanic







www.boxofficemojo.com





y se ha* reestrenado en 3D* haciendo una barbaridad de dinero mundial
en CHINA se estreno con decadas retraso y fue un fenomeno
por paises
*en Francia y España sigue siendo numero 1*









Titanic







www.boxofficemojo.com


----------



## Joaquim (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> voy a mirar... es dificil durando 3 horas.
> Por matematicas sabra que hay menos pases en cada cine, a no ser que metas *matinales*
> 
> no tanto
> ...



Yo no estuve en EEUU en los 90 como tú, pero en el cine al que fui, cerca de Barcelona, el fin de semana del estreno, había una cola que no había visto desde Independence Day, solo comparable a los estrenos de Jurassic Park, Terminator 2, Solo en Casa o Las Tortugas Ninja.

Por cierto, sobre lo de vender copias VHS en el top manta de Times Square, en Abril de 1998... cuéntanos mas!!


----------



## Joaquim (19 Dic 2022)

El tema no está tanto en que recaudará Avatar 2, sino en cuanto recaudará Avatar 3, pues mucha gente irá a ver esta segunda parte por la inercia, les gustó la primera, y van a ver la segunda esperando mas de lo mismo; lo verdadera prueba de fuego será la tercera, cuando ya han visto la segunda, y pueden decidir en consecuencia.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Por cierto, sobre lo de vender copias VHS en el top manta de Times Square, en Abril de 1998... cuéntanos mas!!



pues Times Squre, que me parece una pesadilla de lugar, en 1998 aun habia cines y negocios porno, MUY MUY fuertes las revistas por ejemplo, y lo del VHS estaban la acera, diria que donde estuvo VIRGIN MEGASTORE (que ya no existen) si estaba en el suelo, imagino que aun no habia salido en VHS y los primeros dvds, recuerdo entrar en Virgin y ver los DVDS que no habian llegado a España.


Joaquim dijo:


> había una cola que no había visto desde Independence Day, solo comparable a los estrenos de Jurassic Park, Terminator 2, Solo en Casa o Las Tortugas Ninja.



Las otras no tanto, mira las cifras, en espectadores
Avatar 1 es la numero 3    
yo este cine no lo veo
titanic si, que horror



http://www.jpbox-office.com/v9_charts_total.php?view=33


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

*ET *si la vi en cine y me dio miedo, como todos los que tuvimos 5 años
la vi el año pasado y me encanto y eso que era copia reeditada por el innombrable

Doctor Zhivago tambien la vi, en filmoteca
Los vascos 1 tambien
The others, tambien (amenabodrio, ultima vez)
Harry pena 1 y 2 tambien en cine (rollo)

joder, me estoy *RETRATANDO*


Da vinci si
GERIATRIC park, 3 veces, 3
y vivo en el, 24002 es esto:







Joker tambien cine, vose en leon, milagro
Sipderman tambien
Torrente 1 y 2 si
star wars las 3 originales y la 1 precuela si
el señor de los GEMIDOS 1 y 2 si
la 3 ni harto de AJENJO

*ME HE PASADO MI PUTA VIDA EN EL CINE*


----------



## Joaquim (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> pues Times Squre, que me parece una pesadilla de lugar, en 1998 aun habia cines y negocios porno, MUY MUY fuertes las revistas por ejemplo, y lo del VHS estaban la acera, diria que donde estuvo VIRGIN MEGASTORE (que ya no existen) si estaba en el suelo, imagino que aun no habia salido en VHS y los primeros dvds, recuerdo entrar en Virgin y ver los DVDS que no habian llegado a España.
> 
> Las otras no tanto, mira las cifras, en espectadores
> Avatar 1 es la numero 3
> ...



No, no, me refiera a las colas que yo viví, también tuvo una cola enorme el primer Batman de Tim Burton, la del 89, y para Regreso al Futuro 2 y Cazafantasmas 2 también; seguramente también las tuvo Indiana Jones y la Última Cruzada, pero como fui a verla como a los 2 meses de que la estrenaran, pues no te puedo contar que lo viví.

Era mas una vivencia personal que te expongo, que datos agregados; pero bueno, el mensaje que quería dar es que Titanic lo petó a lo grande desde el día 1, pese a que todo el mundo esperaba que fuera un gran fracaso.... aunque Cameron se mantuvo firme, e incluso renunció a su sueldo, porque creía en el proyecto; cosas de esa toxina llamada testosterona, ya sabes. 






Que dice James Cameron que la testosterona es una "toxina" que los hombres debemos eliminar de nuestro sistema.


¿Y la primera no lo tenía? Te lo pregunto pq has ido a verla 2 veces esa 1ª. Algo te debió de gustar. Yo la primera me la bajé del correspondiente servidor ruso, intentar ver, entender, y borrar. Es un espectáculo visual que en pantalla grande luce muy bien. No la volví a ver desde 2009 y el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Batman de Tim Burton, la del 89, y para Regreso al Futuro 2 y Cazafantasmas 2 también; seguramente también las tuvo Indiana Jones y la Última Cruzada



LAS VI TODAS y *ya no existen los cines*


----------



## Joaquim (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> LAS VI TODAS y *ya no existen los cines*



Los cines en los que yo las vi tampoco existen, uno lo derribaron para hacer pisos, y el otro se lo quedó el Ayuntamiento para hacer un local social, en el que celebrar los bailes de los abuelos y el Carnaval.

Es como lo que has contado de los cines porno en Times Square en los 90, también recuerdo los Cabarets y los Peep Shows en Las Ramblas de Barcelona en los 90, y las Playboy, Private, Intervíu y demás en los quioscos; hoy esa libertad parece utópica, con la mierda que tenemos de Feminismo Hegemónico.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> *ME HE PASADO MI PUTA VIDA EN EL CINE*



Yo también, y la verdad es que lo he disfrutado, pero viendo quien son la gentuza de Hollywood realmente, y como el cine ha ido degenerando, me arrepiento en parte, por apoyar con mi dinero a esta gentuza progre, y por el tiempo de vida desperdiciado.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> son la gentuza de Hollywood



¿mis amigos los askenazis?, pero es que ellos INVENTARON la industria del cine, la de discos, la radio y tele TAMBIEN
Fueron ellos, os joda o no, las inventaron. Los tycoon y Mr Paley


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> hoy esa libertad parece utópica



el porno está ahora en tu habitacion en un click y es mas TERRORIFICO porque es accesible y lo ven, desde los 8 años, 8.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> el porno está ahora en tu habitacion en un click y es mas TERRORIFICO porque es accesible y lo ven, desde los 8 años, 8.



Ale, repitiendo la trola de los 8 años de Irene Montero; que eso es mentira, joder! Que eso son casos anecdóticos que quieren hacer pasar por lo mas habitual, com han hecho con la Viogen, cojones! No les hagas el juego, joder!!


----------



## derepen (19 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> El tema no está tanto en que recaudará Avatar 2, sino en cuanto recaudará Avatar 3, pues mucha gente irá a ver esta segunda parte por la inercia, les gustó la primera, y van a ver la segunda esperando mas de lo mismo; lo verdadera prueba de fuego será la tercera, cuando ya han visto la segunda, y pueden decidir en consecuencia.



En mi caso la decisión para Avatar 3 está clara, no me vuelve a tomar el pelo ese hijo de puta nunca más.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Ale, repitiendo la trola de los 8 años de Irene Montero; que eso es mentira, joder! Que eso son casos anecdóticos que quieren hacer pasar por lo mas habitual, com han hecho con la Viogen, cojones! No les hagas el juego, joder!!



Mi psi tambien lo dice, pero ok, es mujer....


----------



## Joaquim (19 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿mis amigos los askenazis?, pero es que ellos INVENTARON la industria del cine, la de discos, la radio y tele TAMBIEN
> Fueron ellos, os joda o no, las inventaron. Los tycoon y Mr Paley



No, no, yo no tengo problema con la religión, Joel SIlver es judío y ha producido películas cojonudas como Arma Leal o Jungla de Cristal; no, el problema es con los Progres y las Feministas, con lo Woke, que a día de hoy en Hollywood son hegemónicos.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

derepen dijo:


> no me vuelve a tomar el pelo *ese hijo de puta* nunca más.



ASI ME GUSTA


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Joel *Silver* es judío



ah bueno, crei que eras de los mil foreros anti semitas que solo han visto un judio en el TRAILER de la (infame melodrama) lista de Schindler

Hay miles de *SILVA* en España y Portugal y son de origen sefardita


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (19 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Que eso son casos anecdóticos que quieren hacer pasar por lo mas habitual,



ok puede que tengas razon, y empiecen a los 11 en el cole.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ok puede que tengas razon, y empiecen a los 11 en el cole.



Pues empezarán como empezamos todos, en la pubertad, cuando se despierta en el ser humano el interés sexual de forma mas consciente; o que pasa, que tu te la pelabas? Tu no cogías la Intervíu ni la Playboy? Tu no veías la porno del Viernes en el Plus a rayas?


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ah bueno, crei que eras de* los mil foreros anti semitas *que solo han visto un judio en el TRAILER de la (infame melodrama) lista de Schindler
> 
> Hay miles de *SILVA* en España y Portugal y son de origen sefardita



Va, hombre, va, no exageres tanto!

Y además, con lo de SIlva, perdona, pero no ayudas a lo contrario, mas bien lo empeoras... aquí no es que tengamos precisamente simpatía por la Silva.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Va, hombre, va, no exageres tanto!
> 
> Y además, con lo de SIlva, perdona, pero no ayudas a lo contrario, mas bien lo empeoras... aquí no es que tengamos precisamente simpatía por la Silva.



juegos de cocaina.... pobre chico, todos los ojos nunca mienten.
Silva es un apellido sefardita de manual, no he dicho que todos lo sean, pero si lo fueron, quizás hasta 1492.
Colores, metales, campos, flores, gemas siempre lo son.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> pubertad



Si, pero ya sabes lo MALOS y CRUELES que son los "niños" en el Colegio.


----------



## Covid Bryant (20 Dic 2022)

Mejor estreno desde 2019 pero la macacada del forito sigue mamando.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Si, pero ya sabes lo MALOS y CRUELES que son los "niños" en el Colegio.



Y lo permisivos que son los "maestros", y sobretodo las "maestras" con los Bullys y Acosadores.

Pero claro, la solución será demonizar el porno, y joder a los adultos que consumimos dicho material legalmente, con persecución política, mediática y legislativa.... claro que si, campeón!!


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> juegos de cocaina.... pobre chico, todos los ojos nunca mienten.
> Silva es un apellido sefardita de manual, no he dicho que todos lo sean, pero si lo fueron, quizás hasta 1492.
> Colores, metales, campos, *flores*, gemas siempre lo son.









Shalom!!


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (20 Dic 2022)

voy a verla este finde cn la novieta jajajajjajjajaj a ver q tal 

los incels de derechajjj mientras en casita leyendo burbuja y 4chan jajjjjaj


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Shalom!!



Si, a huevo, recuerda que ella DECIA QUE NO ERA GITANA. su marido el pescadilla SI


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> burbuja



Yo no tengo vida


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> "maestros", y sobretodo las "maestras" con los Bullys y Acosadores.



Yo soy fruto del *bullying* abusos sex y una violacion, tan terrorifico y *demostrable* todo 29 años despues, que me pagan el psiq y la psi y me tienen que dar dinero por joderme la vida.

Se llama "responsabilidad subsidiaria" del Colegio ya que yo era menor de edad-


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> voy a verla este finde cn la novieta jajajajjajjajaj a ver q tal
> 
> los incels de derechajjj mientras en casita leyendo burbuja y 4chan jajjjjaj



Venga, hazte Vegane....









James Cameron obligó a todo el equipo de Avatar a volverse veganos para no perder el espíritu de la cinta | Tomatazos


No cabe duda que uno de los cineastas más importantes es James Cameron, por la manera en la que se ha comprometido con el cine




www.tomatazos.com





Y renuncia a tu Testosterona, que es una "toxina"....






Que dice James Cameron que la testosterona es una "toxina" que los hombres debemos eliminar de nuestro sistema.


Él parece haberlo conseguido y ya no tiene ni un microgramo en su cuerpo... Dice arrepentirse de cosas que hizo en su juventud como hombre joven envenenado por la testosterona. Supongo que se refiere a dirigir las únicas pelis de él que se pueden ver. Lo dijo en la presentación del bodrio Avatar...




www.burbuja.info





Gilipollas!


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Yo soy fruto del *bullying* abusos sex y una violacion, tan terrorifico y *demostrable* todo 29 años despues, que me pagan el psiq y la psi y me tienen que dar dinero por joderme la vida.
> 
> Se llama "responsabilidad subsidiaria" del Colegio ya que yo era menor de edad-



Pues imagínate que ocurrirá ahora, que enseñan a los niños a masturbarse desde los 3 años en los Carcelégios....






La Generalitat enseña a niños de tres años a masturbarse


La Generalitat enseña a niños de tres años a masturbarse Un taller anima a "explorar la masturbación en la infancia" https://sociedad.e-noticies.es/la-generalitat-ensena-a-ninos-de-tres-anos-a-masturbarse-142646.html El programa Coeduca't de la Generalitat enseña a niños de segundo ciclo...




www.burbuja.info





Pero el problema somos los adultos que consumimos pornografía realizada por adultos.... claaaaro!!


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pero el problema somos los *adultos* que consumimos pornografía realizada por adultos.



No, eso no es asi. No tenemos la culpa, el gobierno si

En paises extranjeros TIENES que demostrar ser MAYOR de edad
te piden el ID hasta para *youtube* y lo veo BIEN

No puedes ser youtuber hasta que no tienes 13 años
lo se por la hija de mi amigo que tiene 10 y quiere ser eso, youtuber, no fisica del MIT


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> No, eso no es asi. No tenemos la culpa, el gobierno si
> 
> En paises extranjeros TIENES que demostrar ser MAYOR de edad
> te piden el ID hasta para *youtube* y lo veo BIEN
> ...



Se empieza así....







Y se termina así...







Por cierto, no veo que te preocupe que perviertan sexualmente a los niños de 3 años, de forma coactiva, enseñándoles a masturbarse; ya veo que tu indignación es selectiva.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Se empieza así....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299123
> 
> ...



YA VIVIMOS el puto 1984

que lo he leido dos veces y es profetico,
como Oriana Fallaci y Houllebecq
NO los putos simpson


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> YA VIVIMOS el puto 1984
> 
> que lo he leido dos veces y es profetico,
> como Oriana Fallaci y Houllebecq
> NO los putos simpson



Claro, y por eso pides mas 1984, claro que si, campeón!


----------



## moritobelo (20 Dic 2022)

Incels!!!! Salid y disfrutad de la vida


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (20 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Venga, hazte Vegane....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok ahora voy incel nuncafoller!!! Jajajajajajajajajajajaj


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (20 Dic 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Incels!!!! Salid y disfrutad de la vida



@Joaquim haz caso a este hombre!!! jajajajajajajajajajj


----------



## Andr3ws (20 Dic 2022)

De nada amegos. 

Avatar 2: El sentido del agua BR-RIP 4K HDR 100%REAL NO FAKE.torrent


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> ok ahora voy incel nuncafoller!!! Jajajajajajajajajajajaj





ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> @Joaquim haz caso a este hombre!!! jajajajajajajajajajj



He follado yo en esta vida, que lo que vas a follar tu en 20, aliade!

Ale, aliade, a seguir planchando bragas y lamiendo tacones, a ver si la gorda y fea de pelo morado, te deja que le lamas el papo.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> De nada amegos.
> 
> Avatar 2: El sentido del agua BR-RIP 4K HDR 100%REAL NO FAKE.torrent



No la veo ni que me paguen por ello.


----------



## TexNolan (20 Dic 2022)

La primera me gustó. Esta seguro que tiene mierda woke por un tubo


----------



## murti-bing (20 Dic 2022)

Sabía que el Cámaron era un gulipollas pero no hasta ese punto


----------



## Goyim desobediente (20 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> El otro día leí en una entrevista en la que reniega de Terminator. "Hoy no la haría", dice.



Vendido de mierda al mejor postor que ya sabemos todos del palo que van...debería de haber caído fulminado en el sitio en cuanto termino la peli.


----------



## Stormtrooper (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> *‘Avatar 2’ necesita un milagro en taquilla para no arruinar a Disney. Para James Cameron, sería la tercera vez que lo consigue*
> 
> James Cameron es el único en Hollywood que puede presumir de que el rayo golpea dos veces en el mismo sitio: la taquilla, con 'Avatar' y 'Titanic'. Pero incluso él sabe que ‘Avatar 2’ es “el peor modelo de negocio de la historia del cine”.
> 
> ...



No seré yo quien pague por verla, es más, ni gratis creo que la veré.


----------



## InKilinaTor (20 Dic 2022)

Peliculón, 3h pegado al asiento, se me ha pasado tan rápido, que pensé que era un descanso cuando terminó.

Eso sí, en 3D y alta calidad


----------



## CliffUnger2 (20 Dic 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Peliculón, 3h pegado al asiento, se me ha pasado tan rápido, que pensé que era un descanso cuando terminó.
> 
> Eso sí, en 3D y alta calidad



¿En que cine?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Peliculón, 3h pegado al asiento, se me ha pasado tan rápido, que pensé que era un descanso cuando terminó.
> 
> Eso sí, en 3D y alta calidad



ESTE NO ES EL HILO para alabar a Cameron, Disney y sus obras


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Incels!!!! Salid y disfrutad de la vida



Ah yo no soy INCEL


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Claro, y por eso pides mas 1984, claro que si, campeón!



Ay, no nos vamos a poner de acuerdo nunca...


----------



## ESC (20 Dic 2022)

Es lo mejor que podría pasar, que desaparezca Disney y se trague todas las franquicias que ha comprado.


----------



## ESC (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Ah yo no soy INCEL



El hembrismo ginocentrista izquierdista globalista se siente cómodo con eso de los incels y no parece haber nada que hacer.

Como viven en su mundo... pues ahí están con sus locuras.

Es decir, a esa gente le da igual lo que usted sea o deje de ser. ¿Comprende?, no van por ahí los tiros. Los tiros van por las películas que ellos mismos se montan y ya está.

Para la próxima no especifique nada ni se justifique, hombre.


----------



## ESC (20 Dic 2022)

Si algo he aprendido en esta vida es que contra la locura ajena, poco se puede hacer.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

ESC dijo:


> que desaparezca Disney y se trague todas las franquicias que ha comprado.



Me parece que podemos ir sentandonos porque su caida puede que nos pille muy mayores, muertos, o no caiga nunca

IT'S TOO BIG TO FAIL / FALL
y el partido democrata no tardaría ni un segundo en rescatarla 
ademas, son woke pero no gilipollas para el dinero y si compraron la *FOX*
ya sabian del payaso este y las mochilas que lleva encima

que pena no poder 
TIRAR AL CAMERON DONDE ESTÁ EL PUTO TITANIC
CON UNOS QUINTALES DE PESO AL CUELLO


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (20 Dic 2022)

TexNolan dijo:


> La primera me gustó.



Tampoco es hilo para *alabar* la obra de este ser
Y MENOS DE TERMINATOR o la de los espias
NADA, ni una
para eso os abris otro hilo


----------



## derepen (20 Dic 2022)

TexNolan dijo:


> La primera me gustó. Esta seguro que tiene mierda woke por un tubo



Premio.


----------



## RayoSombrio (20 Dic 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Premio.



¿Mas que la primera? Yo estoy por verla pirata este finde y temo que me vaya a cabrear.


----------



## derepen (20 Dic 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> ¿Mas que la primera? Yo estoy por verla pirata este finde y temo que me vaya a cabrear.



Yo no lo pude ver acabar, me sentí insultado, ofendido, engañado.

Como tú veas, pero entre la duración y la mierda ideológica se junta un coctel infumable. Por no hablar de que los monigotes azules no están tan bien hechos, son lo mismo que hace 13 años.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2022)

TexNolan dijo:


> La primera me gustó. Esta seguro que tiene mierda woke por un tubo



La había igualmente, al igual que la hay en Terminator 1 y 2, por ejemplo, pero antes por lo menos eran mas sutiles, y disimulaban; hoy ya van a calzón quitado.


----------



## murti-bing (20 Dic 2022)

Hay miles de libros por leer, cientos de buenas películas por mirar y de actividades por hacer.
No tengo tiempo para poder disfrutar de todo ese material que está al alcance de mi mano gratis y alguien espera que vaya al cine, pague y vea esta mierda? En serio??


----------



## Rextor88 (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> o se ha hecho un INJERTO, que tambien se cae
> tienen que tomar *pastillas *para evitarlo,
> y la libido y el rabo au revoir



Esos músculos son incompatibles con el finasteride y un injerto no da ese resultado, me inclino por un toupee realista


----------



## murti-bing (20 Dic 2022)

Me tendrían que pagar al menos 50 leros para que me tragara semejante basura.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2022)

Goyim desobediente dijo:


> Vendido de mierda al mejor postor que ya sabemos todos del palo que van...debería de haber caído fulminado en el sitio en cuanto termino la peli.



Es un mierdas, como su "amiguito del alma" Schwarzenneger, otro Veleta y Farsante.






Sociedad: - Panfleto antiARNOLD SCHWARZENEGGER|Publicitó productos fraudulentos,eludió poder ser reclutado G.Vietnam (el súperpatriota), trampas en competición...


Ya me he hartado de las periódicas chorradas NWO de Arnie. Que si Arnie pro Greta majareta. Que si Arnie anti Trump. Que si Arnie pro LGTBBQIV+. Y ahora el recolmo, Arnie diciendo "la verdad" (jajajajajajajajajajaja) a los rusos...




www.burbuja.info





Fíjate que el muy cabrón de Cameron fue el guionista, nada mas y nada menos, que de Rambo 2, junto a Sylvester Stallone...







Pero claro, eran los 80, la Era Reagan, Stallone era la estrella mas grande de Hollywood, y el trepa de Cameron no perdió la ocasión.







De hecho, el tipo tampoco es tonto del todo, y en la primer de Avatar (la segunda ni la he visto ni la pienso ver), la llenó de aparatos militares y flipantes escenas de acción, con disparos, explosiones y robots, porque sabe que eso es lo que le mola a la audiencia, y así se tragarían mejor su tostón.



















Falso e hipócrita a mas no poder.

Un Ídolo mas al que matar, metafóricamente hablando.


----------



## ESC (20 Dic 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Hay miles de libros por leer, cientos de buenas películas por mirar y de actividades por hacer.
> No tengo tiempo para poder disfrutar de todo ese material que está al alcance de mi mano gratis y alguien espera que vaya al cine, pague y vea esta mierda? En serio??



Y cientos y miles de libros por escribir y películas por hacer.

Sin el petardeo obsesivo de esta gente.


----------



## ESC (20 Dic 2022)

Estamos en una era mustia. Al contrario de lo que se nos vende.

Si quieren una buena historia, toca jugar a rol con los colegas o algo parecido. En la clandestinidad.

O echar la vista al pasado.


----------



## moritobelo (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Tampoco es hilo para *alabar* la obra de este ser
> Y MENOS DE TERMINATOR o la de los espias
> NADA, ni una
> para eso os abris otro hilo



A mi me encanto Aliens 2. Terminator mola, ha envejecido regular pero ahi sigue. La de los espias tambien mola. Y una de mis favoritas es Abyss. Me han etrando ganas de verla again


Y no, no voy a abrir otro hilo para opinar, este esta bien


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> Me tendrían que pagar al menos 50 leros para que me tragara semejante basura.



que barato te vendes


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Un Ídolo mas al que matar, metafóricamente hablando.



No, no, se merece una LITERAL
igual que el mató el CELULOIDE y las proyecciones en 35mm

MI macbook esta ya en el hospital para su nueva bateria


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Y no, no voy a abrir otro hilo para opinar, *este esta bien*



ESTE no esta bien, teneis otros

este es parea echar la BILIS y desear destripar sus visceras (veganas)


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Y cientos y miles de libros por escribir y películas por hacer.



No estoy yo muy convencido de que no se haya hecho TODO mejor y antes


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> No, no, se merece una LITERAL
> igual que el mató el CELULOIDE y las proyecciones en 35mm
> 
> MI macbook esta ya en el hospital para su nueva bateria



El mismo que nos advertía de la "Rebelión de las Máquinas", y nos decía que hay que ser mas "humano".... hipocresía al 200%.


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> El mismo que nos advertía de la "Rebelión de las Máquinas", y nos decía que hay que ser mas "humano".... hipocresía al 200%.



¿ese era el *mensaje *de terminator? es que las vi en BUSES en video, no me interesan nada.


----------



## Joaquim (20 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> ¿ese era el *mensaje *de terminator? es que las vi en BUSES en video, no me interesan nada.



Si, tampoco es ninguna novedad, hombre vs. maquina.

El HAL-9000 de 2001, los esquelestos de Harryhausen en metálico, los robots con forma humana de Almas de Metal, el argumento de la canción Iron-Man de Black Sabbath, una estética Punk y Madmaxista muy de la época, junto a tintes bíblicos y mesiánicos, en un contexto de Guerra Fría, junto a Schwarzenneger repartiendo tiros como de costumbre... y para de contar, es resultón, pero tampoco un colmo de originalidad.


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


>



¿es eso furia de titanes 1981?

Comparar a Kubrick con el petardo este es como comparar a Audrey Hepburn con Georgina Rodriguez


----------



## InKilinaTor (20 Dic 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> ¿En que cine?



En Madrid, plenilunio.


----------



## InKilinaTor (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Tampoco es hilo para *alabar* la obra de este ser
> Y MENOS DE TERMINATOR o la de los espias
> NADA, ni una
> para eso os abris otro hilo



Y por qué no es el hilo?

Hay que adaptarse, como Cameron, que es capaz de hacer Terminator o Aliens y después Titanic o Avatar.

JAMES CAMERON es el hombre que ha estado en lo más profundo del océano y sueña con planetas lejanos.

Es el, el único, el increíble JAMES CAMERON.

¿A que jode? XD


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> ¿A que jode? XD


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

como soy viejuno, soy de esos que XD leo *POR DIOS*


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> ha estado en lo más profundo del océano



lastima que no se le acabó el oxigeno
dicen que entre los muslos de una mujer cuando se corre tampoco hay demasiado... ustedes sabran

Mis odios:

Amenabodrio
Truño-antino
Cameron


----------



## InKilinaTor (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> plenilunio



que lejos, por ahi habia un media markt que iban todos los fruiquis de mundodvd, foro del que me echaron tras 17 años, por ser yonqui y hacer una pregunta POR PRIVADO

vaya, ahi esta el CAPRICHO de los duques de Osuna y GOya

que lejos









Plenilunio · C. de Aracne, s/n, 28022 Madrid


★★★★☆ · Centro comercial




www.google.com


----------



## InKilinaTor (20 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> que lejos, por ahi habia un media markt que iban todos los fruiquis de mundodvd, foro del que me echaron tras 17 años, por ser yonqui y hacer una pregunta POR PRIVADO



No lo sé, nunca he ido a un Media Markt, pero no nos deje con la duda en plan Cameron....

¿Que le pregunto por privado?


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

BUNKER DE MIAJA; que bueno


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> ¿Que le pregunto por privado?



a un forero LLORICA manteles que dijo que por ser el un yonqui, su abuelo bajo la basura y le dio un infarto o ya no se que fue lo que le pasó por su culpa (sic) le pregunte por MP si sabia donde pillar crystal meth; Y ME DELATO, ahi se le muera la concha de su puta madre, quien jamas se ha corrida la muy puta


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

holgazan dijo:


> . SI LOS PITUFOS ESOS TIENEN RABO ENORME. y los ñiños se tiran del rabo. TOCATE LOS GUEVOS:



pedofilos?


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

yo me acabo de bajar los fabelmans la* ego infancia* de niño bulleado por el que al *INNOMBRABLE *director de obras maestras como Hook, Amistad o Always le daran su tercer Oscar, el es mi CUARTO y mas odiado super odioso cineasta, añadanlo a los otros 3.


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> nunca he ido a un Media Markt



seras joven...


----------



## Ikitclaw (20 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1299106
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299105



Eso si que son acrobacias mentales, y lo demas historia.


holgazan dijo:


> la he intentado ver pirateada y no he podido.
> están felices en la selva una familia de pitufos azules que tienen adoptado a un niño humano.
> todos son felices en los arboles.
> los niños se lo pasan pipa tirandose del rabo. SI LOS PITUFOS ESOS TIENEN RABO ENORME. y los ñiños se tiran del rabo. TOCATE LOS GUEVOS:
> ...



Y esto señores, es la definición paco de "speedwatcher"


----------



## murti-bing (20 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> que barato te vendes



Jaja Cuánta razón llevas. No quería hacerme el subidito. Digamos que sí podría tragarme el bodrio de película por 30 euros / hora.
Y así calibraba el nivel de wokismo del engendro para avisar a otros.


----------



## cafrestan4 (20 Dic 2022)

murti-bing dijo:


> 30 euros / hora.



You're so cheap !!!!
90 euros, come on !
Not even for *10K* the whole crappy film, rubbish


----------



## Joaquim (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> ¿es eso furia de titanes 1981?
> 
> Comparar a Kubrick con el petardo este es como comparar a Audrey Hepburn con Georgina Rodriguez



No, es Jason y los Argonautas, de 1963, una de las míticas de Harryhausen; Furia de Titanes es también una gran película, pero se vió perjudicada en su época, por haberse estrenado posteriormente a La Guerra de las Galaxias (Eso era La Guerra de las Galaxias, no Star Wars).













Al trepa este del Cameron no lo comparo con Kubrick, solo digo que la idea del ojo rojo del Terminator, y del ordenador que toma consciencia de si mismo, y se rebela contra sus creadores, la sacó de 2001 de Kubrick, aunque bueno, también sacó cosas de Blade Runner, estrenada en 1982, y de las novelas Almas de Metal de Michael Crichton, y Yo Robot de Isaac Asimov.

Lo que quiero decir, es que mas que un prodigio de creatividad, lo que tuvo Cameron en Terminator fue un batiburillo post-modernista de influencias, que quedó resultón.

Aparte de que tuvo la suerte de que confluyeran muchos talentos, como la música de Brad Fiedel, con ese tema inolvidable, el carisma de Arnold Schwarzenneger, el buen trabajo de Linda Hamilton y Michael Beihn, y el buen hacer, en efectos especiales y diseño de producción, de Stan Winston.

Incluso hay una teoría, bien fundamentada, que la primera película de Terminator es en realidad un plagio del Halloween de John Carpenter.


----------



## GOL (21 Dic 2022)

Los indios sioux lakota están que trinan contra Cameron









Nativos americanos piden boicotear 'Avatar: El sentido del agua' por apropiación


La secuela de 'Avatar' ha recibido críticas por la falta de representación indígena en el reparto, especialmente en comparación con 'Bailando con lobos', una película de temática similar.




www.ecartelera.com


----------



## eltonelero (21 Dic 2022)

GOL dijo:


> Los indios sioux lakota están que trinan contra Cameron
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hombre, quienes tendrían que quejarse son los Na'vi. No hay ninguno que realmente haya participado en la peli


----------



## Vientosolar (21 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> No, es Jason y los Argonautas, de 1963, una de las míticas de Harryhausen; Furia de Titanes es también una gran película, pero se vió perjudicada en su época, por haberse estrenado posteriormente a La Guerra de las Galaxias (Eso era La Guerra de las Galaxias, no Star Wars).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jasón y los Argonautas, sí señor, me encanta. Y probablemente fue la inspiración de algunas escenas del primer juego Prince of Persia. (Yo he jugado a eso y a otros dos o tres de la época en toda mi vida). Las Terminator están bien, hombre. Todo el mundo se inspira en otros. Mozart le pegaba unos palos a sus contemporáneos de echarse a temblar, y el movimiento más famoso de la Patética de Beethoven es un palo a una cosa de Mozart. Bien visto lo de la idea del ojo de Terminator, pero está tan bien hecho, que más que un plagio es una emulación.

Y ya que estamos en Terminator, la historia no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, como no los tiene Regreso al Futuro, ni tampoco Desafío Total, ni la guerra de las galaxias. Pero uno va al cine a ver ese tipo de películas a ver cómo se crean mundos imposibles. Para coherencia te lees la crítica de la razón pura de Kant, o ves una película muy fiel a una obra de literatura, por ejemplo.

Si tengo ocasión en estos días, iré a ver la de los bichos azules y ya os contaré de los efectos. El guión me importa un huevo. Al igual que la chorrada de la primera de los bichos azules abrazados en torno al árbol y en conexión con la tierra es una solemne gilipollez y una falsedad, pero sin embargo, las imágenes creadas en la escena eran maravillosas. Y como somos gente con criterio, no asociamos las imágenes bellas a la idea falsa, del mismo modo que ver una tía buena en un anuncio no nos mueve un milímetro a comprar el producto que anuncia.

Claro que lo deseable hubiera sido poner toda esa tecnología al servicio de un guión de redención de la Humanidad, pero por una parte, recrear seres humanos tales cuales quizá no hubiese funcionado y, por otro lado, nadie le hubiera financiado la producción.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Jason y los Argonautas, de 1963, una de las míticas de Harryhausen



si, la he visto, gracias, y de Hanussen también son los efectos de Furia de titanes, creo que fue su ultima pelicula. A mi de pequeño me gustó mucho, tenog que volver a ver esa Gecia antigua.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

ufh, un exito ha tenido

#boycottavatarthewayofwater


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> La guerra de las galaxias.



si, esa la del 77 si tiene un guion claro y bien construido, se basa en el MITO DEL HEROE; algo tan viejo como Homero, y es el mismo mito que tiene FLASHDANCE o Billy Elliot










La semilla inmortal - Balló, Jordi,Pérez, Xavier - 978-84-339-0548-2 - Editorial Anagrama


¿Hasta qué punto son originales los argumentos cinematográficos? Un siglo después de los Lumière, el cine demuestra ser el...



www.anagrama-ed.es


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> lo deseable hubiera sido poner toda esa tecnología al servicio de un guión de redención de la Humanidad



si no tienes ni una neurona util y te llaman rey midas, ¿cual es el resultado? Mas EGO y cero inteligencia


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

su CV se basa en 

*SEGUNDAS PARTES *
el remake un film francés
el bodrio de Titanic
*The abby*s tambie la vi en vhs y aun creo que no me he despertado del sueño que me dio

lo unico "original" parece que fue el REMIX de ideas (ajenas) que fue Terminator


----------



## Vientosolar (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> si, esa la del 77 si tiene un guion claro y bien construido, se basa en el MITO DEL HEROE; algo tan viejo como Homero, y es el mismo mito que tiene FLASHDANCE o Billy Elliot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo, pero aquí la gente ha argumentado (cuando salió la 1) que no se puede vencer con arcos y flechas a helicópteros blindados, por ejemplo. Pues mira, tampoco se puede destrozar algo tan grande como la estrella de la muerte con unas navecillas de pacotilla. Y si me apuras, en ambos casos David vence a Goliat. Y si vamos más allá, eso no pasa jamás en la realidad. Espartaco da por culo, pero al final Roma sigue. Y así siempre. Así es que, ¿que nos queda en esos relatos? La estética. Si es literatura, esperamos que esté bien escrito. Caso de Umbral. No sé cuántas críticas de los foreros, que si lo que contaba era mentira. Vale, y qué más da. Su valor estaba (y está) en su uso del lenguaje.

En este tipo de historias, que cuentan mundos fantásticos , todo es una excusa para la construcción del universo ficticio. Y, por cierto, hay relatos y relatos. Ya que citas a Homero, La Odisea y la Iliada son reportajes de navegación sumamente útiles para la época. Bajo la capa de las aventuras de Odiseo, el relato es una guía de navegación codificada. Sin embargo, en la guerra de las galaxias (ni en ninguna otra película permitida) se te enseña cómo rebelarte y acabar con un imperio tiránico. No sirven para nada y, en tales casos, lo que queda es la estética.

Mismo caso de V de Vendetta. La historia es inverosímil. Un solo individuo es incapaz de tumbar la dictadura allí descrita. No ve, cómo planta de explosivos todos los bajos de Londres? Tiene riqueza infinita y es capaz de hacer muchas cosas él solo. Cuando en una sociedad tan vigilada como la descrita, que es la actual, en cuanto escribas algo con el mínimo peligro vienen a detenerte. Porque, efectivamente, siempre te tienen localizado. Los relatos de ficción tienen que aportar estética en el caso escrito, ritmo y gráficos en el caso del cómic, y espectáculo visual en el caso de una película. De todo modos, si acabo yendo a ver la peli esta de Cameron, ya os contaré si me acabo cagando en todo por la propaganda, o si puede valer la pena.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Hay otro libro que no conocia.
los western (o los film noir, que son lo mismo pero sin caballos) también siguen el mito del heroe

NO se si lo hay en Avatar, pero el chico de Terminator si que creo que es el heroe del mito
O no, porque no me acuerdo ni pienso verla









El héroe de las mil caras - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Espartaco



Un gran anti heroe como todo el cine desmitificador de los años 70
es como TRAVIS pero sin anfetaminas ni taxi.


----------



## Decipher (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Hay otro libro que no conocia.
> los western (o los film noir, que son lo mismo pero sin caballos) también siguen el mito del heroe
> 
> NO se si lo hay en Avatar, pero el chico de Terminator si que creo que es el heroe del mito
> ...



Mira que descubrir ahora a Campbell. Si los gafotas estaban obsesionados con el hace 20 años, lo veian en todas partes. Es un poco el Freud de los 90.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Mira que descubrir ahora a Campbell.



siempre llego tarde, es mi sino


----------



## Decipher (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> siempre llego tarde, es mi sino



El mio es el opuesto, siempre llego pronto y veinte años depués o más llegan los demás. Síndrome de Casandra.


----------



## Vientosolar (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Hay otro libro que no conocia.
> los western (o los film noir, que son lo mismo pero sin caballos) también siguen el mito del heroe
> 
> NO se si lo hay en Avatar, pero el chico de Terminator si que creo que es el heroe del mito
> ...



Pues a propósito del Western, una curiosidad: jamás hubo un duelo como los de las películas. Hubo algún enfrentamiento disparándose algunos en una plaza de soportal en soportal, disparos a bocajarro por sorpresa, y muchos por la espalda. Lo que sí había era duelos a pistola como los de Europa, siguiendo reglas. Y lo que pasa es que eso de disparar desenfundando desde la cintura, y más con un colt 45 (yo tengo uno) es sumamente impreciso, aunque puede haber algunos individuos concretos capaces de entrenar con gran precisión. Y si se ponen suficientemente cerca como para que funcione el tiro intuitivo desde la cintura (así se denomina), el duelo se vuelve una actividad suicida. Creo que hace unos años se le ocurrió hacer eso a dos subnormales, y se mataron ambos, como era de esperar. 

Los anglosajones son los maestros del relato propagandístico, y sus películas sobre el Oeste son el paradigma.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Síndrome de Casandra.



ja ja ja
peor es el sindrome de MEDEA


----------



## Decipher (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> ja ja ja
> peor es el sindrome de MEDEA



Se dice madre protectora.


----------



## Vientosolar (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Un gran anti heroe como todo el cine desmitificador de los años 70
> es como TRAVIS pero sin anfetaminas ni taxi.



Pero ese existió y se la lió parda a los romanos. Sólo quería ser libre. Su perdición vino cuando, estando ya en los Alpes, en vez de cruzar y largarse, se entusiasmó y se dio la vuelta creyendo que podía conquistar Roma. Con lo que olvidó su propósito de liberación para pasar a intentar convertirse en aquello contra lo que se había rebelado (en Roma no se le había perdido nada), y el destino le castigó. De hecho, la realidad es mucho más interesante que el personaje fabricado por la industria cinematográfica, a pesar de que fue una gran película.


----------



## BigJoe (21 Dic 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Los estudios parece que no quieren darse cuenta que la plandemia aceleró un proceso que ya se estaba dando: la gente ya no va al cine. Todas estas películas de superhéroes y ciencia ficción mastodonticas y caras no tienen futuro porque no hay manera de recuperar la inversión. Los grandes éxitos de taquilla, y grandes va entre comillas, de este año han sido pelis de terror modestas como smile o terrifier. Sinceramente, creo que si el cine sobrevive será gracias a esas pelis pequeñas y no a la mierda industrial de Disney Warner.



Te olvidas de Top Gun Maverick, esa película ha salvado literlamente muchos cines de cerrar este año.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Pero ese *existió *y se la lió parda a los romanos.



Lo se, lo se, mira mi avatar, y como leones soy hijo de ROMA; mi airedale se llama Roma, yo mas que otros porque he mamado las MURALLAS en la esquina de mi calle


----------



## BigJoe (21 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> ¿ah si? ese guion si que fue bueno, redondo. Es la única que me gusta y vería otra vez.



Tuvo bastante que ver que quitaron a George Lucas de dirección y puso a un amigo suyo, Irvin Kreshner, con genuino talento


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Top Gun Maverick



unas cifras espectaculares, y las otras de disney tambien


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Tuvo bastante que ver que quitaron a George Lucas de dirección y puso a un amigo suyo, Irvin Kreshner, con genuino talento



la II es magnifica pero no es tan mito del heroe porque Luke ya no es "virgen en el mundo nuevo"
Yo tambien soy UN FELPUDO CON PATAS, lo fui, antes del laser


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> *quitaron *a George Lucas de dirección



se quitaria el a si mismo, ¿no? acabo harto de dirigir actores, harto
la pena es que no acabase harto el de su vida, es otro hombre que odio


----------



## Vientosolar (21 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo hasta que no me "desintoxique" no gasto un céntimo de mis heteropatriarcales euros en cosas del Sr. Cameron.
> 
> Ah, y además jamás voy a volver a un cine: Me prohibieron entrar en ellos hace un año por no estar kakunado.



También nos prohibieron volar y usar transporte público, entrar en bares y restaurantes, y entrar en otros municipios. Y te digo más, los impuestos de tu trabajo van a parar a los que te prohibieron todo eso. Y ni vas a dejar de trabajar ni de ir alguna vez a un restaurante o de usar algún tipo de transporte público si no te queda otra, bien sea por accidente que inutiliza el coche o a ti como conductor, bien sea por tener que hacer algún viaje.

Y tampoco podemos evitar interrelacionarnos con todos los que callaron mientras nos quitaban nuestros derechos. Son consecuencias de vivir en sociedad.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Home | The Lucas Museum of Narrative Art


Home




lucasmuseum.org


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

George Lucas Strikes Back: Inside the Fight to Build the Lucas Museum


After five tumultuous years, construction on the Lucas Museum of Narrative Art is finally underway. Star Wars creator George Lucas may be one step closer to establishing a showcase for his collection, but his project has landed in the least likely of cities.




www.vanityfair.com


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

MIL millones de dolares de su bolsillo
no se si sera gratis, los dos GETTY si


----------



## BigJoe (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> se quitaria el a si mismo, ¿no? acabo harto de dirigir actores, harto
> la pena es que no acabase harto el de su vida, es otro hombre que odio



Si, se quitó el mismo, llamó a Irvin y de hecho le pidió como favor, y con reticencias de este a aceptar al principio.

Podría haberlo expresado mejor, se agradece el apunte.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Son consecuencias de vivir en sociedad.



por desgracia la vida me ha hecho esquizoide y no tengo mucho contacto con la sociedad.
Vivo un* EXILIO interior*, como los artistas en el III reich @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Si, se quitó el mismo, llamó a Irvin y de hecho le pidió como favor, y con reticencias de este a aceptar al principio.
> 
> Podría haberlo expresado mejor, se agradece el apunte.



iba a contratar a *VERHOEVEN *para el JEDI hasta que vieron el y el innombrable SPETTERS que es magnifica, y casi porno, y esos 2 INCELS virgenes se asustaron y no lo llevaron desde Holanda


----------



## Vientosolar (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> por desgracia la vida me ha hecho esquizoide y no tengo mucho contacto con la sociedad.
> Vivo un* EXILIO interior*, como los artistas en el III reich @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos



En este nuestro foro estamos casi todos tarados. Yo vivo esquivando obstáculos, porque me sé absolutamente diferente a casi todos los que me rodean. Aprendes a moverte hasta un punto y a pulular entre la gente y entre los engranajes de la sociedad. Pero vamos, que si 
un día tienes que coger el tren o el metro, o el avión, o te pilla por ahí y te metes a comer en un restaurante, con hablar un mínimo español sobrevives, sin tener que hacer mucho contacto con nadie.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Creo que me iré con mi airedale a Buenos Aires, ver todos esos macarras en adidas me ha puesto muy burro.... es lo que necesito, pasear, foshar, rubios, coca y adidas. Quiza comprar una kipa y ¿convertirme? en Once me hablaron en yiddish, me pasa siempre


----------



## Albion (21 Dic 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Te olvidas de Top Gun Maverick, esa película ha salvado literlamente muchos cines de cerrar este año.



Quizás Tito Tom sea la excepción y, previsiblemente, sus nuevas entregas de Misión Imposible revienten de nuevo la taquilla. Y se lo merece por hacer un producto de entretenimiento de calidad.


----------



## Albion (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> iba a contratar a *VERHOEVEN *para el JEDI hasta que vieron el y el innombrable SPETTERS que es magnifica, y casi porno, y esos 2 INCELS virgenes se asustaron y no lo llevaron desde Holanda



Y la otra opción era David Lynch.


----------



## Joaquim (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> su CV se basa en
> 
> *SEGUNDAS PARTES *
> el remake un film francés
> ...



Su contribución al Séptimo Arte, ha sido mas Técnica que Artística, seamos sinceros; en ese aspecto no pasa de Artesano.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Y la otra opción era David Lynch.



ah, no sabia
ufh hubiese sido MUY interesante, y no, no he visto dune ni quiero


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Tom



Tom CRASH el nuevo clint Eastwood pero Clint no se ha operado, ni teñido y dirige y no es gilipollas ni esta en una secta, y es alto y no tiene hijos negros

el otro si, todo


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> *Artesano*



esos eran Hathaway, y los directores como King o Walsh, Leisen, etc en los años de gloria


----------



## iaGulin (21 Dic 2022)

No sabéis escribir en un foro? Que pesadilla poniendo 10 mensajes seguidos.

Hilo silenciado.


----------



## Joaquim (21 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> *Jasón y los Argonautas, sí señor, me encanta. Y probablemente fue la inspiración de algunas escenas del primer juego Prince of Persia. *(Yo he jugado a eso y a otros dos o tres de la época en toda mi vida). Las Terminator están bien, hombre. Todo el mundo se inspira en otros. Mozart le pegaba unos palos a sus contemporáneos de echarse a temblar, y el movimiento más famoso de la Patética de Beethoven es un palo a una cosa de Mozart. Bien visto lo de la idea del ojo de Terminator, pero está tan bien hecho, que más que un plagio es una emulación.
> 
> Y ya que estamos en Terminator, la historia no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, como no los tiene Regreso al Futuro, ni tampoco Desafío Total, ni la guerra de las galaxias. Pero uno va al cine a ver ese tipo de películas a ver cómo se crean mundos imposibles. Para coherencia te lees la crítica de la razón pura de Kant, o ves una película muy fiel a una obra de literatura, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



El primer Prince of Persia fue inspirado por la primera escena de "En Busca del Arca Perdida", esa películas Post-Modernista que, al igual que Star Wars, era un batiburillo de múltiples referencias, pues al fin y al cabo Indiana Jones se inició como una peli de James Bond, personaje "homenajeado" en la escena del Obi-Wan Club de El Templo Maldito, después del "homenaje" a los músicales de la RKO de los años 30 en los títulos de crédito, con puyita a "Con faldas y a lo loco" incluída; pero muchos estudiosos dicen, con razón, que esa escena anticipaba el lenguaje de los videojuegos que iba a venir, especialmente los Arcade, como el citado Prince of Persia o Pitfall.

Estos esqueletos de Harryhausen también fueron "homenajeados" en el Golden Axe, que se inspiraba también mucho en "Conan el Bárbaro", Dragones y Mazmorras y la obra de Tolkien.


----------



## Albion (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> ah, no sabia
> ufh hubiese sido MUY interesante, y no, no he visto dune ni quiero



Pues a mí me gusta más que la nueva. Pese a sus defectos, tiene algo muy atractivo.


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> El Templo Maldito



yo la vi 33 veces, vaya numero de teen, me sabia los dialogos de memoria
y jugué al videojuego en un amstrand o astrad o no se como se llamaba, que se encendia con un cartucho


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

iaGulin dijo:


> No sabéis escribir en un foro?



nope


----------



## Joaquim (21 Dic 2022)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> yo la vi 33 veces, vaya numero de teen, me sabia los dialogos de memoria
> y jugué al videojuego en un amstrand o astrad o no se como se llamaba, que se encendia con un cartucho









Era una adaptación del juego de Arcade de las Recreativas.



















Me quedo con este recuerdo, la Cagalera de Cristal no tendría que haber existido, y la nueva de Disney Pus todavía menos.







Que demigrancia, por Dios, como decía Indy en los 80, "debería estar en un museo".


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> la Cagalera de Cristal no tendría que haber existido,



a mi me gusto bastante, el actor de hijo no

No, mi amstrad se podia ver la TV si comprabas un no se que, y ademas, era mas moderno que ese, seria del 1993, en color blanco, te arrancaba con el juego de F1 y las curvas

es parecido a etse pero el monitor era mas moderno (creo)






Amstrad PcW 10







www.museo8bits.com


----------



## cafrestan4 (21 Dic 2022)

Para que veais el TARGET y la* ausencia de neurona*s que busca el puto director, ayer ANABEL PANTOJA se fue al cine con sus amiguis y un tambor de palomitas y cocacola.


----------



## cafrestan4 (22 Dic 2022)

Avatar 2, con mas de *7.3 Millones de euros* recaudados, ha hecho el mejor estreno en España, de los ultimos* 3 años*


----------



## cafrestan4 (22 Dic 2022)

FRANCIA 




Démarrage2 739 848​*Entrées**2 739 848*​Démarrage Paris-​*Entrées Paris**489 355*​


----------



## cafrestan4 (22 Dic 2022)

Allemagne *1 331 885 espectadores*

Chine *7 912 776

Corea *


*2 680 833*



Italie *1 132 561*

RUSIA
*540 055


¿¿¿¿La puta Rusia???? si, Rusia *


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> El primer Prince of Persia fue inspirado por la primera escena de "En Busca del Arca Perdida", esa películas Post-Modernista que, al igual que Star Wars, era un batiburillo de múltiples referencias, pues al fin y al cabo Indiana Jones se inició como una peli de James Bond, personaje "homenajeado" en la escena del Obi-Wan Club de El Templo Maldito, después del "homenaje" a los músicales de la RKO de los años 30 en los títulos de crédito, con puyita a "Con faldas y a lo loco" incluída; pero muchos estudiosos dicen, con razón, que esa escena anticipaba el lenguaje de los videojuegos que iba a venir, especialmente los Arcade, como el citado Prince of Persia o Pitfall.
> 
> Estos esqueletos de Harryhausen también fueron "homenajeados" en el Golden Axe, que se inspiraba también mucho en "Conan el Bárbaro", Dragones y Mazmorras y la obra de Tolkien.



No hay juego de rol que no incorpore los icónicos esqueletos. Es lo que ocurre cuando tu trabajo se convierte en mito


----------



## Gurb (22 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> la pelicula sobre los CRISTIANOS en el III Reich de Terence Malick que fue un INMENSO fracaso.
> Esa la distribuyó FOX SEARCHLIGHT.
> que se estreno en CANNES y el *VATICANO*
> como dura 3 horas me da una hueva tremenda



Yo la he visto. Pero se me hizo larga.

Se nota que Malik tiene oficio y atención a los detalles. Pero la historia que cuenta es como si no fuese conmigo, a pesar de que el tema en principio me parecía interesante.

Bueno, yo no me considero católico, pero en tanto que oposición al nazismo pensé que podría simpatizar de algún modo con el protagonista. Pero no.

Esta me gustó más y va sobre la misma época.










Rebeldes del swing (1993)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Alemania, 1939. Cuando Adolf Hitler está a punto de conducir a su país a la guerra, imponiendo una dura disciplina que niega la libertad individual, grupos de jóvenes alemanes, entusiasmados por la ...




www.filmaffinity.com





Tampoco es que me guste mucho la música swing, pero con estos chicos me identificaba más. ¿La has visto?


----------



## cafrestan4 (22 Dic 2022)

Gurb dijo:


> *¿La has visto?*



of course. Dos veces

Disney cuando hizo peliculas atrevidas, como Pretty woman
con el sello TOUCHSTONE pictures

Swing, tenemos un forero de la elite UKana, ya te pillé, macho, que lo baila @THE KING OF SWING
como toda la gente bien de Francia, que bailan rock o swing o cosas retro o valses, en Londres también
para recordarte siempre que tu (yo) NO ERES UNO DE ELLOS
y hacen sus reuniones y fiestas a lo Tamara
en 2009 eran por Camden Town


----------



## cafrestan4 (22 Dic 2022)

Gurb dijo:


> la música swing



sieg HIGH pervitin 





Swing frente al nazi | Es Pop Ediciones


Es Pop Ediciones




espop.es


----------



## cafrestan4 (22 Dic 2022)

Gurb dijo:


> Pero se me hizo larga.



pos si tu que eres mas lirico que yo, que soy todo melodrama, no te ha gustado... ni me molesto en bajarla
Aun no me he despertado de la delgada linea roja y el arbol del toston pretencioso


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (22 Dic 2022)

*Titanic en el top 100, me voy a cortar las venas.
LA HAN PUESTO EN EL PUESTO 45 *

Pixar 1
Disney 1 = Bambie 

CONTRAATAQUE de la Biblia de Hollywood.
VARIETY top 100

Negritud abundante (al menos se acuerdan de *12 years a slave* que esa si es "epatante" y buena) y SI estan Almodovar, Sonrisas y lágrimas (que blancos) Woody Allen (a la hoguera), Hawks, Polanski (a la horca), Lo que el viento se llevó (que fachas), Robert Altman (que highbrow), Capra (que corny), Mankiewicz, 12 hombres sin piedad Y NINGUNA MUJER..... 

aunque también está John Waters (sic) la maldita Jeanne *se corre* en Bruselas, ¡¡¡ *etica y MORAL* del soldado Ryan !!!! el puto Spike Lee 2 filmes , truñoa-antino n-4, en fin, que me voy a vomitar un rato.

Poco Italia, poca Francia, poca Inglaterra, sólo 2 bergmans
¡pinches *rashistas*!

n.1 Psicosis

n.2 El mago de Oz

n.3 El padrino









The 100 Greatest Movies of All Time


The movies are now more than 100 years old. That still makes them a young medium, at least in art-form years (how old is the novel? the theater? the painting?). But they’re just old enough to…




variety.com


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Dic 2022)

Las acciones de Disney bajan un 45% tras el fracaso en taquilla de Avatar 2 









Disney stock on its way to worst year since 1974


Disney's stock price is down 45 percent and on track for the company's worst annual performance in nearly 50 years after Avatar: The Way of Water can't make up for a series of disappointments.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## RmBo (23 Dic 2022)

Lla la bí.

3D muy bueno (HFR), efectos brutales y se deja ver las 3h, siempre encontraremos pegas, pero como espectáculo visual es una sacada de rabo.

Aunque creo que lo más que me gustó fue colocar POR FIN la figura del padre se familia en el lugar que le corresponde.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (23 Dic 2022)

RmBo dijo:


> Lla la bí.
> 
> 3D muy bueno (HFR), efectos brutales y se deja ver las 3h, siempre encontraremos pegas, pero como espectáculo visual es una sacada de rabo.
> 
> Aunque creo que lo más que me gustó fue colocar POR FIN la figura del padre se familia en el lugar que le corresponde.



este no es el hilo de los fans ni para que os guste.
Respeto mucho que la hayas disfrutado, haced otro hilo.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (23 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Las acciones de Disney bajan un 45% tras el fracaso en taquilla de Avatar 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PUES SI TENIDO UN AÑO BUENO en taquilla con las otras, baja tanto.... uy, uy, uy, 
a lo mejor NOS DAN UNA ALEGRIA Y se van a donde está el puto Titanic.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (23 Dic 2022)

en NYC creo que era CHELSEA; ahora miro, estan haciendo el HEADQUARTER de la disney, que seguro el culto @frangelico sabe

YO lo veo MUY ABURRIDO el edificio
y creo que han tenido un accidente, ¿se les murio un illegal?










Disney New York City – SOM







www.som.com





es de TERRACOTA verde, pensé que era ashero
@frangelico, ¿como es que tiene ese look metalico, es por ser verde? en foto no se ve _organico_









Disney Headquarters' Terracotta Façade Progresses at Four Hudson Square in Hudson Square, Manhattan - New York YIMBY


Exterior work is progressing on Disney's 22-story headquarters by SOM and Silverstein Properties at Four Hudson Square in Hudson Square, Manhattan.



newyorkyimby.com






4 Hudson Square. Photo by Michael Young


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (23 Dic 2022)

EL dailly mail es amarillismo puro, tampoco es que sea muy fiable...
pero ja ja ja y ¿*COMO ES QUE SU STREAMING ES UN FRACASO?*
¿y eso?

¿pero si esta todo el mundo en su casa viendo tv? 

*Go woke, go broke! *

*Stock price is down 45 percent after sequel can't live up to expectations*
James Cameron said the film needed $2billion in sales to break even
*The company is on pace for its worst stock market performance in 48 years *
*Disney+ has also struggled, losing $1.5billion in 2022 alone *


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (23 Dic 2022)

+8
View gallery








+8
View gallery








+8
View gallery



Bob Iger (pictured left) fought the decision to name his controversial successor Bob Chapek (pictured right). He made a shock return to the top job last month


----------



## InKilinaTor (23 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, pero aquí la gente ha argumentado (cuando salió la 1) que no se puede vencer con arcos y flechas a helicópteros blindados, por ejemplo. Pues mira, tampoco se puede destrozar algo tan grande como la estrella de la muerte con unas navecillas de pacotilla. Y si me apuras, en ambos casos David vence a Goliat. Y si vamos más allá, eso no pasa jamás en la realidad. Espartaco da por culo, pero al final Roma sigue. Y así siempre. Así es que, ¿que nos queda en esos relatos? La estética. Si es literatura, esperamos que esté bien escrito. Caso de Umbral. No sé cuántas críticas de los foreros, que si lo que contaba era mentira. Vale, y qué más da. Su valor estaba (y está) en su uso del lenguaje.
> 
> En este tipo de historias, que cuentan mundos fantásticos , todo es una excusa para la construcción del universo ficticio. Y, por cierto, hay relatos y relatos. Ya que citas a Homero, La Odisea y la Iliada son reportajes de navegación sumamente útiles para la época. Bajo la capa de las aventuras de Odiseo, el relato es una guía de navegación codificada. Sin embargo, en la guerra de las galaxias (ni en ninguna otra película permitida) se te enseña cómo rebelarte y acabar con un imperio tiránico. No sirven para nada y, en tales casos, lo que queda es la estética.
> 
> Mismo caso de V de Vendetta. La historia es inverosímil. Un solo individuo es incapaz de tumbar la dictadura allí descrita. No ve, cómo planta de explosivos todos los bajos de Londres? Tiene riqueza infinita y es capaz de hacer muchas cosas él solo. Cuando en una sociedad tan vigilada como la descrita, que es la actual, en cuanto escribas algo con el mínimo peligro vienen a detenerte. Porque, efectivamente, siempre te tienen localizado. Los relatos de ficción tienen que aportar estética en el caso escrito, ritmo y gráficos en el caso del cómic, y espectáculo visual en el caso de una película. De todo modos, si acabo yendo a ver la peli esta de Cameron, ya os contaré si me acabo cagando en todo por la propaganda, o si puede valer la pena.



Perdone mi intromisión, pero se supone que es cine y que las flechas de los Navis son de 5kg, aunque un helicóptero es muy delicado...









Un helicóptero del Ejército de Tierra, derribado de una pedrada cerca de Madrid


Un helicóptero del Ejército de Tierra que realizaba maniobras de entrenamiento en Mataelpino, en la sierra norte de Madrid, fue derribado de una pedra



www.elpais.com





Por cierto, la película IMPRESIONANTE, yo la vi en 3D y cuando acabó, pensé que era un descanso , se me pasó el tiempo volando.

Es cine del que distrae, no una obra de arte, pero vale la entrada.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (23 Dic 2022)

en los años 70s es cuando solo sacaron Los Aristogatos, Robin Hood, y Los rescatadores , sólo 3, e hicieron muchas con ACTORES.
Casi se fueron a la chingada en los 80s hasta su *RENACER* con *La sirenita *y *La bella y la bestia.*







Anexo:Películas de Walt Disney Pictures - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Poseidón (23 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Las acciones de Disney bajan un 45% tras el fracaso en taquilla de Avatar 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se van a poner a la altura del santander en unos años.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (23 Dic 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Se van a poner a la altura del santander en unos años.



ah pues de LUCIFER saben mucho con su llama de fuego roja en un pebetero rojo, ahi te dejo el tip


----------



## Joaquim (23 Dic 2022)

Jojojojo, ahora los Nativos Americanos, vamos, los Indios, piden el boicot a Avatar 2 por rasista....


----------



## davitin (23 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> este no es el hilo de los fans ni para que os guste.
> Respeto mucho que la hayas disfrutado, haced otro hilo.



Y tu quien cojones eres aqui?


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (23 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Jojojojo, ahora los Nativos Americanos, vamos, los Indios, piden el boicot a Avatar 2 por rasista....



ya se dijo páginas atras


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (23 Dic 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Y tu quien cojones eres aqui?



ES MI PUTO HILO, viroyo


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (27 Dic 2022)

Lascifras de las Navidades está pinchadas pro la OLA DE FRIO que sufren los yanquis
3 semanas lleva ya, No llega a los 30M


11Avatar: The Way of Water$56,000,000-58.2%4,202-$13,326$253,681,686220th Century Studios


----------



## pepe01 (27 Dic 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Fotograma de ‘Avatar 2’FOX/DISNEY



Cualquier juego de la play3 tiene mejores gráficos, no digamos de la play5...


----------



## superloki (27 Dic 2022)

Cuidado, que se la lían a los de Avatar 2...  

*Los indígenas americanos llaman al boicot contra ‘Avatar 2’: “Es una película horrible y racista” *

_Con el estreno de la primera entrega de *Avatar *en 2009, muchas espectadores denunciaron los *paralelismos con Pocahontas y la historia de los nativos americanos en EE UU.* Una evidencia que en su momento provocó algunas voces discordantes contra el filme, pese a que James Cameron siempre quiso dejar clara su proclama por la defensa de los indígenas. Unas palabras que no han impedido que *las críticas hayan renacido en torno a Avatar: El sentido del agua. *

La *activista y artista amerindia Yuè Begay* ha compartido un comunicado en el que pide el boicot contra el filme de Cameron, que llega un poco tarde si tenemos en cuenta que ya ha recaudado más de 800 millones de dólares en todo el mundo. 


*"No veas Avatar: El sentido del agua. Únete a los nativos americanos y a otros grupos indígenas de todo el mundo para boicotear esta película horrible y racista",* señalaba en un tuit junto a su carta abierta al público. "Nuestras culturas fueron apropiadas de manera nociva para sastisfacer el complejo salvador de algún hombre. ¡No más 'blueface'! ¡La gente de Lakota es poderosa!". _









Los indígenas americanos llaman al boicot contra ‘Avatar 2’: “Es una película horrible y racista”


'El sentido del agua' ya ha recaudado más de 800 millones de dólares en todo el mundo, lo que no ha impedido que también reciba fuertes críticas.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## chocolate (27 Dic 2022)

Tenía mis dudas y la empecé a ver con desgana pero debo decir que es una obra maestra. Me tocará pasar por caja para verla en 3d.


----------



## nate (27 Dic 2022)

Se ha hundido ya? Vengo a reírme de Disney.


----------



## Arnaud de Solier (27 Dic 2022)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Se desata balacera en cine durante estreno de Avatar 2 en Veracruz
> 
> 
> Asistentes en el estreno de “Avatar: El Camino del Agua”, vivieron momentos de pánico por un hombre armado al interior del cine.
> ...



Lo que hay que hacer para vender entradas.

Enviado desde mi M2006C3LG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (27 Dic 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Cuidado, que se la lían a los de Avatar 2...
> 
> *Los indígenas americanos llaman al boicot contra ‘Avatar 2’: “Es una película horrible y racista” *
> 
> ...



Eres el tercero que cuelga la noticia


nate dijo:


> Se ha hundido ya? Vengo a reírme de Disney.



Ojala, aun no


----------



## davitin (27 Dic 2022)

Disney y similares no se arruinan, son de black rock y reciben inyecciones de pasta, son órganos de propaganda, no empresas.


----------



## Deitano (28 Dic 2022)

No pensaba verla, pero he llevado hoy a mis hijas y hemos visto la versión 3D en 4K.

Es espectacular y me lo he pasado bomba.


----------



## Vientosolar (3 Ene 2023)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> este no es el hilo de los fans ni para que os guste.
> Respeto mucho que la hayas disfrutado, haced otro hilo.



Este es un hilo PÚBLICO donde tú das tu opinión y los demás podemos dar la nuestra, no sólo aplaudirte a ti con las orejas. Vengo de verla en 3D y es una absoluta maravilla de la técnica. Encima ponen a parir a los norteamericanos imperialistas y realzan la figura de la familia, aunque el argumento es lo de menos. La trama es completamente previsible y los paisajes y escenas una translación de los de la primera película. Uno diría que la historia no da más de si, a pesar de los gráficos, pero a saber. Por supuesto, es incomprensible para mí eso de bajársela y verla en ordenador y luego venir aquí a criticarla; esa película es para verse en 3D en el cine.


----------



## PhilippBatz (Sábado a la(s) 12:47 AM)

1.500 millones de dólares ya, jojojo, y solo lleva tres semanas en cartelera.









2022 Worldwide Box Office







www.boxofficemojo.com


----------



## LuismarpIe (Sábado a la(s) 12:53 AM)

no iba al cine desde joker, y he ido a ver esta en 3D porque es de las pelis que creo que vale la pena gastarse pasta para verla en condiciones. No por la historia, que es más de lo mismo, pero sí por los escenarios y los efectos especiales.


De lo que tengo dudas es de si esto da para sacar 5 pelis como quiere el pajillero mental de Cameron.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Miércoles a la(s) 2:36 AM)

Hoy fui a ver AVATAR. La obra de un psicópata para psicópatas.

Menuda puta mierda de película, una tortura sin fin !

3 horas de violencia extrema que deja a los narcos como aprendices .
Una bazofia sin ningún sentido nada más que el regocijo en la muerte y el enfrentamiento.

Y luego nos sorprendemos y nos asustamos por escenas como estas con las que han crecido los niños occidentales.

El hijo puta dice que ha eliminado 10 minutos de violencia extrema !

Pues las 3 putas horas restantes no sé como definirlas.

Lo dicho, el blog del narco es un juego de niños comparado con Avatar, El señor de los anillos, Batman y cualquier otra puta mierda con la que crecen los chavales.

Por no hablar de las consolas de videojuegos cuya única finalidad es matar, matar, matar, matar ... y huir.

Para mi estas películas son extremadamente aburridas de hecho me quedé dormido en Avatar a pesar del ruido constante. No me fui por respeto a los amigos que se empeñaron en ir a verla. Pero para la mente de un adolescente en crecimiento o de un niño, esas escenas las viven como reales, como nosotros vivimos estos videos reales, por eso les prestan atención.
De la misma manera que jugar a la play. Ellos están absortos , su atención es APRENDIZAJE.

EL APRENDIZAJE son conexiones neuronales que construyen físicamente la estructura cerebral como si esas experiencias hubiesen sido reales.

Lo raro es que no haya muchos más crímenes.


https://cldup.com/5JSqunc-Rs.mp4








*James Cameron se arrepiente de algunas películas como Terminator por el uso excesivo de violencia con armas*
Esto puede acabar siendo preocupante para las futuribles películas de James Cameron, sobre todo de licencias como Terminator o la propia Avatar.
www.hobbyconsolas.com


Y es que en una reciente entrevista ha admitido que se arrepiente de muchas películas que hizo tiempo atrás por el uso desmesurado de las armas de fuego, algo que ha afectado a la recientemente estrenada *Avatar*: el sentido del agua.

En una entrevista con Esquire Middle East no ha escondido que ha eliminado 10 minutos de violencia con armas en Avatar: el sentido del agua, algo que podría no gustar a los amantes de la acción, en unas escenas que quizás en un futuro puedan acabar viéndose en alguna versión extendida


----------



## Volkova (Miércoles a la(s) 6:55 AM)

cafrestan4 dijo:


> Para que veais el TARGET y la* ausencia de neurona*s que busca el puto director, ayer ANABEL PANTOJA se fue al cine con sus amiguis y un tambor de palomitas y cocacola.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300755


----------

